# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2014



## rozzo (29 Set 2014 às 11:07)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a condições específicas.



> ....
> *2.3 Tópico de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos*
> 
> Use este tópico apenas para:
> ...


----------



## Agreste (29 Set 2014 às 11:46)

Olhando já para esse bloqueio que se parece desenhar para a primeira semana de outubro... 

- importante episódio de chuvas que vai varrer este ambiente húmido e abafado. O GFS parece mais agressivo que o modelo Europeu.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2014 às 11:54)

Agreste disse:


> Olhando já para esse bloqueio que se parece desenhar para a primeira semana de outubro...
> 
> - importante episódio de chuvas que vai varrer este ambiente húmido e abafado. O GFS parece mais agressivo que o modelo Europeu.



2ª semana de Outubro queres tu dizer ! 
Se olhares ao ensemble das 00h do GFS podes ver que a operacional encontra-se bastante desfasada ....
Ou seja pelo menos para aqui a mudança parece ainda bastante longe de acontecer !


----------



## Fernando Costa (29 Set 2014 às 18:06)

Boa Tarde. Apesar dos principais modelos estarem ainda um pouco voláteis no que diz respeito ao estado do tempo na 2ª semana de Outubro. Mantenho a minha previsão de instabilidade e tempo mais fresco a partir do dia 8/9 Outubro. Para já certo certo é os primeiros 2/3 dias de Outubro prometem ser quentes nada que não seja anormal acontecer nos primeiros dias de Outubro. É de esperar a descida gradual das temperaturas para valores mais normais a medida que nos aproximamos do fim-de-semana. Ao contrário do que muitos prevêem eu não espero um Outubro quente ou muito quente. Espero que acabe na média ou ligeiramente acima.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Set 2014 às 18:22)

Apenas podemos dizer que até este fim de semana teremos um aumento do bloqueio provocado pelo AA, por isso exceptuando uma pequena bolsa de baixa pressão a causar instabilidade no sul, teremos bom tempo com fluxo de N/NE.


----------



## Agreste (29 Set 2014 às 23:56)

a questão de colocar e tirar... aquele cenário chuvoso e bem mais frio ainda pode regressar nos próximos 2-3 dias.


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2014 às 09:52)

Penso que a partir das 144 horas a tendência é para começarem a chegar as depressões com frentes associadas, causando precipitação em especial aqui no Norte, vamos ver como evolui


----------



## Aurélio (30 Set 2014 às 10:26)

Bom dia,

O GFS mantem-se como sendo o modelo mais pessimista para os próximos 10 dias e mostra que a sua operacional e até mesmo a sua run de controlo mantem-se fora da média do ensemble começando ali logo a partir do dia 7 Outubro.
Para já olhando aos modelos de forma geral efectivamente parece haver uma mudança de padrão no horizonte, e isso acontece em todos os modelos, assentando sobretudo numa depressão cavada na zona do UK, o AA em cima ou a oeste dos Açores, estendo-se até ao Polo  e um Anticiclone continental na parte leste da Europa.
A questão aqui é de que forma estas 3 componentes vão interagir entre si, e por isso os modelos estão muito instaveis após o dia 7 e por isso todos os cenários são prováveis sendo que quem tem maior possibilidade de mudança de padrão é claramente a região Norte .


----------



## Agreste (30 Set 2014 às 10:26)

Ontem estava no GFS... hoje aparece no ECMWF... há uma tendência, não há ainda uma certeza.


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2014 às 11:33)

Boas..

Para  amanhã poderão surgir células pontualmente fortes/severas na região Sul.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Á superficie um extenso anticiclone domina o Atlantico NE e a Europa, com fluxo de Este a precorrer o Mediterraneo e a entrar pela PI.
Uma area de baixa pressão térmica forma-se ao longo da costa Africana e entra até Portugal/SW de Espanha.

Com a chegada de ar Mediterraneo de fetch longo nos niveis baixos e médios,  a humidade disponivel atinge valores consideraveis, reflectindo-se em valores de razão de mistura e theta-e850 elevados ( Até 12g/kg e 60ºC respectivmente).

Em altura, uma cut off aproxima-se e torna-se semi-estacionária a S do Algarve, ar relativamente frio em altura e a combinação de humidade/aquecimento diurno á sfc deverão gerar valores de CAPE até 1000-2000J/Kg em alguns pontos ( GFS06z/WRF00z).
Durante a noite para 5f, apesar do arrefecimento nos niveis baixos, aos 900-850hpa mantem-se uma camada de ar quente reminescente, que continuará a servir de suporte a valores de MUCAPE até 1000J/kg.

Dada a forte instabilidade e a presença de algum forçamento dinamico ( frentes de brisa/orografia/vorticidade em altura) teremos alguma genese convectiva praticamente garantida, embora de cobertura algo limitada.

A convecção que surgir estará sujeita a valores de shear fracos, numa area de fluxo um pouco mais forte do quadrante S a norte do nucleo da cut off em altura..

*Apesar do shear fraco, haverá forçamento dinamico e energia disponivel suficientes para manter um cluster ou células relativamente organizadas, com capacidade de gerar precipitação pontualmente excessiva, granizo ( por vezes grande) e rajdas associadas a micro/downbursts.*

Por estes motivos, coloco um nivel amarelo em especial para o SE e Algarve.


----------



## Paulo H (30 Set 2014 às 11:54)

stormy disse:


> .. Com a chegada de ar Mediterraneo de fetch longo nos niveis baixos e médios, a humidade disponivel atinge valores consideraveis, reflectindo-se em valores de razão de mistura e theta-e850 elevados ( Até 12g/kg e 60ºC respectivmente).



Possas.. 60ºC ??? Não vai ser preciso ligar o esquentador..


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2014 às 12:29)

Paulo H disse:


> Possas.. 60ºC ??? Não vai ser preciso ligar o esquentador..


O Theta-e850, temperatura potencial a aprox 1500m, é um bom metodo para avaliar a energia de uma massa de ar nos niveis baixos, e consiste em encontrar o valor de temperatura caso a parcela de ar a 1500m fosse transportada até á superficie ( aquecendo por compressão) e todo o calor latente de condensação da agua presente nessa parcela fosse libertado.

Ou seja, quanto maior o theta-e, mais quente e humida a massa de ar...valores acima de 50-60ºC são tipicos de ambientes tropicais e equatoriais.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Out 2014 às 20:00)

Looolll .... já devias saber que para o Algarve a previsão tem que ser feita de forma diferente ....
Cada dia de chuva que eles dão é um dia de praia que eu vou


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2014 às 21:04)

*:::::::::::UPDATE::::::::::::::*


A previsão para amanhã relativamente ao Sul foi cancelada.

Segundo a informação mais recente dos modelos, haverá uma alteração  face ao previsto no que toca á disponibilidade de CAPE.
Os modelos acentuam a circulação de NE, limitando a entrada de humidade, e isso reflete-se numa descida dos valores de CAPE disponivel...com isto, maior parte dos modelos já não preveem precipitação..

A confiança na ocorrencia de actividade desceu consideravelmente, e a previsão foi cancelada.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Out 2014 às 21:08)

stormy disse:


> *:::::::::::UPDATE::::::::::::::*
> 
> 
> A previsão para amanhã relativamente ao Sul foi cancelada.
> ...




Eu avisei ....
Isto aqui no Algarve é diferente, tudo desaparece rapidamente, e mesmo quando dão chuva está imenso sol e temperaturas agradáveis. Devemos ter aqui algum "escudo".
Relativamente á tendência para a Lua Cheia ainda não estou a ver nada confirmado, os modelos já estiveram bem mais constantes do que agora. Veremos o que acontece !
Caso contrário posso aproveitar mais uma semana de praia !


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Out 2014 às 22:19)

Tens razão Aurélio. O clima do Algarve é como é... por um lado bom, por outro mau.
E na questão do dia 8 / lua cheia. A fase da lua não é parametro de modelo atmosférico nenhum por alguma razão.
Se fosse um fator a ter em conta já teria sido integrado nos modelos à imenso tempo.
O problema é que nos é inculcada a ideia da importância da Lua desde sempre. E não vou entrar em off topics.

Se a meteorologia fosse minimamente influenciada pelo ciclo lunar, ao observar os dados em larga escala iriamos ver variações com ciclos de 28, 14 ou 7 dias. Isso não acontece.
Se eu procurar uma prova de uma coisa em que acredite... consigo... mesmo que não seja uma verdadeira prova para mim passa a ser. É uma questão de fé. MAs a meteorologia é uma ciência, de natureza estocástica (que o diga o Stormy que teve de retirar a sua previsão a poucas horas de distância).
Fizeste muito bemStormy. Assim é que é.

Cps a todos!


----------



## Firefigther (2 Out 2014 às 09:56)

Bom dia . Andava pelo Twitter e reparei hoje com uma noticia da MeteoBadajoz (espanha) em que prevêem a ocorrência de chuvas fortes para a Peninsula Iberica a médio e longo prazo , deixo aqui o link e alguém que perceba gostaria que me pudessem transmitir a vossa opinião.

http://blogs.hoy.es/meteobadajoz/20...ian-mas-lluvias-a-todo-el-oeste/#.VC0QPmcjLap

Obrigado (espero não estar off topic)


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2014 às 11:07)

Firefigther disse:


> Bom dia . Andava pelo Twitter e reparei hoje com uma noticia da MeteoBadajoz (espanha) em que prevêem a ocorrência de chuvas fortes para a Peninsula Iberica a médio e longo prazo , deixo aqui o link e alguém que perceba gostaria que me pudessem transmitir a vossa opinião.
> 
> http://blogs.hoy.es/meteobadajoz/20...ian-mas-lluvias-a-todo-el-oeste/#.VC0QPmcjLap
> 
> Obrigado (espero não estar off topic)



De facto neste momento o que vejo olhando aos modelos é poder começar a chover na região norte a partir de Segunda mas remetendo-se somente á região do Minho e Douro Litoral onde até podem ser persistentes. Contudo mais a sul existe a possbilidade de subida da dorsal na parte leste da PI e uma componente de uma depressão centrada no UK descer provocando uma circulação de Sudoeste/Sul em Portugal com chuvas persistentes a Norte e muito sol e calor a sul.
Neste momento pelo menos nos próximos 10 dias não se encontra prevista qualquer precipitação no sul do país !

-----
Quanto á noticia não tem pés nem cabeça, somente trata-se de mera ficção meteorológica e um cenário hipotético entre muitos outros !


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2014 às 14:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Neste momento pelo menos nos próximos 10 dias não se encontra prevista qualquer precipitação no sul do país !



Contudo o GFS coloca precipitação até ao sul, incluindo o litoral sul algarvio, para daqui a uma semana, dia 9. É acompanhado pelo GEM mas não pelo ECMWF e outros; não há efectivamente consenso.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Out 2014 às 18:35)

olhando os modelos neste momento, parece que para a semana que vem vamos ter chuva principalmente no norte, mas também poderá chover no restante território, vamos aguardar


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2014 às 18:58)

Boas,

segundo as últimas runs  é provável o regresso da chuva, em especial ao Norte/NW durante a próxima semana:







Se se verificar o que mostra neste momento o GFS, podem ocorrer quantidades significativas de precipitação no NW, uma frente avançando de SW para NE, de movimento lento.

No passado este tipo de frentes já deixou várias dezenas de mm, até aproximando-se dos 100 mm em 24 h  aqui no Norte  
É caso para dizer: já vi este "filme"..


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2014 às 19:53)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> segundo as últimas runs  é provável o regresso da chuva, em especial ao Norte/NW durante a próxima semana:
> 
> ...




Normalmente isso acontece por causa do muro chamado Algarve, onde não entra nada, ou seja, falando a sério, isso acontece quando a circulação é bloqueada e o sistema frontal fica estacionada durante mais de 20 horas no mesmo sitio !
No que toca aos modelos, a mim parece-me que por aqui apenas vai chover pela Feira de Faro, ou seja daqui a umas duas semanas. Por vezes até parece que vivo noutro país !


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2014 às 19:56)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> segundo as últimas runs  é provável o regresso da chuva, em especial ao Norte/NW durante a próxima semana:
> 
> ...



Ainda falta muito tempo, mas a tendência está lá, temos que continuar a acompanhar os modelos.


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2014 às 21:37)

vamos aguardar a ver se melhora um pouco... acho a precipitação pouco relevante aqui para o sul. A ver se as ondulações penetram um pouco mais a sul... a madeira quase não vê qualquer precipitação.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2014 às 21:50)

Agreste disse:


> vamos aguardar a ver se melhora um pouco... acho a precipitação pouco relevante aqui para o sul. A ver se as ondulações penetram um pouco mais a sul... a madeira quase não vê qualquer precipitação.



Nem nós vamos ver com esta sinóptica quanto mais a Madeira !


----------



## icewoman (3 Out 2014 às 14:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Nem nós vamos ver com esta sinóptica quanto mais a Madeira !




Boa tarde, alguns modelos apontam chuva pelo menos moderada entre dia 9/10 na RAM...


----------



## Fernando Costa (3 Out 2014 às 17:48)

Bem olhando os modelos parece que sempre poderá concretizar-se a minha previsão. Para já descida da temperaturas sobretudo a máxima para valores mais normais. Quanto as mínimas também descerão um pouco, mas continuarão ainda um pouco altas para o meu gosto e para a época do ano. Certo certo é o regresso da chuva mais para o norte já a partir de segunda. Quanto a região centro terá que esperar mais uns dias. Já a região sul chuva nem vê-la. A chuva regressa até um pouco mais cedo do que previa. Mas aí está o regresso da instabilidade e tempo mais ameno, ou seja, o outono e que espero que fique até ao dia 14/15. Aproveitem o dia de hoje porque este calor fora de tempo que tem estado só volta para o ano. Já agora acho que não me recordo de um início de Outubro tão quente como este tirando o fatídico 2011.


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2014 às 21:20)

Chuva a norte e centro na semana que vai entrar... Também não é assim muita chuva, a ondulação da frente polar não é muito profunda, quase não passa a sul do Açores... poucas chances para o alentejo e algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2014 às 21:40)

Agreste disse:


> Chuva a norte e centro na semana que vai entrar... Também não é assim muita chuva, a ondulação da frente polar não é muito profunda, quase não passa a sul do Açores... poucas chances para o alentejo e algarve.


Isso só é verdade se olhares exclusivamente para o GFS que não mostra nada de especial e a sua sinóptica é muito diferente de todos os outros modelos ....
Todos os outros modelos mostram chuva por exemplo para o sul, e um sistema frontal muito vigoroso na Quarta e Quinta creio. 
Será que o GFS vai vencer todos os outros modelos ?


----------



## Fernando Costa (3 Out 2014 às 23:05)

Não acho que o GFS vai vencer todos os outros modelos. Aliás o GFS ultimamente tem estado mal tanto a médio como a longo prazo. Os outros têm estado mais ou menos certinhos. Penso eu de que. Certo é a descida das temperaturas para valores mais normais a começar já amanhã e o regresso da chuva no norte e centro. Situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2014 às 23:20)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Não acho que o GFS vai vencer todos os outros modelos. Aliás o GFS ultimamente tem estado mal tanto a médio como a longo prazo. Os outros têm estado mais ou menos certinhos. Penso eu de que. Certo é a descida das temperaturas para valores mais normais a começar já amanhã e o regresso da chuva no norte e centro. Situação a acompanhar.



Falando no GFS, nesta run já está a ficar de acordo com os outros modelos. Creio que amanhã isto já deverá estar muito melhor definido para o bem ou para o mal !


----------



## Zapiao (3 Out 2014 às 23:35)

Chuva a semana toda segundo o GFS aqui do nosso adorado forum !!!


----------



## Fernando Costa (3 Out 2014 às 23:43)

E acho que assim será até ao dia 15. Chuva para a norte e centro e temperaturas máximas mais próximas do normal.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 23:54)

Zapiao disse:


> Chuva a semana toda segundo o GFS aqui do nosso adorado forum !!!



Há outro GFS?  Mas, segundo o dito, só se estende a todo o território continental lá para 6ªfeira (se chegar ao sotavento). Ainda falta muito tempo.


----------



## Candy (4 Out 2014 às 02:58)

Boas,
Estive a ver os modelos e pelo que consegui perceber tudo indica que vamos ter chuva a partir de dia 9 ou 10. Certo?
Agora... alguém me saberá dizer se teremos vento também? É que apesar de gostar da animação destes eventos, para Peniche, não vinha nada a calhar pois temos o Campeonato Mundial de Surf de 12 a 23 de Outubro. Alguém poderá avançar com as expectativas que existem para esse período de tempo?


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2014 às 08:20)

Bom dia,

vigoroso sistema frontal previsto pelo ECMWF ás 120 horas, especial atenção ao Norte/NW onde as quantidades de precipitação podem ser significativas:

Precipitação em 12 h:







GFS para as mesmas 120 h ( precipitação em 6 h )






Parece-me já practicamente certo que a precipitação irá regressar a partir da próxima semana, resta saber com que intensidade chegarão as frentes


----------



## Aurélio (4 Out 2014 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

Analisando os modelos nota-se que eles estão claramente muito instáveis mudando radicalmente de run para run e o que agora é verdade mais logo pode ser mentira ...
Noto desde logo nas runs operacionais um grande volte face a logo prazo (>168h) com o AA a ser restaurado ainda que não pareça ser por muito tempo, enquanto que a médio prazo (72 a 144h) alguns modelos colocam quantidades muito importantes de precipitação na região Norte sobretudo no litoral Norte e todo o Minho e Douro Litoral.
A situação pode ser comparada a outra que tivemos o ano passado creio que por esta altura também na região Norte e que deixou mais de 100 mm em 24 horas !

Para além disso também o GFS já indica precipitação lá para Quinta ou Sexta .... no Algarve !


----------



## Fernando Costa (4 Out 2014 às 12:25)

Já viram bem o dia de hoje? Bem mais fresco que os últimos 3 dias e daqui para a frente é o que não espera tempo de Outono. Disse-o ontem e repito os modelos estão muito inconstantes é verdade, ora metem ora tirem o AA. É caso para dizer já vi este filme antes. Certo é a descida gradual e generalizada das temperaturas principalmente das máximas e o regresso da chuva já amanhã e segunda à região norte, que aumentará de intensidade e estendem-se-á à região centro ao longo da semana. Espero tempo mais fresco e instável até ao fim da lua cheia. Apesar de que os modelos neste momento mostram bom tempo para o próximo fim-de-semana. Acho que a instabilidade poderá prolonga-se por mais uns dias. Isto sim é o Outubro que gosto. Que venha o Outono em força é o que todos queremos. Situação a acompanhar.


----------



## StormRic (4 Out 2014 às 14:49)

Candy disse:


> Campeonato Mundial de Surf de 12 a 23 de Outubro. Alguém poderá avançar com as expectativas que existem para esse período de tempo?



Boa tarde
Olhando apenas aos modelos, por se tratar de uma previsão a mais de 192 horas de distância, as previsões têm uma baixa probabilidade de acertar. Dos que se possam consultar aqui no Fórum, apenas três modelos estendem a previsão além das 192 horas. Só se pode falar de tendências e estas apontam para tempo anticiclónico com o anticiclone a situar-se inicialmente sobre os Açores e depois a transferir-se para a Europa ocidental. O GFS e o ECMWF são mais ou menos concordantes neste cenário até onde este último estende a sua previsão, dia 14 (o GFS vai até dia 20, mas a confiança numa previsão a esta distância é quase a do mero acaso). Então, apenas como indicador de tendência, sem qualquer confiança, o vento seria característico desta posição do anticiclone, inicialmente do quadrante noroeste ou norte, típica situação de bom tempo com nortada associada mas fraca dada a altura do ano, e depois rodaria por nordeste para os quadrantes de sueste e sul.
Esta é a ideia que eu tiro apenas da consulta dos modelos, eu próprio não tenho qualquer confiança, repito, mas é apenas um ponto de partida para seguirmos a evolução da previsão dia a dia até lá


----------



## Agreste (4 Out 2014 às 23:32)

a expectativa neste momento é que para o final desse prazo o tempo venha a estabilizar, piorando as condições de mar. Entre os dias 12 e 20 em princípio o mar garantirá ondulação, 16-17-18 pode haver condições de mau tempo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Out 2014 às 09:19)

Olhando aos modelos, parece que até Sexta-Feira está tudo mais ou menos definido. Parece que vamos ter um episodio sgnificativo de precipitação generalizada a todo o território na Quarta\Quinta. A partir de Sexta é esperar para ver, mas penso que podemos dizer que o Verão acabou definitvamente...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2014 às 09:35)

Pelo litoral norte e centro poderá já começar a chover amanhã que se irá estender ao interior ao longo da tarde. Já pelo sul a chuva só deverá chegar terça ou quarta, vamos lá ver, esta saída antecipou tudo um bocado a precipitação.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2014 às 10:59)

Bem, vamos mesmo ter chuva e deverá ser generalizada a todo o território a partir de terça ou quarta, resta saber agora as quantidades de precipitação, mas poderá em alguns locais deixar bons acumulados


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2014 às 11:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bem, vamos mesmo ter chuva e deverá ser generalizada a todo o território a partir de terça ou quarta, resta saber agora as quantidades de precipitação, mas poderá em alguns locais deixar bons acumulados



Amanhã já deverá ocorrer chuva moderada aqui no Norte, nos próximos dias  parece-me que os grandes beneficiados serão as regiões do Norte/Centro, não me admira que no Norte se acumulem em algumas regiões ( nomeadamente no Gerês com ajuda da orografia ) uns 100 mm durante a a próxima semana 

No Sul também irá chover, mas ( em princípio) não será de forma tão expressiva.


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2014 às 11:32)

Meteofan disse:


> Olhando aos modelos, parece que até Sexta-Feira está tudo mais ou menos definido. Parece que vamos ter um episodio sgnificativo de precipitação generalizada a todo o território na Quarta\Quinta. A partir de Sexta é esperar para ver, mas penso que podemos dizer que o Verão acabou definitvamente...



Esse parece-me o aspecto mais significativo deste sistema frontal - o final definitivo do Verão, pelo menos por estas bandas. Dois dias bem chuvosos, quarta e quinta, e uma descida de 4 / 5ºC nos valores de temperatura.


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2014 às 13:05)

Dan disse:


> Esse parece-me o aspecto mais significativo deste sistema frontal - o final definitivo do Verão, pelo menos por estas bandas. Dois dias bem chuvosos, quarta e quinta, e uma descida de 4 / 5ºC nos valores de temperatura.



Descida essa que será difícil de recuperar, os dias vão ficando cada vez mais pequenos e o espaço para subidas de temperatura vai ficando cada vez mais limitado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2014 às 13:28)

Na run das 06, até Sábado são estes os acumulados:


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2014 às 17:29)

Candy disse:


> É que apesar de gostar da animação destes eventos, para Peniche, não vinha nada a calhar pois temos o Campeonato Mundial de Surf de 12 a 23 de Outubro. Alguém poderá avançar com as expectativas que existem para esse período de tempo?



Olá novamente, a data de 12 marca o início da divergência na previsão dos modelos, mas o "principal" (o que apresenta a previsão a maior distância) mantém o cenário que indiquei na mensagem anterior: situação anticiclónica de bom tempo, mas desta vez só a prolongar-se até dia 18 pois no dia 19, com vento de sul, aproxima uma depressão que terá estado até aí na região das ilhas. Um modelo concorda com o cenário de início (bom tempo até 13); dois modelos, incluindo o ECMWF, não estão de acordo e já no dia 11 colocam uma depressão a vir de noroeste e afectar pelo menos até 13. No entanto mesmo estes parecem não excluir o reforço do anticiclone posteriormente.
Conclusão, ainda continuamos com um cenário maioritariamente optimista, pelo menos para a primeira semana do Campeonato.


----------



## Candy (5 Out 2014 às 19:04)

StormRic disse:


> Olá novamente, a data de 12 marca o início da divergência ma previsão dos modelos, mas o "principal" (o que apresenta a previsão a maior distância) mantém o cenário que indiquei na memsagem anterior: situação anticiclónica de bom tempo, mas desta vez só a prolonga até dia 18 pois no dia 19, com vento de sul, aproxima uma depressão que terá estado até aí na região das ilhas. Um modelo concorda com o cenário de início (bom tempo até 13); dois modelos, incluindo o ECMWF, não estão de acordo e já no dia 11 colocam uma depressão a vir de noroeste e afectar pelo menos até 13. No entanto mesmo estes parecem não excluir o reforço do anticiclone posteriormente.
> Conclusão, ainda continuamos com um cenário maioritariamente optimista, pelo menos para a primeira semana do Campeonato.



Obrigada pelo seguimento! 
Esperemos que dê para se assistir a um bom espectáculo.
Peniche recebe, anualmente, centenas de milhares de pessoas neste evento. As condições atmosféricas são essenciais, não só para os intervenientes na prova, mas também para todos os profissionais da imprensa mundial, que se deslocam até cá, para o público, e para todas as actividades que se desenrolam no areal durante o intervalo das provas. Eu também vou lá estar entre a imprensa e espero ter boas condições para fotografia.
Resta aguardar. 

EDIT: Desculpem, não reparei que estava a responder neste tópico.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2014 às 20:46)

A semana que se segue irá ser geralmente marcada por nebulosidade, precipitação e descida das temperaturas !

A partir de amanhã sucessivos sistemas frontais irão afectar Portugal Continental, e trarão precipitação (por vezes forte) em especial às regiões do Norte e Centro. Entre Quarta e Quinta-Feira poderá surgir um agravamento do estado do tempo mais generalizado, com precipitação (por vezes forte), vento por vezes forte (rajadas que poderão ultrapassar os 70km/h), ocorrência de trovoada e descida das temperaturas. Estas previsões poderão ainda sofrer ligeiras alterações.

As temperaturas deverão manter-se na ordem dos 20ºC/25ºC (dependendo da região do Continente) até Quarta-Feira. A partir do meio da semana espera-se descida das temperaturas, proveniente de uma massa de ar mais frio que irá afectar parte da Europa (Estando Portugal Continental incluído).






Mapa 1 - Acumulados de precipitação até dia 12/10; Mapa 2 - Precipitação e nebulosidade de Quinta-Feira.


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2014 às 08:13)

Bom dia, 

segundo o GFS quinta feira promete ser um dia bastante chuvoso, em especial no N/NW:







Vamos lá ver se a frente não fica quase "estacionária", se assim for as quantidades de precipitação serão bastante apreciáveis


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2014 às 08:55)

Meteograma GFS, saída das 0 z  para o Porto, mais de 120 mm previstos ao longo desta semana:

O dia mais chuvoso é claramente na quinta-feira


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2014 às 09:03)

Bons valores de Cape, principalmente para quinta-feira.


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2014 às 13:40)

O IPMA já actualizou a sua previsão.

*Continente*

*Previsão para 4ª feira, 8.outubro.2014*

Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de
trovoada nas regiões Norte e Centro.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no litoral oeste e forte (40 a 55 km/h) com
rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

_Atualizado a 6 de outubro de 2014 às 12:18 UTC

_
*Previsão para 5ª feira, 9.outubro.2014*
_
Céu muito nublado._
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de
trovoada em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.*
_Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
forte (40 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h
nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Ricardo Tavares
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 6 de outubro de 2014 às 12:18 UTC


Já amanhã deverá ocorrer chuva forte ao fim do dia nas regiões do litoral a Norte do Cabo Mondego 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2014 às 14:30)

Boas tardes.

Para amanhã espera-se alguma actividade, e há um risco baixo focado na possibilidade de precipitação excessiva em especial no litoral N/C.

*Analise/Discussão*

Uma forte depressão presente em todos os niveis coloca-se na proximidade do UK.
Um forte jet ocorre na periferia sul da região ciclonica, afectando PT/Galiza durante o periodo.

Á superficie uma extensa margem frontal estacionária está presente no Atlantco subtropical e separa ar tropical maritimo de ar polar maritimo, aproximadamente á latitude 41-43ºN.

A sul da area frontal, fluxo troposferico intenso do quadrante SW estará presente no sector quente, garantindo um ambiente de shear moderado.
O gradual arrefecimento dos niveis altos, resultante da gradual aproximação do jet polar, em conjunto com a presença de ar humido e quente ( Mix.r>10g/kg; Theta-e850>45ºC) deverá resultar numa gradual desestabilização com valores de CAPE a ascender até 500J/Kg.

Forçamento orografico, convergencia costeira e convergencia ao longo da area frontal deverão  ser suficientes para disparar algumas células, que dados os perfis de shear pouco direccionais deverão organizar-se em linhas/multicell clusters.

A actividade será mais provavel a partir do fim da tarde e durante a noite, concentrando-se no litoral, onde haverá uma melhoria gradual das condições termo-dinamicas .

*Há possibilidade de eventos de training, e associados a estes,  um risco claro de precipitação excessiva...não se pode excluir algum risco de rajadas marginalmente severas dada a interacção da turbulencia convectiva com um low-level jet de até 60-80km.h aos 950-925hpa.

Por estes motivos, coloco um nivel amarelo...o CAPE fraco retira confiança num nivel mais alto.




*


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2014 às 20:58)

Bom por aqui hoje mais um dia de praia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 em que penso ter sido o meu ultimo de praia ou talvez não, mas o que é certo é que esta semana já não haverá mais nada para ninguém !

Olhando agora aos modelos, amanhã deverá ser o dia mais calmo, contudo a partir da tarde no litoral a norte do Mondego já deverá ocorrer precipitação por vezes forte sobretudo no Minho e Douro Litoral com algumas trovoadas ocasionais, situação essa que se prolongará durante a noite e madrugada.
No dia de Quarta Feira durante o período diurno a precipitação deverá residir essencialmente na região centro enquanto que a região norte e o sul com excepção da zona de Setubal deverão ser poupados. Precipitação essa que poderá ser por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada. Á noite volta-se ao mesmo .... chuva forte no norte estendo-se á região centro durante o periodo diurno do dia de Quinta feira.

Na Sexta começa as divergências entre podendo sendo que será no periodo matinal que o sul deverá ainda ter chuva !
er
Relativamente ao dia de Sábado esta run das 12h trouxe grandes novidades, no que toca a esse dia, tendo sido reativada a depressão sendo criado um nucleo secundário a oeste de Portugal que daria precipitação forte e trovoadas no litoral Norte de Portugal e talvez no sul de Portugal. Esta seria uma frente de percurso de sul para norte com uma massa de ar quente e humida muito instável que poderia dar surpresas.

Portanto em resumo a partir da tarde de amanhã aguarda-nos uma semana muito instável que de acordo com novos dados destas run das 12h e corroborado por todos os modelos poderá se prolongar pelo fim de semana, com aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes !


----------



## Fernando Costa (6 Out 2014 às 22:17)

Parece que existe a possibilidade da instabilidade se estender para além do fim-de-semana. Aliás já tinha dito aqui que esperava chuva até ao dia 15. Espero que assim seja. Mas ainda faltam alguns dias. Vamos esperar pelas próximas saídas.


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Out 2014 às 23:25)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Parece que existe a possibilidade da instabilidade se estender para além do fim-de-semana. Aliás já tinha dito aqui que esperava chuva até ao dia 15. Espero que assim seja. Mas ainda faltam alguns dias. Vamos esperar pelas próximas saídas.


Tal como tinha referido antes ainda no fim de Setembro e mais uma ou outra vez quer aqui, quer no tópico Sazonal e tal acontece em geral como descrevemos cerca de 10 dias antes, quando pessoal segue em demasia os modelos e o "tira mete tira" em vez de também olharem SST e outras peças deste tipo e jogarem em conjunto com os modelos! (Não sou nenhum expert, mas entendão a dica e começem a jogar com ambas, principalmente nas transições Outono e Primavera) Sim tal como indicas há boas probabilidades de prolongamento da instabilidade e para isso reparem nas anomalias SST, vapor de água no atlântico, tendências do Jet Stream e a manutenção do bloqueio pela soma destas peças que referi.. 
Não tenho hipoteses de just. o post, ilustrando-o por falta de tempo e trabalho e desculpem como dou a dica mas é no bom sentido para que alguns de vós começem a contornar as discordâncias entre modelos e o retira e coloca eliminando ao máximo estes rúidos 
Quanto há precipitação terá maiores acumulados a norte do monte-junto estrela e norte do Tejo, com uma ou outra exceção e também litoral centro e norte.. Agora pelo que tomei conhecimento por terceiro a frente é malandra e enganadora nas quantidades de prec. accum. mas será próximo do que refiro 
Certo é a frescura que vem para ficar e frio... Atenção a doenças do trato respiratório! :assobio:


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2014 às 00:16)

rubenpires disse:


> Tal como tinha referido antes ainda no fim de Setembro e mais uma ou outra vez quer aqui, quer no tópico Sazonal e tal acontece em geral como descrevemos cerca de 10 dias antes, quando pessoal segue em demasia os modelos e o "tira mete tira" em vez de também olharem SST e outras peças deste tipo e jogarem em conjunto com os modelos! (Não sou nenhum expert, mas entendão a dica e começem a jogar com ambas, principalmente nas transições Outono e Primavera) Sim tal como indicas há boas probabilidades de prolongamento da instabilidade e para isso reparem nas anomalias SST, vapor de água no atlântico, tendências do Jet Stream e a manutenção do bloqueio pela soma destas peças que referi..
> Não tenho hipoteses de just. o post, ilustrando-o por falta de tempo e trabalho e desculpem como dou a dica mas é no bom sentido para que alguns de vós começem a contornar as discordâncias entre modelos e o retira e coloca eliminando ao máximo estes rúidos
> Quanto há precipitação terá maiores acumulados a norte do monte-junto estrela e norte do Tejo, com uma ou outra exceção e também litoral centro e norte.. Agora pelo que tomei conhecimento por terceiro a frente é malandra e enganadora nas quantidades de prec. accum. mas será próximo do que refiro
> Certo é a frescura que vem para ficar e frio... Atenção a doenças do trato respiratório! :assobio:



Oh Ruben a frente não é enganadora, parece-me até bastante clara, a frente deverá conter células embebidas responsáveis por precipitação mais forte e trovoadas, havendo a possibilidade de sistemas lineares convectivos, capazes de gerar bastante precipitação nomeadamente no litoral norte. Junto ao litoral e nas áreas montanhosas os acumulados serão significativos e o Minho e Douro verão a precipitação mais forte mas os locais onde poderá ser mais persistente será na região centro (em principio). O Algarve deverá ter maior probabilidade de precipitação na Sexta !

Relativamente aos modelos sazonais e o facto de acertarem ou deixarem de acertar eu sempre disse que maior aquilo que ainda pode ditar (no caso da Europa) aquilo que vai ser o resto do Outono e quem sabe o Inverno seria o comportamento do mês de Setembro. Para além disso como já havia referido os meses de Abril/Maio e Set/Outubro são meses de transição em que a atmosfera é mais variável e mais imprevisivel, os sistemas são mais convectivos e a água mais quente do mar em junção com o calor em terra costumam ser bom catalizadores para dinamizar este género de sistemas ! 
Quando entrares para a 2ª metade de Novembro até lá para meados de Fevereiro hás-de reparar que os modelos sazonais se comportam melhor do que nesta altura do ano. O Inverno carateriza-se normalmente por sistemas frontais e existe normalmente menos convectividade, ou sistema é NAO quem manda, sendo as precipitações associadas aos sistemas frontais. 
Ainda no que toca a que este mês nos espera, na minha opinião não é lá porque agora dão uma depressão que gerará chuva durante 4/5 dias que vou dizer que este mês será muito chuvoso ou será muito seco. Sempre achei este mês muito traiçoeiro e não dou grande importância no que os modelos indicam neste momento !


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2014 às 13:37)

Boas..

Para amanhã espera-se actividade convectiva que será por vezes severa em especial no  centro.

*Analise/Discussão*

Um poderoso ciclone extratropical mantem-se estacionário a oeste do UK.
Na periferia sul deste sistema, uma região de forte fluxo troposferico afecta a PI, com uma aproximação gradual do maximo de velocidade do jet, que se encontra em torno aos 45ºN.

Inserida na corrente  de W/SW, uma pluma tropical ( mix.r>11g/kg; Theta-e850>45ºC) afecta a peninsula nos niveis médios e baixos, impulsionada por um forte low level jet.
Esta pluma de ar tropical é limitada a norte por uma frente estacionária que entra pela Galiza, e contem varias linhas de convergencia embebidas.

Com a aproximação gradual do jet polar espera-se um aumento do shear assim como uma diminuição da temperatura em altura, o aumento dos gradientes verticais, potenciado pelo aquecimento diurno, deverá gerar uns 500-1000J/Kg de CAPE, que beneficiará de até 25m/s de 0-6shear.

*O caracter unidireccional do shear, e a presença de linhas de convergencia nos niveis baixos paralelas ao fluxo troposferico médio favorecem a ocorrencia de segmentos lineares em training lines, e clusters multicelulares, com capacidade de produzir precipitação excessiva e rajadas pontualmente severas*

*Segundo a maior parte dos modelos, há a indicação de que a maior actividade convectiva será concentrada não ao longo da frente no Minho/Galiza mas sim mais a sul, onde há uma linha de convergencia assoicada a uma região secundaria de frontogenese quente que atravessa o litoral centro.
A actividade convectiva concentrada ao longo  desta margem de frontogenese deverá limitar a advecção de energia para o litoral norte, o que se traduz em valores de CAPE mais baixos e maior nebulosidade que dificultará o aquecimento diurno...por estes motivos apenas há confiança suficiente para garantir um nivel laranja em partes da região centro, ao longo e a sul da frente quente.




*


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2014 às 17:06)

Boa tarde.

Para já vai pingando, nada de expressivo, mas com o céu encoberto e o vento moderado de SSO arrisco dizer que "cheira a chuva"...

A depressão está a aproximar-se com uma frente ainda a razoável distância, mas que durante a noite deverá trazer chuva moderada a forte.
Os modelos GFS e ECMWF continuam a mostrar-nos depressões saídas das Terras de Labrador, no continente americano, fazendo lembrar o último inverno. Para quem se lembra, estas depressões foram uma constante, sempre (ou quase sempre) a passar a NO da península Ibérica, trazendo elevadas precipitações ao NO e condições de mar bastante gravosas.
Depois desta semana o GFS e o ECMWF mantêm o "corredor" de depressões vindas da América do Norte bastante activo.
As chuvas desta semana poderão prolongar-se por mais tempo a confirmar-se o modelado.


----------



## Fernando Costa (7 Out 2014 às 18:32)

A questão que se coloca e eu acho que pode vir a ser uma certeza. É se a instabilidade vai continuar para além do fim do semana, ou seja do dia 13 em diante? É que até ao fim de semana está tudo mais ou menos definido depois disso reina a incerteza. Certo é a descida das temperaturas sobretudo as mínimas no fim da semana.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2014 às 19:13)

Como é natural, ainda nada é certo, se bem que os dois principais modelos (GFS e ECMWF) apontam para a formação das tais depressões a saírem da América do Norte pela Terra Nova e de Labrador.
Penso que pelo menos no extremo NO seremos afectados por alguma precipitação. Quanto ao restante território continental resta esperar para termos mais certezas quanto ao posicionamento das depressões em latitude.

Esta é "ensemble" ou média dos cenários:

*GFS*





*ECMWF (ou CEP)*:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Out 2014 às 19:58)

o ECM está excelente


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2014 às 21:09)

Engraçado, o meteograma para Olhão da run das 12 do GFS:


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Out 2014 às 23:19)

Storm Forecast
Aviso válido: Quarta-feira 08 Outubro 2014 06:00 até Quinta-Feira 09 Outubro 2014 06:00 UTC






A level 1 was issued for Western Iberia mainly for excessive rainfall and to the lesser degree for tornadoes.

... Western Iberia ...

To the south of the stalling frontal boundary, a so-called "river of atmospheric moisture" will impinge on the Iberian coastline in the prevailing southwesterly flow. With unstable airmass, featuring CAPE values mostly around 500 J/kg, coastal convergence should aid in the repetitive initiation of DMC and will likely result in the training pattern of cells or several waves of DMC passing over the certain spots. Given high RH profile, low LCLs and abundance of low-level moisture, excessive precipitation will become a distinct threat here. Some locations may see 24 hour rain sums easily exceeding 100 mm. Enhanced LLS especially over the northern part area may support an isolated tornado threat.

_____________________________________________
Aviso:
Amanhã existe uma pequena possibilidade de surgir um tornado isolado ou não no corredor das tempestades e como o estofex prevê 5% de tempo severo em todo o país, não podemos deixar de lado a possibilidade de surgir um tornado ou não nas zonas que não fazem parte do corredor das tempestades em Portugal.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Out 2014 às 23:21)




----------



## Maeglin (7 Out 2014 às 23:36)

Esta afirmação é no mínimo relevante ( estofex) 

"Some locations may see 24 hour rain sums easily exceeding 100 mm." Isto em Portugal ...

Abc


----------



## ecobcg (8 Out 2014 às 00:38)

Amanhã chove, ou não.... vai fazer sol, ou não.... se calhar faz trovoada... ou não... é, de facto, uma previsão 100% infalível...!
Sugeria alguma ponderação nas previsões, principalmente as colocadas neste tópico... alguém de fora que leia isto, de certeza que vai ficar (ou não!) bem elucidado!
E já temos corredor de tempestades e tudo...



Miguel96 disse:


> Storm Forecast
> Aviso válido: Quarta-feira 08 Outubro 2014 06:00 até Quinta-Feira 09 Outubro 2014 06:00 UTC
> 
> _____________________________________________
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2014 às 02:02)

Calma...
5% não é zero. Esta é uma previsão que não é para assustar o povo, serve para nós, para os entusiastas da meteorologia. Não foram os nossos membros que previram, são profissionais e, quer se queira quer não, tem conhecimentos bastante superiores aos nossos.
Claro que tendo uma grelha tão larga o mais provável é nada acontecer, mas...estamos de olho!
Nem que fosse 1%, sempre dava para trocarmos opiniões.

Penso que olhando ao satélite, no final da madrugada a instabilidade volta a aumentar. Se os modelos acertarem, volta a ser a zona entre o litoral norte e o litoral centro a ser mais atingida.

Boa noite e EXCELENTE seguimento


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 09:34)

*Superfície frontal fria vai trazer bastante chuva*

08.10.2014 - 08:42

Oito distritos do continente estão, esta quarta-feira, sob aviso laranja e outros seis amarelo, devido à previsão de chuva forte provocada pela passagem de uma massa de ar quente instável e uma superfície frontal fria, segundo o meteorologista Ricardo Tavares.


"Estamos sob o efeito de uma massa de ar quente instável e amanhã [quinta-feira] vamos ter a passagem de uma superfície frontal fria ao longo do dia e que vai trazer bastante precipitação", adiantou à agência Lusa Ricardo Tavares, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

De acordo com o meteorologista, sob aviso laranja, o segundo mais grave de uma escala de quatro, estão os distritos de *Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Vila Real, Viseu, Coimbra e Leiria* até às 09.00 horas de quinta-feira devido à previsão de chuva ou aguaceiros fortes e que poderão ser acompanhados de trovoada.

"O dia de hoje vai ser mais gravoso do que o de amanhã [quinta-feira]. Devido à passagem da superfície frontal fria, vamos ter precipitação que vai de norte para sul, esperando-se uma melhoria ao longo do dia", sublinhou.

Por causa da previsão de mau tempo, a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) emitiu um aviso à população para que sejam adotados comportamentos adequados", recomendando, em particular nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis, "a observação e divulgação das principais medidas de autoproteção para fazer face a estas situações".

O IPMA emitiu também *aviso amarelo,* o terceiro mais grave de uma escala de quatro, para os distritos de *Bragança, Guarda, Castelo Branco, Lisboa, Santarém e Portalegre* também devido à chuva, entre as 12.00 horas e as 18.00 horas desta quarta-feira.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=4167453


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2014 às 09:56)

Previsão da precipitação no WRF hoje e amanhã, para ter uma ideia geral do movimento e actividade da superfície frontal . (escusado será dizer que a cada saída há detalhes que mudam)


http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/wrf/peninsula-iberica


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Out 2014 às 10:39)

Segundo essa animação da WRF a frente chega à minha zona e "parte-se" em duas não deixando aqui qualquer acumulado, provavelmente é o que vai acontecer, já é normal ser assim...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 10:47)

Olhando para o fim de semana o ECM e o UKMO insistem em muita instabilidade durante o fim de semana com chuva forte na zona do sotavento e interior do alentejo, e depois mais qualquer coisa no Domingo. Contudo a média do ensemble não mostra aquilo que mostra a operacional.
No GFS, GEM não existe nada disso ... e nem choverá sequer !

Vamos a ver o que sai disto .... com o azar que temos o provável é acontecer o cenário do GFS !


----------



## LuisFilipe (8 Out 2014 às 11:54)

WOW a cada run que sai os modelos estao em constantes mudanças, ainda ontem metiam muita mas muita chuva para amanha ( quinta feira), nesta ultima run tirou tudo


----------



## Fernando Costa (8 Out 2014 às 12:03)

LuisFilipe disse:


> WOW a cada run que sai os modelos estao em constantes mudanças, ainda ontem metiam muita mas muita chuva para amanha ( quinta feira), nesta ultima run tirou tudo



Como é que é possível? Inacreditável. Bom ainda ontem os principais modelos sobretudo o GFS não previam precipitação para Domingo e hoje já mete. Eu sempre disse que a instabilidade poderia estender-se para além do fim-de-semana. Mas agora já não sei nada. Os modelos estão muito instáveis. O que parece uma Certeza é a descida das temperaturas sobretudo a mínima já a partir de Sexta-feira. De resto prefiro não dizer muito para não ficar mal.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 12:04)

LuisFilipe disse:


> WOW a cada run que sai os modelos estao em constantes mudanças, ainda ontem metiam muita mas muita chuva para amanha ( quinta feira), nesta ultima run tirou tudo



O que se passa é que antes a frente de dia Quinta Feira seria uma frente muito mais estacionária de movimento bem mais lento. Neste momento a partir da hora do almoço de Quinta já só estará na região sul, quando antes estaria ainda na região centro. Devido a isso os acumulados no dia de Quinta já serão bem menores a norte e centro face ao anterior previsto.
Por aqui a frente passará no final da tarde de Quinta e não me parecendo haver grande convectividade não espero grande actividade por aqui com talvez uns 10 a 15 mm acumulados !

As minhas atenções estão agora centradas no fim de semana, para ver se sai dali algum "cozinhado"


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 12:05)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Como é que é possível? Inacreditável. Bom ainda ontem os principais modelos sobretudo o GFS não previam precipitação para Domingo e hoje já mete. Eu sempre disse que a instabilidade poderia estender-se para além do fim-de-semana. Mas agora já não sei nada. Os modelos estão muito instáveis. O que parece uma Certeza é a descida das temperaturas sobretudo a mínima já a partir de Sexta-feira. De resto prefiro não dizer muito para não ficar mal.



Só o modelo GFS e GEM não mostravam nada, ECM e UKMO sempre mostraram, mas ainda é tudo muito incerto para o fim de semana !


----------



## vitamos (8 Out 2014 às 12:06)

LuisFilipe disse:


> WOW a cada run que sai os modelos estao em constantes mudanças, ainda ontem metiam muita mas muita chuva para amanha ( quinta feira), nesta ultima run tirou tudo



Os modelos não... O GFS apenas. Não é uma questão de mudanças, simplesmente a frente atravessa o território no sentido NW - SE. Hoje choverá com intensidade sobretudo a norte do sistema Montejunto - Estrela, amanhã abaixo deste.


----------



## Fernando Costa (8 Out 2014 às 12:11)

Só comprova que o GFS anda mais as aranhas e os outros modelos nomeadamente o ECM têm andado mais certinhos. Acho que podemos ter precipitação no fim de semana sobretudo no Domingo, mas sem grande significado e mais para as regiões centro e sul. Digo eu não sei. Esperar para ver.


----------



## stormy (8 Out 2014 às 14:35)

Boas

Para amanhã espera-se alguma actividade severa em especial no centro e sul, um nivel de risco moderado é assim colocado para partes dessas regiões.

*Analise/Discussão*

Um forte ciclone extratropical mantem-se a oeste do UK.
Na periferia sul, uma forte região de fluxo troposferico mantem-se, afectando a PI....durante o periodo dá-se uma gradual amplificação e translação de um cavado associado a uma injecção de ar polar no Atlantico central, pelo que o fluxo em altura vai lentamente rodando para SSW/SW.

Em resposta a esta alteração do padrão em altura, e á injecção de vorticidade nos niveis altos,  intensifica-se o regime de advecção quente á superficie, e há uma activação da margem frontal, que entretanto se torna estacionária entre o Litoral Centro e o sistema central.

Ao longo da margem frontal, os modelos de mesoescala colocam uma area de ciclogenese a entrar aprox. pelo vale do Tejo.

O gradual arrefecimento nos niveis altos, o aumento da advecção quente á superficie e o aquecimento diurno resultarão em valores de CAPE até 1000J/Kg.

*Neste ambiente caracterizado por forte convergencia frontal paralela ao fluxo troposferico intenso, deverão nascer células que beneficiarão de shear moderado, e que se organizarão em training lines/Multicell clusters com risco evidente de precipitação excessiva ou mesmo notável, assim como rajadas pontualmente severas.

Proximo ao nucleo de ciclogenese que entra pelo vale do Tejo, perfis de shear mais rotacionais deverão gerar helicidade suficiente para sugerir um risco tornádico marginal.

É de referir que alem da precipitação excessiva de caracter convectivo, há igualmente modelos a criar um rain shield convectivo-estratiforme a norte da frente fria ( Anafrente/levantamento Isentropico), que poderia gerar grandes acumulados de precipitação entre a região oeste e a area de Montejunto-Estrela durante a tarde.*


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 15:24)

Boas Stormy,

boa análise como sempre, mas achas mesmo que em parte do NW e Norte (segundo o mapa ), com esta sinóptica não há risco de tempo mais "severo" com aguaceiros e trovoadas  eventualmente fortes?

Olhando ao satélite é bem visível uma frente em formação ao largo  e traz células embebidas..


----------



## icewoman (8 Out 2014 às 16:05)

Boa tarde

Para a RAM a previsão é dentro deste genero?
obg


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2014 às 16:20)

A previsão feita pelo Stormy é para amanhã.
A frente que falas (que será o sector frio) vai afectar ainda hoje o Litoral Norte e tendo em conta a imagem de satélite acredito que possa haver umas trovoadas. 
Corrijam se estiver errado.



Snifa disse:


> Boas Stormy,
> 
> boa análise como sempre, mas achas mesmo que em parte do NW e Norte (segundo o mapa ), com esta sinóptica não há risco de tempo mais "severo" com aguaceiros e trovoadas  eventualmente fortes?
> 
> Olhando ao satélite é bem visível uma frente em formação ao largo  e traz células embebidas..


----------



## Zapiao (8 Out 2014 às 20:25)

Pelas imagens satelite parece-me que pouco mais vai haver esta noite aqui no burgo.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 20:45)

Boas,

Olhando aos modelos constato que no que toca ao dia de amanhã tem sido retirada muita precipitação e a mesma mais confinada a um curto período de tempo. O pessoal do norte e centro ainda vão ter mais umas horas com precipitação, sendo por vezes intensa mas a madrugada já será bastante calma especialmente na região Norte. Ao inicio da manhã a frente estará na região centro e depois durante a tarde estará na região sul.
Tudo muito volátil ainda pois agora os modelos colocam a frente mais estacionária na região sul persistindo desde a tarde de Quinta até á manhã de Sexta, sendo que alguns modelos até colocam precipitação no Algarve durante quase o dia todo. Precipitação persistente mas sem ser forte.
Para Sábado e Domingo enorme indefinição ainda com os modelos UKMO e ECM a mostraram um fim de semana de muita chuva no Centro e Sul sendo que os mesmos vieram reforçar esse cenário nesta saída. Estes modelos indicam dois momentos de precipitação (um a varrer de sul para norte no sabado) e o outro no Domingo de oeste para leste. O cenário de Sábado tem caracteristicas que podem surpreender por ser uma frente quente e humida.
Depois o que se passar entre Domingo e terça influenciará claramente o que se passará no resto da semana. Vejam por exemplos as diferenças entre UKMO, ECM e GFS para perceberem melhor.

Veremos o que vai acontecer ..... porque isto até as 24 horas de distância isto tem mudado imenso !


----------



## stormy (8 Out 2014 às 23:53)

*:::::::::::::::Analise de Mesoesala::::::::::::*

Segundo a analise de Sat e ás saidas dos modelos mesoescalares, uma complexa margem frontal semi estacionaria afecta de momento PT continental, numa faixa entre o litoral Centro e o Interior NE.

Associada a esta margem frontal, uma linha convectiva de movimento lento afecta o Litoral Centro.

Uma area de vorticidade gerou-se nesta linha, em resposta ao forçamneto dinamico/actividade convectiva, e um vortice convectivo de mesoescala ( MCV) afectou a região norte, com a rede amadora de PWS a detectar um padrão de circulação e pressão consistente com o diagnostico dos modelos/Sat.

Uma nova area de vorticdade/Ciclogenese associada a esta area frontal permanece a SW, e deverá mover-se para NE, interagindo com o suporte dinamico fornecido por uma extensa ondulação em altura que se situa entre o UK e os Açores.







*Previsão*

- Nas proximas horas entra em vigor o meu nivel de risco Laranja para partes da região centro e sul, por precipitação excessiva, rajadas pontualmente severas e em menor grau, tornados.

- Espera-se a formação de varios segmentos convectivos lineares de movimento lento, dependendo da extensão e intensidade da actividade, poderá ser necesário um upgrade para nivel vermelho.

-Na região nordeste, o MCV deverá enfraquecer lentamente dado o arrefecimento nocturno e a possivel ingestão de ar frio pós frontal nos niveis baixos, no entanto há que continuar a monitorizar esta perturbação á medida que afecta o distrito de Bragança e entra pela Galiza.


----------



## stormy (9 Out 2014 às 00:40)

*Boas..

Previsão para 6f e update para 5f18h----6f00h

Para o periodo entre o fim da tarde de amanhã e o fim da tarde de 6f mantem-se uma situação favoravel á ocorrencia de tempo severo,em especial no sul, onde coloco um nivel de risco moderado.

Analise/Discussão*

A partir das 18h de amanhã, e até á tarde de 6f, uma margem frontal dinamica com varios nucleos de ciclogenese/vorticidade afecta o sul do território.

Uma extensa ondulação em altura associada a  um ciclone extratropical no Atlantico NE coloca-se entre os Açores e a Peninsula.

No bordo leste do cavado, forte fluxo troposferico e uma serie de pequenas short-waves/vort max acompanham uma pluma tropical que se retira lentamente para sul á frente de uma complexa area de fronto/ciclogense.

Esta area dinamica e complexa afecta o terço sul de PT continental, onde se espera um ambiente caracterizado por shear moderado e CAPE até 1000J/Kg proporcionado pela presença de crescentes gradientes termicos verticais entre o ar tropical á sfc e polar maritimo em altura.

*A presença de forçamento dinamico e de um ambiente termodinamico favoraveis deverão levar á genese de varios focos convectivos, que dado o shear essencialmente unidireccional, deverão tomar caracteristicas lineares ou multicelulares com risco evidente de precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas.

Proximo a linhas mais activas ou vortices de superficie, o aumento da convergencia deverá levar a perfis de shear mais rotacionais..dado o forte low level jet é provavel que na presença de areas com shear rotacional adequado surjam supercelulas com risco algum tornádico.

Um Upgrade para nivel vermelho poderá ser necessário caso haja melhoria dos parametros termodinamicos, mas para já apenas há confiança num nivel laranja.*


----------



## stormy (9 Out 2014 às 02:31)

*::::::::::::Analise de Mesoescala::::::::::::*

Segundo os ultimos frames do Sat é seguro dizer que se formou uma depressão a SW de Lisboa.

A depressão encontra-se embebida numa margem frontal e apresenta uma circulação fechada, com uma area de convecção a SW do nucleo associda a uma frente fria, e uma area frontal mais difusa, convectivo-estratifrorme , a NE do nucleo, compaitvel com uma frente quente.

A area frontal na qual está inserida prolonga-se até PT continental, onde uma frente fria quase estacionária está a servir de foco para a genese convectiva persistente.






Na imagem acima está tambem assinalada uma short wave ( tracejado castanho) e uma area de forçamento dinamico com criação de nuvens altas ( laranja).

Nas proximas horas, a interacção entre a recem-formada depressão e esta short-wave/area de forçamento em altura poderá resultar numa intensificação gradual da depressão, e numa melhoria das condições termodinamicas previstas para o dia de hoje em PT continental.

*Tendo em conta isto, a possibilidade de ocorrencia de tempo severo aumenta, e estou perto de colocar um nivel vermelho para algumas areas do Alentejo principalmente por precipitação excessiva ( >100mm24h).
De momento o unico factor que me tem levado a manter o nivel laranja tem a ver com a alguma inconsistencia nos modelos, que torna a situação algo incerta..*


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 02:42)

A level 1 was issued for southern Portugal and south-west Spain mainly for excessive rain.


Southern Portugal to southern France

A cold front remains quasi-stationary over Iberia and France/Germany. Rich low-level moisture is present along the boundary. Latest Lisbon sounding also indicates that lapse rates are steep enough for CAPE in the order of 500 J/kg. Frontogenetical forcing is expected to support further thunderstorms that will continue to move north-east along the frontal boundary. These storms may be capable of producing excessive rain. Well-organized storms are not ruled out, especially across southern France where more than 15 m/s 0-3 km bulk shear are available. Supercells may develop in the noon and afternoon hours. These storms may produce tornadoes given also rather strong low-level vertical wind shear. Additionally, a few hail or wind reports are not ruled out.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2014 às 08:16)

Em complemento ao que já aqui postaram, deixo esta imagem  satélite do que me parecem condições meteorológicas que *poderão* ser severas nas próximas horas na metade sul do continente.
Aquela linha de convecção encontra-se bem formada e em lento movimento.
A seguir com atenção.


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2014 às 08:19)

Hoje estaria especialmente atento a Monchique.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Out 2014 às 08:59)

Vince disse:


> Hoje estaria especialmente atento a Monchique.



Confirmo...para já, e neste início de manhã, a zona de Monchique estava sob nuvens negras e, aparentemente, sob intensa precipitação.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 09:21)

Esperemos que essa mancha bem carregada de chuva e trovoada se dirija para aqui !

EDIT: Entretanto o ECM carrega e bem para aqui ... prometendo 24 horas de chuva até amanhã de manhã, e depois uma tarde de Sábado e noite de muita chuva. Para a tarde de Segunda também indica muita chuva !


----------



## Fernando Costa (9 Out 2014 às 10:08)

Os principais modelos parece que estão a ficar de acordo. O GFS a ir atrás do ECM e a colocar precipitação no fim-de-semana, sobretudo Domingo e Segunda-feira dia 13. Tal como pensava. As previsões do IPMA de hoje é que coloca temperaturas mais baixas ainda para esses dias. 15ºC para o Porto no dia 13 já é frio, será?


----------



## sielwolf (9 Out 2014 às 13:38)

estou em Monchique desde as 8h30. tem chovido regularmente mas nada de especial.  pode ser que agora à tarde a coisa anime


----------



## Firefigther (9 Out 2014 às 14:06)

Segundo a AEMET a chuva continuará até dia 14 pelo menos.


----------



## stormy (9 Out 2014 às 14:54)

*:::::::::::Analise de mesoescala::::::::::::::::

:::::::::::UPDATE::::::::::::*








Segundo as imagens de Sat IV/Vis um nucleo de baixas pressões mantem-se em movimento lento para NE ao longo de uma margem frontal que cruza o terço sul de PT continental.

Uma short-wave interage com esta perturbação, proporcionando forçamento dinamico visivel pelo outflow/levantamento isentropico presentes no sector NE da area de ciclogenese....caso esta tendencia se mantenha, é provevel uma maior evolução e organização da região de baixas pressões.

As observações de superficie da rede amadora de PWS inicam que uma frente quente actualmente presente entre Sines e Elvas está lentamente a avançar para norte, a sul desta a observação de radar indica varias cloud streets com orientação S-N.
A tambem o fluxo á superficie começa a exibir um caracter ciclonico na região norte e centro.

Estas observações são suportadas pela recente saida do WRF2km, e indicam um reforço da advecção quente e  das condições termo-dinamicas na região abrangida pelo nivel laranja durante as proximas 15-24h.


*Previsão*

- Espera-se que continuem a surgir segmentos convectivos cada vez mais numerosos e organizados ao longo das proximas horas, associados á frente quente e ao sector quente.

- Com a aproximação da area de influencia da baixa pressão, convergencia acentuada e aumento da dinamica relacionada com os perfis de shear e a divergencia em altura deverão resultar na genese de varios nucleos convectivos...a presença de perfis mais rotacionais confere alguma confiança na ocorrencia de supercelulas com risco de tornados ou rajadas severas.

- *Com valores de precipitação que podem atingir ou superar os 100-150mm/24h, e um risco de rajadas/tornados mais defenido, um nivel vermelho é colocado para para a região sul.*


----------



## Fernando Costa (9 Out 2014 às 15:04)

Sim neste momento os modelos estão mais ou menos de acordo. Chuva um pouco por todo país até dia 14 pelo menos excepto Sábado que não deverá chover, mas sempre com muitas nuvens. Descida de temperatura, tanto a máxima como a mínima e que poderá ser um pouco acentuada nomeadamente dia 12 e 13.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 15:20)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Sim neste momento os modelos estão mais ou menos de acordo. Chuva um pouco por todo país até dia 14 pelo menos excepto Sábado que não deverá chover, mas sempre com muitas nuvens. Descida de temperatura, tanto a máxima como a mínima e que poderá ser um pouco acentuada nomeadamente dia 12 e 13.



Sábado não deverá chover, lamento mas estás completamente enganado .... Sábado é aquele que eu espero que seja o melhor dia sim ... mas em chuva, mas claro tudo pode ir parar á zona da Andaluzia !


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 15:25)

Stormy que exagero 

Se cair aqui 100 mm em 24 horas (aqui) eu pago-te um almoço quando vieres cá a abaixo ... eh eh !

A ultima vez que tive 100 mm em 24 horas foi em 13 Outubro de 1989 !


----------



## Microburst (9 Out 2014 às 15:34)

Desculpem a pergunta, mas de acordo com as mais recentes imagens de satélite o núcleo de baixas pressões não parece, isso sim, estar a deslocar-se para a zona compreendida entre Sines e Peniche? É que tenho a sensação que é desta que a Grande Lisboa está no centro do alvo, mas passo a palavra aos especialistas.


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Out 2014 às 15:42)

Está muito interessante...
http://sat24.com/?ir=true&ra=true&region=sp
também me dá a sensação de  que vem um pouco mais a norte do que inicialmente previsto.


----------



## Fernando Costa (9 Out 2014 às 16:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Sábado não deverá chover, lamento mas estás completamente enganado .... Sábado é aquele que eu espero que seja o melhor dia sim ... mas em chuva, mas claro tudo pode ir parar á zona da Andaluzia !



Estou completamente enganado como assim? Só se os modelos estão enganados. Não é o que os modelos dizem neste momento. O que os modelos mostram para Sábado e por conseguinte as previsões do IPMA é céu muito nublado para o norte e centro e chuva sim para a tua região para o Sul. Mas o país não é só o sul. Depois para Domingo e Segunda-feira ainda está um tanto incerto, mas as previsões apontam para o regresso da chuva, mas penso eu sem grande significado e mais para o norte e cento e descida de temperaturas. Penso que é isto que neste momento mostra e que vem de encontro aquilo que eu venho a dizer a muito em que esperava que a instabilidade se estende-se para além do fim-de-semana. Depois disto penso que teremos um período de tempo estável, mas ainda falta muito tempo. Nada como ir acompanhado os modelos


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2014 às 16:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Stormy que exagero
> 
> Se cair aqui 100 mm em 24 horas (aqui) eu pago-te um almoço quando vieres cá a abaixo ... eh eh !
> 
> A ultima vez que tive 100 mm em 24 horas foi em 13 Outubro de 1989 !



Com apostas não se brinca! Com um pouco de azar ainda pagas mesmo o jantar! 

Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2014 às 16:33)

c.bernardino disse:


> também me dá a sensação de  que vem um pouco mais a norte do que inicialmente previsto.



Seria um pouco surpreendente.
Embora com bastantes diferenças nos pormenores existe consenso nos modelos para Alentejo e Algarve.
Por exemplo últimas saídas de dois mesoescala das 00z


*WRF 12z hoje-12z amanhã  (acumulação horária)*






http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/wrf/peninsula-iberica


*AROME  12z hoje-12z amanhã  (acumulação 3h)
*




*http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/index.jsp#*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2014 às 12:01)

O GFS tem vindo a modelar uma grande ventania para Domingo, situação para acompanhar.

Vento médio:


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2014 às 12:16)

Boas..

Para Amanhã poderemos ter um outbreak significativo de tempo severo na região sul, um aviso de risco ALTO é colocado por esse motivo.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma potente ondulação aprofunda-se e intensifica-se á medida que se aproxima de Oeste e se torna estacionária ao longo do Litoral N/C.
Associada a esta perturbação, uma massa de ar polar de niveis altos ( T500<-20ºC) aproxima-se e afecta PT continental.

Um forte mid/upper jet estará presente a leste e a sul de um vortice frio de niveis altos que deverá consolidar-se durante o periodo.
Neste jet, algumas short-waves e um contexto geral de divergencia deverão induzir forte forçamento dinamico.

Á superficie uma ciclogenese associada a uma pluma de ar subtropical deverá estar em curso, apoiada pelas (muito) boas condições dinamicas/termodinamicas.
Ao se aproximar de PT continental, esta area de ciclogenese vai interagir com a velha margem frontal que nostem afectado nestes ultimos dias.

Os modelos mostram com cada vez maior certeza que a interacção da  margem frontal  antiga com a nova perturbação ciclonica deverá ser plena, resultando no retrocesso do ar quente tropical de volta para norte, e consequente formação de uma frente quente muito activa...dados os fortes processos baroclinicos, é provavel que a depressão entre num ciclo de intensificação mais rápida, cavando até 995-1000Hpa ao largo do litoral centro.

A frente quente deverá entrar pelo sul afectando o terço sul do território, e o sector quente será caracterizado por varias linhas de convergencia e por uma intensa advecção quente com um lowlevel jet bem marcado aos 925hpa...a advecção diferencial causada pela entrada de ar frio/seco em altura sobre ar quente á superficie deverá resultar em valores de CAPE entre 500-1500J/Kg apoiado por fortes gradientes verticais de densidade.

Com a presença de forçamento dinamico intenso e instabilidade moderada a forte, varios focos convectivos deverão activar-se rapida/explosivamente.

Com a aproximação e sobreposição do jet de niveis altos sobre a região sul, shear moderado a forte deverá surgir (0-6km shear ~ 15-30m/s; 1-8km shear~30-45kts)...este shear terá forte compotente rotacional principalmente junto á frente quente...

*Neste ambiente espera-se que os focos convectivos se organizem rapidamente em sistemas lineares multicelulares ou mesmo um SCM linear, e não se podem excluir supercelulas.
Todos os modos de tempo severo poderão ocorrer, em especial no litoral sul, onde as condições termodinamicas parecem especialmente interessantes...não se pode excluir um tornado significativo.

Durante a noite e até meio do dia de Domingo, uma região de frontogenese fria deverá evoluir, á medida que ar frio pós frontal é ingerido na circulação ciclonica....varias bandas convectivas deverão evoluir ao longo de linhas de convergencia/frontogenese, entrando pela região centro e sul...estas deverão orientar-se perpendicularmente ao fluxo de superficie, e  dada a manutenção de condições termodinamicas bastante condutivas, é provavel que surjam segmentos em arco capazes de gerar rajadas severas e granizo.

A confiança na ocorrencia de tempo severo é alta, e portanto coloco um nivel vermelho em especial para o extremo sul.





*


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2014 às 12:27)

Humm ... Alerta Vermelho não me parece, já este ultimo falhou tremendamente, e não me parece que haja condições assim tão excepcionais para a ocorrência de precipitação muito forte, nenhum modelo dá mais do que uns 30 mm !
Eu colocaria um Alerta Laranja pois espero precipitação entre 20 a 30 mm em cerca de 2 horas !


----------



## Fernando Costa (10 Out 2014 às 13:18)

Previsão para domingo, 12.outubro.2014

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul,
tornando-se gradualmente moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
e sendo temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral a sul do Cabo
Mondego a partir do meio da manhã.
Nas terras altas das regiões Centro e Sul, o vento soprará forte
(35 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando gradualmente para noroeste a
partir do final da tarde e enfraquecendo.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior.

Previsão para 2ª feira, 13.outubro.2014

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, tornando-se por vezes fortes nas
regiões Norte e Centro a partir do início da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, sendo
temporariamente moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (35 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste
a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima no litoral Norte e Centro.

Lá está as previsões do IPMA a apontar para o regresso da chuva no Domingo e que poderá ser por vezes forte na Segunda-feira para as regiões norte e centro.


----------



## AMFC (10 Out 2014 às 13:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Humm ... Alerta Vermelho não me parece, já este ultimo falhou tremendamente, e não me parece que haja condições assim tão excepcionais para a ocorrência de precipitação muito forte, nenhum modelo dá mais do que uns 30 mm !
> Eu colocaria um Alerta Laranja pois espero precipitação entre 20 a 30 mm em cerca de 2 horas !



Aurélio ontem por exemplo Sagres teve um acumulado de cerca de 90 mm, portanto há sempre a hipótese de em alguns locais se atingir valores mais extremos, muito embora no geral não passe da mediania.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2014 às 13:32)

Lá está o IPMA a indicar o regresso da chuva já amanhã ...



> Previsão para sábado, 11.outubro.2014
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...


----------



## Zé Carapau (10 Out 2014 às 15:04)

Acho que existe demasiado sensacionalismo em algumas das previsões aqui colocadas, não pretendo criticar ninguém, mas na minha opinião, as excessivas previsões de alerta vermelho que se colocam que se vêem a verificar que foram algo excessivas, vulgarizam e descredibilizam determinadas pessoas. Lembram-se da história do Pedro e do lobo??


----------



## Fernando Costa (10 Out 2014 às 15:22)

Sim Aurélio tens toda a razão pronto. Regresso da chuva já amanhã para a tua região. O resto do país vai ver nuvens a passar excepto um ou outro aguaceiro geralmente fraco. Domingo e Segunda-feira espera-se chuva mais generalizada de norte a Sul.


----------



## Firefigther (10 Out 2014 às 16:46)

Boa tarde a todos. Embora ficando off topic o que desde já peço desculpa, quero só fazer apenas uma referencia. Muito se fala de AVISOS e ALERTAS e mesmo na Comunicação Social se mistura tudo. Mas para que se perceba e não haja confusões deixo aqui uma certeza. AVISOS são METEOROLÓGICOS e ALERTAS são da ANPC ( Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil)  . Abraço.


----------



## MicaMito (10 Out 2014 às 19:25)

Ho não já vai começar os vendavais? ou ainda há ipotese de os modelos mudarem?


----------



## boneli (10 Out 2014 às 20:10)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Acho que existe demasiado sensacionalismo em algumas das previsões aqui colocadas, não pretendo criticar ninguém, mas na minha opinião, as excessivas previsões de alerta vermelho que se colocam que se vêem a verificar que foram algo excessivas, vulgarizam e descredibilizam determinadas pessoas. Lembram-se da história do Pedro e do lobo??




Segundo sei isto é fórum...desde que se fundamente minimamente uma previsão os foristas podem colocar a sua previsão. Ninguém é pago para....já enjoa este tipo de criticas a quem tenta contribuir neste fórum!!


----------



## PedroMAR (10 Out 2014 às 20:38)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Acho que existe demasiado sensacionalismo em algumas das previsões aqui colocadas, não pretendo criticar ninguém, mas na minha opinião, as excessivas previsões de alerta vermelho que se colocam que se vêem a verificar que foram algo excessivas, vulgarizam e descredibilizam determinadas pessoas. Lembram-se da história do Pedro e do lobo??



Não se trata de sensacionalismo. O stormy já explicou por várias vezes as suas previsões e até já alterou as cores dos SEUS avisos. Estas previsões são feitas por uma pessoa que não é profissional da área, mas sim um amante da meteorologia. Tal como todos os membros.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2014 às 20:44)

Bom olhando aos modelos que é o que interessa (ainda não percebi qual o critério de mover mensagens, estão N mensagens off-topic aqui).

Bom no dia de amanhã, teremos um aumento de nebulosidade de sul para norte que será uma passagem rápida ( 2h ou 3h) com precipitação acompanhada de trovoadas. Os valores previstos estarão na ordem dos 20 a 30 mm no especial incidência no Sul e interior centro. Após a passagem preve-se boas abertas.
O dia de Domingo será marcado por aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no norte e centro e acompanhado temporariamente por vento forte, aguaceiros por vezes fortes na zona litoral entre Cabo Mondego e Sines e trovoadas. Basicamente todo o litoral oeste será uma situação de aguaceiros e trovoadas, o que não implica que não ocorra noutras regiões.
Na Segunda e Terça teremos periodos de chuva temporariamente fortes desenvolvendo-se de norte para sul. De acordo com as informações do dia de hoje, o sul será claramente mais poupado em especial no Algarve.

Depois desses dias iremos assistir a uma melhoria gradual do estado do tempo prevendendo-se somente precipitação na região Norte, em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral. A região sul deverá vir a assistir a vários dias pelo menos de sol e calor !

EDIT: Parece que o ECM nesta run coloca a depressão de Segunda para Terça entrando mais a sul conforme os modelos indicavam ontem. Assim sendo a precipitação mais forte nesses dias seria entrando entre o Cabo Mondego e Sines mas no dia de hoje a situação ficou muito menos definida do que ontem.

Relativamente a amanhã se fosse eu colocaria um aviso laranja para amanhã, e nunca um aviso vermelho durante 24 horas para aqui porque já se percebeu, que Sabado e Domingo serão distintas, no tempo e no espaço !


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Out 2014 às 21:29)

Olhando para os modelos de previsão, principalmente para os dois principais modelos (GFS e ECMWF) parece-me que o dia de amanhã será muito idêntico ao de hoje, instabilidade no litoral sul, sobretudo na região a Este de Faro, com possibilidade de precipitação por vezes forte associada a trovoada...mesmo assim parece-me que o centro de maior instabilidade passará mais a sul...
A previsão do stormy faz sentido e quem segue mesmo que periodicamente este tipo de eventos, sabe que são extremamente imprevisíveis e explosivos quando se revelam...


----------



## jotackosta (10 Out 2014 às 21:56)

PedroMAR disse:


> Não se trata de sensacionalismo. O stormy já explicou por várias vezes as suas previsões e até já alterou as cores dos SEUS avisos. Estas previsões são feitas por uma pessoa que não é profissional da área, mas sim um amante da meteorologia. Tal como todos os membros.



Não há volta a dar. Fala-se de sensacionalismo como se alguém estivesse aqui a vender ou a ganhar dinheiro com alguma coisa. Semana após semana, nem explicando mil e uma vezes. Satura! O Stormy registou-se neste fórum tinha, salvo erro, 15 anos, e tenta explicar de tempos a tempos apresentando sempre argumentos válidos nas suas previsões, mesmo que não se concretizem. Não é este o tipo de comentários que merece. Quem achar que não está tão bem faça como o Aurélio fez há pouco, apresente as suas previsões, os seus "porquês". Torna-se desgostoso assim.


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2014 às 22:13)

os modelos não estão muito confiantes mas a tarde de amanhã promete.


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2014 às 22:30)

A forma como o stormy apresenta previsões é errada sim, já o referi algumas vezes, sobretudo porque eu sei que ele não faz verificação das suas previsões o que só por si não lhe permite quantificar uma probabilidade de acerto do método que usa, e sem isso trata-se apenas duma brincadeira. As análises são muitas vezes excelentes, já o elogiei muita vez, mas quando entra nos coloridos riscos que não consegue quantificar está um pouco a brincar com coisas sérias. Por favor não comparem com Estofex, que eles tentam fazer as coisas como devem ser feitas, e isso dá muito muito trabalho. Consultem as páginas deles onde falam de métodos, probabilidades, verificações, etc,etc. 

Mas terminemos este assunto por aqui, quem quiser que acompanhe o stormy, quem não quiser que ignore.

Prometo que para a semana escrevo um longo post sobre esse assunto, abordando o porquê da necessidade de verificações em quem se atreve a fazer previsões tipo a do stormy, falarei de métodos que se usam quando se quer fazer isso a sério no que toca a meteorologia de mesoescala de fenómenos convectivos e muito imprevisíveis, e também abordarei  o grande dilema dos avisos com probabilidades baixas nestas circunstâncias, que é matéria de profunda discussão cientifica e é muito mais complexo do que a maioria das pessoas pensará. O Zé Carapau falou do Pedro e do Lobo,  se calhar poucos perceberam, mas tem muito a ver com isso.

Como referi, fiquemos por aqui quanto a esta discussão. Nesse tópico/post que escreverei então poderemos debater toda esta problemática.


----------



## Zapiao (10 Out 2014 às 22:54)

Agreste disse:


> os modelos não estão muito confiantes mas a tarde de amanhã promete.


Só se for aí porque aqui se chover é só há noite, outra questao, ja viram para Coimbra a precipitaçao na 2ª feira? 23 mm entre as 18h e 21h ?


----------



## Fernando Costa (10 Out 2014 às 23:15)

Zapiao disse:


> Só se for aí porque aqui se chover é só há noite, outra questao, ja viram para Coimbra a precipitaçao na 2ª feira? 23 mm entre as 18h e 21h ?



Sim é de esperar muita chuva durante todo o dia de Segunda-feira, mas será mais intensa a partir da tarde e para as regiões norte e centro. Penso que já é certo que chova, agora resta saber as quantidades somente mais em cima do evento


----------



## JAlves (10 Out 2014 às 23:39)

Falando em Estofex...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2014 às 23:53)

Basicamente o Estofex faz o que o GFS das 18h fez ... atirou a melhor parte para a Andaluzia, com a sorte que temos com os eventos severos não me admirava, mas acredito que pelo  menos a parte do Sotavento verá alguma coisa mais interessante.
Esperemos pela saida das 00h ... 

Boa noite


----------



## Zapiao (11 Out 2014 às 00:04)

Grande reduçao nesta run, passou de 23 mm para menos de 4 na 2ª feira  e mete chuva a semana toda.


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2014 às 00:07)

Zapiao disse:


> Só se for aí porque aqui se chover é só há noite, outra questao, ja viram para Coimbra a precipitaçao na 2ª feira? 23 mm entre as 18h e 21h ?


Sim, faltou escrever que eram hipóteses para o sotavento do Algarve.


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2014 às 00:11)

o meu grão de areia: prefiro ser sempre avisado, mesmo que depois acabe por não se verificar do que não ter ninguém a observar. Os gabinetes de protecção civil ainda estão longe da necessidade.


----------



## JCARL (11 Out 2014 às 01:16)

Agreste disse:


> o meu grão de areia: prefiro ser sempre avisado, mesmo que depois acabe por não se verificar do que não ter ninguém a observar. Os gabinetes de protecção civil ainda estão longe da necessidade.


 
È verdade.
Se calhar o ANPC e o IPMA viram as previsões do Storm para lançarem os avisos actuais e com a TSF divulgar estes avisos à população.
Espera-se que eles todos não tenham razão, e que só seja precipitação normal para a época.


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2014 às 09:34)

Parece que o cenário se antecipou algumas horas a julgar pela mancha nebulosa que se vê a sudoeste do Algarve.


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2014 às 09:44)

Muita precipitação prevista até a próximo sábado no meteograma GFS das 0 z 

Porto/Santo Ildefonso *174.2 mm*:


----------



## Thomar (11 Out 2014 às 09:46)

Agreste disse:


> Parece que o cenário se antecipou algumas horas a julgar pela mancha nebulosa que se vê a sudoeste do Algarve.


Olhando para as ultimas imagens de radar e de satélite do IPMA, toda a região litoral Sul (de Setúbal até Faro) será atingida por chuvas fortes.
No site do IPMA já se registam algumas descargas eléctricas no mar a SW.


----------



## MicaMito (11 Out 2014 às 09:57)

Será mesmo que o Stormy tenha exagerado nas suas previsões?


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2014 às 09:58)

Errado, toda essa nebulosidade que se vê em direcção á zona de Setubal é nuvens altas "palha". A verdadeira nebulosidade está cerca de 100 km a Sudoeste do Algarve com tendencia de deslocamento para Nordeste !


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2014 às 10:02)

vamos ver como chegará a terra. Há ali várias trovoadas.


----------



## Thomar (11 Out 2014 às 10:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Errado, toda essa nebulosidade que se vê em direcção á zona de Setubal é nuvens altas "palha". A verdadeira nebulosidade está cerca de 100 km a Sudoeste do Algarve com tendencia de deslocamento para Nordeste !



Discordo parcialmente. Se é verdade que a nebulosidade alta ocupa uma área maior, olhando novamente para as imagens de radar do IPMA (última imagem disponível é a das 8H50m UTC), aquela mancha nebulosa está a esticar-se e irá atingir primeiro o algarve e o baixo alentejo, mas parece haver condições para chegar pelo menos ao sul do distrito de Setúbal. Resta ir acompanhando a situação para ver o que acontece.


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2014 às 10:57)

Na minha opinião essa massa nebulosa tem bastante actividade quer de chuvas quer de trovoadas, mas esta mesma actividade está ainda  muitos km a SSW, dá a entender que o " grosso" poderá passar  a sul do Algarve rumo à Andaluzia, ou no máximo atingindo a zona mais a leste de Vila Real de Santo António, o satélite "engana", há ali muita expansão de nuvens altas, o "nucleo" da perturbação onde são geradas novas células parece algo estático e de movimento lento, vamos ver como evolui e onde entra..


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2014 às 11:08)

A última run do GFS  sugere que a massa nebulosa e a zona mais activa entra pela Andaluzia, Huleva, Sevilha, mas basta uma pequena diferença de km para entrar mais a Oeste.


----------



## Fernando Costa (11 Out 2014 às 11:40)

Tenho uma dúvida e gostava que o pessoal mais à vontade na matéria me pudesse esclarecer. Não sei se este é o tópico correto, mas cá vai à mesma. Como sabem o dia de amanhã e Segunda-feira será de muita instabilidade (chuva) um pouco por tudo o país, sobretudo as regiões norte e centro onde a chuva poderá ser por vezes forte. A minha pergunta é esta instabilidade toda deve-se à aproximação de uma depressão, que tipo de depressão se trata? É uma cut-off ou é uma mera depressão? Nunca percebi muito bem isso. De qualquer maneira os modelos estão optimistas muita chuva para dia 13.


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2014 às 11:48)

Boas..

Paraa 2a metade do dia de amanhã teremos uma situação de novo favoravel á ocorrencia de convecção severa, em especial no litoral norte, centro e partes do interior centro e sul.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura um cavado bastante poderoso, com T500<-20ºC, atravessa o território, o fluxo em altura deverá manter-se moderado do quadrante W ou mesmo NW mesmo a sul de uma area principal de vorticidade que entra pelo Golfo de Biscaya.

Á superficie um recem-formado ciclone de 995hpa avança pelo litoral norte e centro, e entra pelo NW Peninsular.
Associado a este, uma area de retorno de humidade está presente em volta do nucleo de circulação ( Back bent occlusion), acompanhada por um forte low level jet.

O aquecimento diurno em conjunto com o retorno de humidade deverão levar á formação de até 500-1000J/Kg de CAPE.

Espera-se que o forçamento dinamico associado a linhas de convergencia pós frontais e á back bent occlusion disparem varios segmentos lineares que beneficiarão de shear fraco a moderado, com potencialização local dos perfis rotacionais pela proximidade ao nucleo de circulação.

Assim sendo deveremos ter alguma organização convectiva, os fortes gradientes verticais deverão colocar um risco de micro/downbursts e granizo.
Proximo á região de entrada da oclusão, os perfis de fluxo com um forte LLJ deverão criar  condições para supercelulas e *há um risco de precipitação excessiva, granizo, rajadas severas e tornado/tromba.*


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Out 2014 às 14:28)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Tenho uma dúvida e gostava que o pessoal mais à vontade na matéria me pudesse esclarecer. Não sei se este é o tópico correto, mas cá vai à mesma. Como sabem o dia de amanhã e Segunda-feira será de muita instabilidade (chuva) um pouco por tudo o país, sobretudo as regiões norte e centro onde a chuva poderá ser por vezes forte. A minha pergunta é esta instabilidade toda deve-se à aproximação de uma depressão, que tipo de depressão se trata? É uma cut-off ou é uma mera depressão? Nunca percebi muito bem isso. De qualquer maneira os modelos estão optimistas muita chuva para dia 13.



Para dia 13, segundo feira será mesmo uma bolsa de ar isolado instável a afectar-nos, será por isso uma cut-off. Embora a possibilidade da ocorrência de fenómenos convectivos exista, não me parece ser uma possibilidade muito forte, será de esperar bons acumulados um pouco por todo o país e vento moderado.
Depois a partir de dia 15 será uma depressão localizada a oeste das Ilhas Britânicas a provocar uns bons dia de precipitação até ao próximo fim de semana...


----------



## tiaguh7 (11 Out 2014 às 18:14)

Acho que poucas vezes vi os modelos tão inconstantes de umas saídas para as outras...


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Out 2014 às 18:17)

Nesta altura do ano é pão nosso do dia devido à transição sazonal.


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2014 às 18:37)

esta saida no que toca a precipitação e vento para segunda


----------



## boneli (11 Out 2014 às 19:27)

Todas a vezes que vou ver os modelos, as coisas mudam! Parece que certo é o regresso da chuva, dá-me a sensação que durante a semana vamos ter dias bem chuvosos. Mas tudo tão incerto.


----------



## Fernando Costa (11 Out 2014 às 20:23)

Parece que iremos ter um 13 de Outubro à moda antiga com muita chuva no norte e centro. Aliás será uma semana de verdadeiro outono


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2014 às 21:08)

Previsao do windguru para os proximos dias, se for mesmo verdade parece mesmo um outono, com chuva em força.
Para segunda as 17 horas, 27,5 mm, nunca vi um valor tao elevada na minha zona.
Mas tudo ainda mudar em 2 dias.
http://tinypic.com/r/343onth/8


----------



## rubenpires93 (11 Out 2014 às 21:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Previsao do windguru para os proximos dias, se for mesmo verdade parece mesmo um outono, com chuva em força.
> Para segunda as 17 horas, 27,5 mm, nunca vi um valor tao elevada na minha zona.
> Mas tudo ainda mudar em 2 dias.
> http://tinypic.com/r/343onth/8








P.S. Pedro1993 aquando da colocação de imagens no forum utiliza sempre o link da imagem dentro. Ex: [/IMG]LINKIMAGEM[/IMG] 
Tens essa opção no editor de mensagem e o link com este codigo php diretamente no TyniPic, entre outros, após o uploud.
Para que esta fique visível a cada post


----------



## MicaMito (11 Out 2014 às 21:54)

estão valores de precipitação no winguru um bocado tolos não acham?


----------



## ruka (11 Out 2014 às 23:38)

GFS18z a meter muita chuva mesmo...


----------



## João Pedro (11 Out 2014 às 23:41)

329 mm?  Se isso se vier a confirmar vai ser bonito vai...


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2014 às 00:20)

Durante o dia, no clube de vela comentávamos as previsões de vento para o dia seguinte.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2014 às 09:14)

João Pedro disse:


> 329 mm?  Se isso se vier a confirmar vai ser bonito vai...



É pouco provável que dê tanta água, mas o acumulado ao longo mês talvez até fique em tais valores, entretanto as novas saídas cortaram um bocado na precipitação e colocaram-na mais a norte. O distrito de Viana do Castelo é o local com mais precipitação.


----------



## Névoa (12 Out 2014 às 09:45)

Tem-se vindo a modelar, já desde algum tempo, um cenário de calor intenso em pelo menos alguns dias a partir do dia 18 (o cenário já foi adiado algumas vezes, mas é bastante constante). Nesta saída o ecmwf, via ipma, está a colocar uma máxima de 28C para o dia 18 e de 29C no dia 19 para o Porto.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2014 às 09:55)

Névoa disse:


> Tem-se vindo a modelar, já desde algum tempo, um cenário de calor intenso em pelo menos alguns dias a partir do dia 18 (o cenário já foi adiado algumas vezes, mas é bastante constante). Nesta saída o ecmwf, via ipma, está a colocar uma máxima de 28C para o dia 18 e de 29C no dia 19 para o Porto.



Sim já a partir de terça feira as temperaturas irão começar a subir, e quem sabe no próximo fim de semana não tenhamos até um fim de semana parecido a alguns dias de verão, não seria a primeira vez a acontecer em Outubro. Mas até lá muito água ainda deverá cair com temperaturas tropicais.


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2014 às 10:12)

Bom dia,

amanhã deverá ser um dia com bastante precipitação segundo o GFS:






Após esta frente de amanhã a tendência é para se estabelecer uma corrente de SW muito húmida e que beneficiará mais as regiões do N/NW  com acumulados que podem ser significativos






Poderá ser do género frente "estacionária" com progressão de SW/NE e quando assim é os acumulados são importantes no NW  

Ainda falta bastante tempo e por isso alguns ajustes irão naturalmente ser feitos.


----------



## stormy (12 Out 2014 às 11:33)

Boas..

Para amanhã deveremos ter condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção severa associada principalmente a   uma frente oclusa muito activa.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma forte perturbação desprende-se do jet polar e avança para SE cruzando PT continental.
A leste e a sul desta, um forte jet de niveis altos está presente, assim como um excepcional lobo de forçamento dinamico.

Á superficie uma ciclogenese deverá acompanhar a perturbação em altura, e uma lingua de ar subtropical é movida para norte criando uma area de oclusão quente.

Os modelos, nomeadamente os mesoecalares, projectam um forte fluxo de SSE á superficie ao longo da estreita faixa de oclusão, com entrada de ar com dewpoint entre 16 e 19ºC, dada a presença de ar polar em altura com até -22ºC aos 500hpa e uma notória descida dos geopotenciais, instabilidade moderada deverá surgir, com até 1000J/Kg de CAPE.
Entre os 950 e os 800hpa há um reforço da advecção de theta-e ao longo de um poderoso low level jet do quadrante SW, que deverá alimentar uma camada bastante espessa de ar instavel utilizavel para os processos convectivos.


O shear previsto é forte e de acentuado caracter rotacional, com 0-6km shear até 25-30m/s..

Neste ambiente espera-se a evolução de convecção intensa forçada por fortes mecanismos de convergencia á superficie e divergencia em altura, osperfis de shear forte e de caracter marcadamente rotacional deverá criar *condições para modos convectivos predominantemente multi e supercelulares, qualquer célula que surja neste ambiente será capaz de gerar precipitação excessiva, granizo, rajadas severas e até um tornado.*

Após a passagem da frente algumas células pós frontais deverão surgir, com condições termodinamicas algo  menos favoraveis...ainda assim não se exclui alguma célula capaz de gerar precipitação excessiva ou granizo.


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2014 às 11:46)

Vamos ver como evolui amanhã aquela mancha de precipitação mais intensa a Oeste do litoral Norte, a frente deverá ser relativamente democrática:


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 14:05)

Parece que vai ser 1 semana bem molhada.


----------



## Zapiao (12 Out 2014 às 15:02)

Dis 16 os nossos amigos modelos estão a prever uma valente carga de agua aqui em Coimbra.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2014 às 17:47)

Vai ser uma semana muito chuvosa sim mas no Norte e Centro a sul de Lisboa pouco ou nada deve chover, tirando obviamente a tarde e noite de Segunda feira onde vai chover muito...


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2014 às 18:04)

esta saida do gfs para amanhã para o litoral centro e´ de rir às gargalhadas  mais um pouco metia 0mm para amanhã


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2014 às 19:13)

Neste momento é um erro alguém se iludir com as saídas de alguns modelos. Tenho seguido o GFS e aquilo anda num constante tira e põe no que toca à precipitação, e valores na casa das centenas, falando aqui do Minho e Douro Litoral.

É certo que teremos chuva em quase todos os dias da próxima semana, agora quais os valores e onde cairá é para já uma incógnita, embora comece a dar uma pequena ideia de que o melhor será do Tejo para cima, exceptuando a situação de amanhã.


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2014 às 19:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Neste momento é um erro alguém se iludir com as saídas de alguns modelos. Tenho seguido o GFS e aquilo anda num constante tira e põe no que toca à precipitação, e valores na casa das centenas, falando aqui do Minho e Douro Litoral.
> 
> É certo que teremos chuva em quase todos os dias da próxima semana, agora quais os valores e onde cairá é para já uma incógnita, embora comece a dar uma pequena ideia de que o melhor será do Tejo para cima, exceptuando a situação de amanhã.



E mesmo para amanhã o GFS dá a entender que o melhor será do Tejo para cima, em especial no NW, com acumulados de 30 ou mais mm em 3 horas, pelo menos segundo esta última run:












Já no começo da noite poderá chover de forma significativa no baixo Alentejo e no Algarve:






Durante a próxima semana poderão ocorrer acumulados bastante significativos em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral, normalmente e com a sinóptica prevista é o que costuma suceder, acumulados generosos mais pela persistência das precipitações do que propriamente pela intensidade, embora possam  ocorrer períodos de chuvas por vezes fortes. 

Um exemplo do que pode suceder:


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2014 às 20:12)

Pois e eu vejo o Verão de S. Martinho a chegar, com o seu voo previsto para a próxima Sexta Feira de acordo com os modelos, claro que aqui ao sul chegará logo na Quarta Feira, isto de acordo com a maior parte dos modelos ....
GFS e GEM é que ainda não seguem (mas vão seguir) esta tendência.

Veremos é se não será bem grande esse Verão


----------



## camrov8 (12 Out 2014 às 20:20)

tem calma ainda falta um mês para o são Martinho


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2014 às 21:09)

há um pulso tropical em curso com 2 sistemas, o atlântico está bastante movimentado, não vejo o indice NAO assim tão positivo.


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2014 às 21:30)

e se formos verificar a previsão de médio prazo 13-10 a 9-11 não vemos anomalias significativas. Dá a ideia que os sistemas frontais se vão suceder uns aos outros, mais fracos ou mais moderados, afectando mais o norte e centro do que o sul. A única anomalia que existe é na primeira semana com o ciclone extratropical no noroeste do atlântico.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2014 às 21:42)

Bom o tempo o dirá, mas os sinais dos modelos sazonais apontam claramente para um padrão de circulação zonal a latitudes mais elevadas, portanto de NAO +, algo que já o afirmavam antes e agora estas saidas já deste mês apontam no mesmo sentido e portanto não favorece em nada o sul. Mas isso já é conversa para outro tópico.
Em relação aos modelos é como adiantei, a maior parte dos modelos mostra a dorsal a subir por aqui e consequentemente as temperaturas também.


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2014 às 21:59)

esse anticiclone que se forma é a resposta à profunda depressão que vai varrer o atlântico norte. Será efémero. Durará uns 3-4 dias.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Out 2014 às 09:18)

Bom Dia
Acho que o IPMA devia lançar um aviso laranja devido à quantidade de precipitação que pode cair em 3h.
Segundo as ultimas runs do GFS e Aladin pode chegar aos 20mm aqui na minha zona entre as 15h e as 18h.
Vamos esperar para ver.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2014 às 09:30)

O AROME até dá valores mais elevados, em todas as suas cartas desde as 15UTC até ao final do dia de hoje, estendendo-se por todo o território continental.

Destaco esta (pela precipitação prevista no litoral Norte e na região Centro):


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2014 às 10:14)

Estive agora a analisar as imagens de satélite do SAT24 e posso adiantar que aquilo que neste momento temos é somente um grande manto de nuvens altas que nada darão a não ser algum chuvisco. A frente está na parte de trás deste manto de nuvens altas, com convecção associada, e apenas está mais proxima do litoral norte e parte do Centro neste momento, mas ainda a uns bom 200 km da costa.

Portanto antes do almoço não haverá nada para ninguém ...

Tal como o IPMA indica a chuva e as trovoadas deverão surgir na parte da tarde, embora alguma da precipitação tenha sido retirada espera-se cerca de 30 mm de precipitação.


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2014 às 10:28)

A zona mais activa sim ainda vem atrás algo longe, mas nem por isso a parte anterior é pacata. Tem muita água para largar, mesmo sem convecção muito profunda. Como aliás neste momento já está a fazer aqui por Lisboa a esta hora.
Poderá sem dúvida ser um dia algo problemático em algumas zonas, em particular com a muita água já caída ontem, e ainda por cima em dia de semana, e com perspectiva de poder ocorrer o pico ao fim da tarde.

Ainda assim, tanto pelas últimas saídas como pelo radar, e por comparação com o que os modelos mostravam há uns 2 dias, parece o pico da frente ter realmente adiantado, e talvez zonas complicadas como Lisboa acabem por ser poupadas da hora de ponta. Esperemos que sim, que passe mais rápido.


----------



## trepkos (13 Out 2014 às 10:49)

Brunomc disse:


> Bom Dia
> Acho que o IPMA devia lançar um aviso laranja devido à quantidade de precipitação que pode cair em 3h.
> Segundo as ultimas runs do GFS e Aladin pode chegar aos 20mm aqui na minha zona entre as 15h e as 18h.
> Vamos esperar para ver.


É desta que a ribeira enche


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2014 às 11:10)

Já agora, e segundo o Estofex:


_*A level 1 was issued for W Iberia mainly for excessive precipitation.
*
A sharp short-wave will drop towards Iberia during the forecast period, located at the left exit region of 70 m/s jet-streak. In the warm sector of the associated frontal system, models simulate marginal latent instability, linked to the tongue of moister airmass. Significant forcing from the trough, along with the coastal and orographic uplift will provide for a likely heavy precipitation event over a large area. Convection may well contribute to the resultant rain sums, especially close to the coastline with possibility of training event. Lvl 1 is thus warranted for excessive precipitation. A band of heavy precip will translate SE-wards during the day._


----------



## Lightning (13 Out 2014 às 11:14)

Esta saída do GFS carregou e bem na precipitação para a tarde de hoje


----------



## Brunomc (13 Out 2014 às 11:22)

Finalmente o IPMA lançou o aviso laranja, estava a ver que não


----------



## stormy (13 Out 2014 às 11:26)

Os modelos de mesoescala e agora o GFS indicam que no meio da oclusão vai-se formar uma pequena area de vorticidade estimulada pelos fortes processos dinamicos, esse vortice vai entrar por Lisboa e mover-se para ESE ao longo do Alentejo.

É uma situação a seguir com muita atenção já que pode ocorrer convecção organizada e severa ou mesmo muito severa associada a esta perturbação.

No entanto, a minha analise leva-me a manter o nivel laranja já que não se verificam os criterios de " tempo severo concentrado e persistente" que levariam a um nivel vermelho....


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 11:33)

A previsão do IPMA:

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados
de trovoada a partir do início da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, rodando
para o quadrante sul a partir do meio da manhã, soprando
temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) com rajadas da ordem
de 70 km/h no litoral durante a tarde, e tornando-se
forte (35 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 80 km/h a partir do
início da tarde nas terras altas, enfraquecendo para o final do dia.
Pequena descida de temperatura, em especial da máxima na região
Norte e no litoral a norte do cabo Mondego.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros em geral fracos e pouco frequentes,
aumentando de intensidade e frequência a partir do meio da manhã, e
tornando-se por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada a partir
da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se do quadrante sul a partir do meio da manhã, aumentando
para moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas da ordem
dos 70 km/h no litoral, e para forte (35 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da
ordem de 80 km/h nas terras altas a partir do início da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros em geral fracos e pouco frequentes,
aumentando de intensidade e frequência a partir do meio da manhã, e
tornando-se por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada a partir do
início da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) e com rajadas da ordem de 70 km/h
a partir do final da manhã, e rodando para oeste em geral
fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) no final do dia.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados
de trovoada a partir do início da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, rodando
para o quadrante sul a partir do meio da manhã, e soprando
temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) com rajadas da ordem
de 70 km/h durante a tarde.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

_Atualizado a 13 de outubro de 2014 às 1:16 UTC
_
Pela  previsão penso que todo o País deveria estar em alerta laranja, mesmo que no fim não se verifiquem as condições previstas ou sejam mais atenuadas.

Olhando ao satélite na parte traseira da frente há células em crescimento, por onde passarem podem dar acumulados bem significativos 
_
_


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2014 às 11:53)

Snifa disse:


> A previsão do IPMA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os modelos indicam que será a zona centro e Sul a mais afectada pela frente por isso os avisos até não estão mal!!


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 11:57)

miguel disse:


> Os modelos indicam que será a zona centro e Sul a mais afectada pela frente por isso os avisos até não estão mal!!


A previsao do ipma aparentemente não reflete isso


----------



## ecobcg (13 Out 2014 às 12:00)

Avisos actualizados.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Out 2014 às 12:42)

Pelo que vejo no satélite acho que não se justifica aviso laranja...


----------



## Firefigther (13 Out 2014 às 12:54)

bem os AVISOS sucedem-se e não só do IPMA....


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2014 às 13:18)

Em Génova deve estar outra vez "ON FIRE" !


----------



## PedroMAR (13 Out 2014 às 13:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Em Génova deve estar outra vez "ON FIRE" !



Onde podemos ver isso?


----------



## Firefigther (13 Out 2014 às 14:01)

PedroMAR disse:


> Onde podemos ver isso?



www.estofex.org


----------



## trepkos (13 Out 2014 às 14:11)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Pelo que vejo no satélite acho que não se justifica aviso laranja...



Ainda não chegou a frente e já começas a chorar?

E o satélite tem um excelente aspecto, como é que pode dizer que nao se justifica?

Vamos a ter mais atençao aquilo que se diz...


----------



## Firefigther (13 Out 2014 às 14:31)

Vai chovendo pelo Montijo com algum vento.
Por curiosidade  o estofex colocou o aviso de severo na zona de Génova por aquela zona mas o Meteoalarm colocou aviso vermelho em algumas zonas da Suiça .
Correção : Existe também aviso vermelho nalguns locais.


----------



## PedroMAR (13 Out 2014 às 14:40)




----------



## Firefigther (13 Out 2014 às 15:21)

O Meteociel coloca assim o país as 17 horas.


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2014 às 16:33)

Queda de neve na Torre - Serra da Estrela esta madrugada? Os parâmetros no limite do limite até podem dar.


----------



## PauloSR (13 Out 2014 às 16:48)

Em terras de nestros hermanos, mais concretamente em Gredos (Ávila) já nevou... Sensivelmente aos 2000m...


----------



## Firefigther (13 Out 2014 às 17:12)

Parece que o causador de toda esta intempérie está bem identificado.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Out 2014 às 17:20)

Essa depressão aí assinalada vai afectar-nos (Açores em maior destaque) amanhã ao final do dia. A chuva de hoje é proveniente de frentes associadas a uma depressão, mais pequena, localizado junto à costa a NW do Continente. Não deixa de ser uma depressão assinalável, essa que mostras agora.



Firefigther disse:


> Parece que o causador de toda esta intempérie está bem identificado.


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2014 às 19:11)

era apenas um aspecto curioso... possível queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela... ou se calhar vamos falhar esse momento por 200/300 metros. O IPMA podia ter referido isso na sua previsão.


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2014 às 19:16)

por outro lado e por causa dessa potente depressão a varrer o atlântico norte... o mar vai andar animado. A trânsição do dia de quarta-feira vai ser engraçada. Espero que o IPMA coloque os avisos de mau tempo no mar.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 21:34)

stormy disse:


> Os modelos de mesoescala e agora o GFS indicam que no meio da oclusão vai-se formar uma pequena area de vorticidade estimulada pelos fortes processos dinamicos, esse vortice vai entrar por Lisboa e mover-se para ESE ao longo do Alentejo.
> 
> É uma situação a seguir com muita atenção já que pode ocorrer convecção organizada e severa ou mesmo muito severa associada a esta perturbação.
> 
> No entanto, a minha analise leva-me a manter o nivel laranja já que não se verificam os criterios de " tempo severo concentrado e persistente" que levariam a um nivel vermelho....



 em cheio! E realmente quase que merecia o vermelho, o que faltou para vermelho foi "preenchido" pelo nosso urbanismo...


----------



## adiabático (13 Out 2014 às 21:57)

Alguém sabe se a Fay vai chegar à península? Nem que seja como frente?... Depois de a outra depressão a ter feito em fanicos...


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2014 às 22:27)

Se não se dissipar como mostram a maior parte dos modelos, será acoplada á forte depressão. Seja como for tem os dias contados !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2014 às 08:01)

Muita precipitação prevista entre Quarta e Quinta-Feira para o Litoral Norte (pelo GFS, pelo menos).

Meteograma para o Porto:


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2014 às 08:33)

Segundo a previsão do IPMA a chuva forte começa já amanhã:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 15.outubro.2014

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÕES A NORTE DO SISTEMA MONTANHOSO MONTEJUNTO-ESTRELA:
Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Períodos de chuva, que será forte e persistente.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral e temporariamente com
rajadas da ordem de 60 km/h, e forte (35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas
da ordem de 80 km/h nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro.
Subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

REGIÕES A SUL DO SISTEMA MONTANHOSO MONTEJUNTO-ESTRELA:
Céu muito nublado, com boas abertas na região Sul durante a tarde.
Períodos de chuva, que poderá ser por vezes forte na região Centro,
e que na região Sul, será fraca e mais provável até ao final da
manhã.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando moderado a
forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral a norte do cabo Raso e
temporariamente com rajadas da ordem de 60 km/h, e forte
(35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 80 km/h nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro na região Centro.
Subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste.
Neblina.
Subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:
Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Períodos de chuva, que será forte e persistente até ao início
da tarde.*
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de sudoeste, temporariamente
com rajadas da ordem de 60 km/h, tornando-se moderado (20 a 30 km/h)
a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro até ao final da manhã.
Subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oes-sudoeste com 2 a 3 metros, aumentando
gradualmente para 3,5 a 4 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18/19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 20ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Maria João Frada.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 14 de outubro de 2014 às 6:6 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Em perspectiva uma semana bem chuvosa em especial no Norte/Centro, mas com especial incidência no Norte 

Penso que os avisos deverão ser actualizados em breve._


----------



## Firefigther (14 Out 2014 às 10:12)

Bom dia a todos. Curiosas imagens da estrutura que se encontra a influenciar o tempo no Atlântico.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2014 às 10:21)

Queria ainda destacar uma coisa ....

A chuva irá afectar particularmente as regiões a Norte do Montejunto Estrela até final do dia de Quinta, mas existe a possibilidade de pelo menos afectar com menor intensidade o litoral norte na Sexta e Sábado.
Mas o que queria destacar era a possibilidade de no Domingo se isolar uma pequena depressão a sudoeste de Portugal, que segundo aos modelos daria precipitação forte no mar, e teria posteriormente um movimento para sudoeste.
Mas bom bom era, que ficasse estática a sudoeste de Portugal claro, caso se verificasse o seu isolamento !


----------



## MicaMito (14 Out 2014 às 10:48)

E no meio disto tudo como vamos estar de Vendavais? Gosto de chuva e trevoada agora vento dispensso!


----------



## Agreste (14 Out 2014 às 10:51)

Hoje vamos ter os restos do Fay a passarem pelos Açores...


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2014 às 10:57)

Penso que relativamente ao Fay os seus restos irão chegar cá "misturados "com a frente transportados na circulação de SW.

Na Quinta - feira poderá ser um dos responsáveis pela elevada precipitação no NW: 

É caso para dizer " mais lenha para a fogueira"


----------



## Agreste (14 Out 2014 às 10:59)

Se passar a sul dos Açores mais chuva teremos no continente, se passar em cima ou a norte (pouco provável) vai para a Galiza. Mas vai chover sempre a norte do Tejo toda a semana.


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2014 às 11:28)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que relativamente ao Fay os seus restos irão chegar cá "misturados "com a frente transportados na circulação de SW.
> 
> Na Quinta - feira poderá ser um dos responsáveis pela elevada precipitação no NW:
> 
> É caso para dizer " mais lenha para a fogueira"



É, noutros mapas vê-se isso bem, os restos a serem absorvidos e chegarem aqui,ao longo duma longa pluma tropical. O mais provável é mudar alguma coisa, mas mesmo que seja apenas metade do previsto nestas saídas, ainda é significativo.






http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/europa





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/europa


----------



## fishisco (14 Out 2014 às 12:05)

desde que sigo este forum (1 ou 2 anos) nunca vi um modelo a prever tanta chuva ao longo de 24h como o GFS preve para o norte para quinta-feira. Apesar de quarta já prever bastante para quinta preve mais de 120mm. aliás é das 18h de quarta as 18 de quinta quese preve tanta agua.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Out 2014 às 12:36)

penso que os avisos do ipma estão brandos perante a quantidade de chuva que irá cair na quarta-feira e quinta-feira segundo os modelos.


----------



## Fernando Costa (14 Out 2014 às 13:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> penso que os avisos do ipma estão brandos perante a quantidade de chuva que irá cair na quarta-feira e quinta-feira segundo os modelos.



Não entendo o porquê dos distritos do Porto e talvez Aveiro não estarem em aviso laranja já dada à muita chuva prevista para as próximas horas. Depois as coisas acontecem e o ipma coitadinho não tem culpa de nada.


----------



## stormy (14 Out 2014 às 13:22)

Boas..

Para amanhã esperam-se condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção por vezes severa, um nivel de risco moderado é assim colocado para o extremo NW.
*
Analise/Discussão*

Em altura um vasto campo ciclonico extende-se pelo Atlantico Norte, enquanto que uma dorsal sobe pelo NW de Africa e S da Peninsula.
Entre os dois, um forte jet subtropical está presente aprox. a 41-46ºN.

Neste jet, uma serie de pequenas perturbações deverá viajar rapidamente de WSW para ENE.

Á superficie um forte ciclone consolida-se no Atlantico Norte, e uma pluma tropical profunda é transportada para a PI..ar anormalmente humido para a época ( Mix.r>12g/Kg e TPW>45mm) deverá avançar atras de uma frente quente que entra por Pt continental...um eixo de convergencia marca o nucleo da pluma tropical e torna-se estacionário entre a Galiza e o Minho onde estará o limite norte do maximo de theta-e nos niveis baixos e médios.
Um forte low level jet deverá establecer-se sobre a região onde o eixo termico se tornará estacionário.

Apesar da influencia da dorsal, com ar relativamnete quente tambem presente em altura, espera-se que as pequenas perturbações em altura inseridas no jet consigam criar areas de ascenção forçada com algum arrefecimento dos perfis verticais nos niveis altos.
Tambem a presença da advecção de ar muito energético nos niveis baixos deverá compensar a falta de gradientes mais expressivos,  e assim deveremos ter CAPE a atingir até 500J/Kg.

A convergencia na frente quente/eixo termico apoiada pelas ondulações em altura deverão em conjunto gerar alguns segmentos convectivos.

Shear moderado de caracter unidireccional deverá estar presente, dado o forte fluxo presente em altura, pelo que a 
convecção deverá tomar alguma organização,possivelmente multicelular com fenomenos de training possiveis.

*Neste padrão, há um risco evidente de precipitação excessiva ( >100mm/24h) assim como algumas rajadas marginalmente severas.*


----------



## Lightning (14 Out 2014 às 13:24)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> penso que os avisos do ipma estão brandos perante a quantidade de chuva que irá cair na quarta-feira e quinta-feira segundo os modelos.





Fernando Costa disse:


> Não entendo o porquê dos distritos do Porto e talvez Aveiro não estarem em aviso laranja já dada à muita chuva prevista para as próximas horas. Depois as coisas acontecem e o ipma coitadinho não tem culpa de nada.



Não quero ser alarmista nem nada que se pareça mas é uma situação que na minha opinião merecia aviso vermelho de precipitação. É que se alguém tivesse um submarino no Norte creio que iam estreá-lo esta semana...


----------



## Fernando Costa (14 Out 2014 às 13:31)

Lightning disse:


> Não quero ser alarmista nem nada que se pareça mas é uma situação que na minha opinião merecia aviso vermelho de precipitação. É que se alguém tivesse um submarino no Norte creio que iam estreá-lo esta semana...



Por isso é que eu adoro viver no norte ahah. Mas agora a sério aviso vermelho não sei talvez mais tarde, mas o aviso laranja para o litoral norte e parte do centro acho que é o mínimo. Vamos aguardar pela próxima actualização.


----------



## MicaMito (14 Out 2014 às 13:31)

O centro meteo já precavê a situação!


----------



## Fernando Costa (14 Out 2014 às 13:32)

MicaMito disse:


> O centro meteo já precavê a situação!



Conseguem ser mais competentes do que o ipma, mas de longe lol


----------



## vitamos (14 Out 2014 às 13:38)

Lightning disse:


> Não quero ser alarmista nem nada que se pareça mas é uma situação que na minha opinião merecia aviso vermelho de precipitação. É que se alguém tivesse um submarino no Norte creio que iam estreá-lo esta semana...



Sem querer parecer advogado do diabo... Mas ainda a alguma distância e tendo em conta os modelos que o IM segue (ALADIN, AROME, ECMWF), os valores de precipitação elevados estão (e repito mais uma vez por esses modelos) concentrados essencialmente nos distritos de Braga e Viana do Castelo. Variando entre modelos, esses valores estão no limite do aviso Laranja, na "borderline" do aviso vermelho segundo os critérios de emissão.

Provavelmente a informação ainda será actualizada, mas se formos a ver bem, um aviso laranja é ainda um aviso laranja! Ou seja "*Situação meteorológica de risco moderado a elevado*.". Eu penso que começamos a ter uma tendência exagerada para extrapolar fenómenos. Ainda que os avisos possam a ser elevados para vermelho, definir uma situação deste tipo como "*Situação meteorológica de risco extremo*." poderá ser para já algo exagerado. A tendência de exagerar avisos pode levar, como todos sabemos, a um ignorar do risco em situações mesmo muito extremas (como já tivemos...). Ou seja, e reflectindo bem, não andaremos a banalizar excessivamente os avisos meteorológicos e aquilo que eles significam?


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2014 às 13:40)

Pois eu penso que neste momento os avisos estão perfeitamente correctos, pois neste momento as maiores chances de precipitação mais forte e sobretudo persistente é na região do Minho e Douro Litoral, e por isso neste momento penso estarem perfeitamente correctos. Olhando também aos modelos o GFS como sempre tende a sobrestimar  a precipitação na região do Minho e Douro ( ou talvez não ), mas analisando bem a maior parte dos modelos os valores rondam entre 20 a 30 mm em 6 horas e por isso coerente com o Alerta Laranja.
É possível que caso os modelos de meso-escala subam os valores que venham a subir o nível de alerta, mas por aquilo que tenho visto nos modelos a precipitação parece ser ainda mais forte na Quinta do que na Quarta.

Em resumo para já de acordo com aquilo que mostram os modelos que o IPMA consulta os avisos estão perfeitamente correctos e nada tenho a dizer ...

Só uma pequena nota, os modelos de meso-escala como o ALADIN e o AROME, mostram precipitação forte na manhã de Quarta e depois no final do dia de Quarta prolongando-se pela Quinta atingindo claramente o Minho e Douro de forma persistente e descendo temporariamente até á zona de Aveiro !

PS: Alerta Laranja para a situação de Quarta, pois neste momento para Quinta com os dados de hoje a situação seria diferente !

Certo, certo é que os Nortenhos vão encher bem a barriguinha de água ....


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2014 às 13:48)

Recordo só os critérios de aviso do IPMA:

Numa Hora:
- 10 a 20 : Amarelo;
- 21 a 40: Laranja;
- > 40 Vermelho;

Em 6 Horas:
- 30 a 40: Amarelo;
- 41 a 60: Laranja;
- > 60: Vermelho;

Perante isto eu pergunto, sabendo-se que se trata de precipitação persistente, logo saltamos para os avisos para 6 horas, pergunto qual o modelo mesmo em meso-escala que mostra condições para alerta vermelho ?
Nenhum ....


----------



## romeupaz (14 Out 2014 às 13:56)

Estão-se a esquecer de uma coisa, os modelos fazem uma previsão que vai melhorando com a aproximação ao evento... Imaginem agora, que é bem possível, que a zona onde vai existir maior precipitação sobe ou desce. Acho que para pré-aviso está bom, como o aproximar vão alterar certamente. Mais para Leiria nem aviso de chuva existe, apenas vento e ondulação!


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2014 às 14:11)

MicaMito disse:


> O centro meteo já precavê a situação!



Isso não faz sentido, ou é um algoritmo automático baseado em precipitação dum modelo qualquer, e provavelmente nada de especial, ou a ser de um meteorologistas (o que duvido muito, que esse site pode não parecer, mas é estrangeiro) também não percebe nada de Portugal, pois em situações destas pouca coisa chega a Bragança.


Em relação a amanhã, só discordo do Porto não ter laranja a par de Viana e Braga (é uma errada confiança/obsessão que alguns no IPMA tem com o AROME), de resto, parece-me normal. Vai chover quanto ? 50mm ? 100 ? Em quanto tempo ? Numa hora ? Em três ? Em seis ? Aonde ? Tudo isso é importante num aviso. 
E falamos para amanhã, quinta-feira é outro dia.

Agora vermelho ? Vermelho para mim são situações mesmo excepcionais com grande probabilidade de ocorrerem. Um aviso vermelho implica mobilizar muita gente, coisas como fechar empresas, escolas, saírem mais cedo para casa, ou abrirem mais tarde, se for vento significa empresas como EDP terem centenas de funcionários de plantão, etc,etc. Não banalizemos as situações.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2014 às 14:16)

O IPMA ultimamente até tem mudado os avisos em tempo real, tirando e pondo fora das horas estipuladas (dê-se como exemplo ontem o aviso laranja que acabava em Portalegre às 22h e tiraram logo às 20 assim que a frente passou), portanto nem acho que haja muita razão de queixa, e realmente acho o laranja mais que suficiente para a situação que se avizinha.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2014 às 14:27)

Até porque como já foi dito avisos sobretudo vermelho implica a mobilização de centenas de pessoas .... ás 9h ligam para a protecção civil, vai chover no Minho 60 a 80 mm, toca a mobilizar bombeiros, protecção civil e sei lá mais quem .... ás 15h ligam, olhem afinal já não é no Minho é na zona de Aveiro. Com que cara ficava o IPMA ?
Quem tem acompanhado todas as runs, sabe que a situação tanto para Quarta tem vindo a ser claramente alterada de run para run, ou mais a norte, ou mais a sul variando entre a zona centro-norte e o Minho e Douro. 
Por isso para já a situação é esta, lá mais para as 19h/20h quando eles tiverem mais dados aí sim, alteram os avisos caso necessário.

Para já está muito bem como está ....

PS: Graças a esse modelo AROME, já tive por aqui inumeros avisos laranjas, para a minha região, que jamais se justificava, pois este modelo sobre-estima sempre imenso a precipitação e transforma qualquer célula em super célula, na minha opinião esse modelo pouco ou nada vale. Até consegue mostrar por vezes 30 a 50 mm para aqui, quando os globais nem nada dão. Mas é a minha opinião ...

Penso que as runs das 12h serão decisivas !


----------



## Fernando Costa (14 Out 2014 às 15:09)

Vermelho é um exagero concordo plenamente. Aviso laranja penso que é mais do que suficiente e sim o dia de quinta-feira será bem pior do que amanhã. Em relação à precipitação prevista penso que será mais do que muita e os modelos tendem a subestimar um pouco neste tipo de situações, mas penso que desta vez não é esse o caso.


----------



## Lightning (14 Out 2014 às 15:42)

Credo bastou-me publicar um comentário para _acender _(no bom sentido ) a conversa 

Eu disse o que disse mas também acho que só mais perto do evento e com mais run's de modelos é que se vai ter a melhor ideia do que realmente se irá passar e aí o IPMA lançará os avisos de acordo com a situação entre mãos.


----------



## Firefigther (14 Out 2014 às 16:01)

Embora estando off topic possivelmente aqui vai o AVISO Á POPULAÇÃO da ANPC saído á poucos minutos em relação a este tema, no entanto não lança ainda nenhum ALERTA da Protecção Civil, possivelmente mais tarde.


----------



## AJB (14 Out 2014 às 16:06)

sim, vai lançar em breve o Alerta Amarelo. os comandos distritais da ANPC ja o difundiram nos distritos afetados


----------



## ruijacome (14 Out 2014 às 16:11)

Lisboa também passa a ALERTA AMARELO a partir das 20h00 de hoje ...


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2014 às 16:20)

ruijacome disse:


> Lisboa também passa a ALERTA AMARELO a partir das 20h00 de hoje ...



Esse aviso é relativamente à ondulação ( IPMA)


----------



## INFANTE (14 Out 2014 às 16:23)

Está-se a confundir um pouco o Alerta e o Aviso. Sim Lisboa passará a Alerta Amarelo por parte de ANPC!


Snifa disse:


> Esse aviso é relativamente à ondulação ( IPMA)


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2014 às 16:28)

INFANTE disse:


> Está-se a confundir um pouco o Alerta e o Aviso. Sim Lisboa passará a Alerta Amarelo por parte de ANPC!



Certo, não reparei nesse pormenor


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2014 às 16:32)

Run das 12 z a sair GFS, um ponto escuro ali na zona de Viana..


----------



## Firefigther (14 Out 2014 às 16:37)

Snifa disse:


> Certo, não reparei nesse pormenor



Só para esclarecimento não há confusão. A ANPC vai emitir ALERTAS AMARELOS para o Centro e Norte do território nacional.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Out 2014 às 17:18)

Ainda estou confiante de que o GFS vá retirar alguma precipitação e de que estes 200 a 300mm em 48 sejam fenómenos mais ou menos localizados.

Entretanto, se se confirmar de forma geral a tendência das últimas saídas, posso dizer que vão haver rios a sair dos leitos e que os Bombeiros vão ter muito que fazer.

Acerca dos alertas, se na RUN da meia noite se mantiverem as perspetivas, acho que sim, que um alerta vermelho é necessário. Tamanha precipitação de forma constante durante dois dias pode ter consequências muito graves.


----------



## vitamos (14 Out 2014 às 17:36)

GabKoost disse:


> Ainda estou confiante de que o GFS vá retirar alguma precipitação e de que estes 200 a 300mm em 48 sejam fenómenos mais ou menos localizados.
> 
> Entretanto, se se confirmar de forma geral a tendência das últimas saídas, posso dizer que vão haver rios a sair dos leitos e que os Bombeiros vão ter muito que fazer.
> 
> Acerca dos alertas, se na RUN da meia noite se mantiverem as perspetivas, acho que sim, que um alerta vermelho é necessário. Tamanha precipitação de forma constante durante dois dias pode ter consequências muito graves.



Mais uma vez e para não haver mais confusões uma vez que aqui já se falou de IPMA e ANPC...

O IPMA emite AVISOS
A ANPC emite ALERTAS

Como se falou já do alerta amarelo da anpc, falar de alerta vermelho neste contexto podia ser facilmente confundido.


----------



## AndrePereira (14 Out 2014 às 18:12)

Bem, tive a ver alguns sites, inclusive este:
http://www.centrometeo.pt/pt/tempo/mapas-profissionais/nebulosidade-e-precipitacao/portugal.html

Eu particularmente gosto muito deste site, porque apesar de nao ser mt fiavel nao o vejo a falhar muito. 
O que mais me espanta e a quantidade de pricipitação que esta prevista. Segundo este mesmo site em algumas regioes do norte de pt, pode chover quase 2 dias seguidos.. E possivel? :O


----------



## PedroMAR (14 Out 2014 às 18:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois eu penso que neste momento os avisos estão perfeitamente correctos, pois neste momento as maiores chances de precipitação mais forte e sobretudo persistente é na região do Minho e Douro Litoral, e por isso neste momento penso estarem perfeitamente correctos. Olhando também aos modelos o GFS como sempre tende a sobrestimar  a precipitação na região do Minho e Douro ( ou talvez não ), mas analisando bem a maior parte dos modelos os valores rondam entre 20 a 30 mm em 6 horas e por isso coerente com o Alerta Laranja.
> É possível que caso os modelos de meso-escala subam os valores que venham a subir o nível de alerta, mas por aquilo que tenho visto nos modelos a precipitação parece ser ainda mais forte na Quinta do que na Quarta.
> 
> Em resumo para já de acordo com aquilo que mostram os modelos que o IPMA consulta os avisos estão perfeitamente correctos e nada tenho a dizer ...
> ...


 
Não há alerta laranja, há sim ALERTA AMARELO (emitido pela ANPC)


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2014 às 18:58)

PedroMAR disse:


> Não há alerta laranja, há sim ALERTA AMARELO (emitido pela ANPC)



Eu sei perfeitamente disso, só que a escrever ás vezes engano-mo-nos com isso dos avisos e dos alertas


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Out 2014 às 18:59)

AndrePereira disse:


> Bem, tive a ver alguns sites, inclusive este:
> http://www.centrometeo.pt/pt/tempo/mapas-profissionais/nebulosidade-e-precipitacao/portugal.html
> 
> Eu particularmente gosto muito deste site, porque apesar de nao ser mt fiavel nao o vejo a falhar muito.
> O que mais me espanta e a quantidade de pricipitação que esta prevista. Segundo este mesmo site em algumas regioes do norte de pt, pode chover quase 2 dias seguidos.. E possivel? :O


Chover dois dias seguidos ainda para mais no Minho é perfeitamente normal. 

Agora quando se tratam de valores destes a coisa já pode ser mais complicada. Mas veremos. 

O GFS retirou para esta zona cerca de 30 mm nesta última run. Colocou o pior um pouco mais a norte. Mas ainda assim continuam a ser valores significativos.


----------



## Fernando Costa (14 Out 2014 às 20:21)

O ipma actualizou os avisos e acaba de colocar o distrito do Porto em aviso laranja para precipitação. Tal como esperava


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2014 às 20:32)

Já sairam todas as runs, e apesar de me cheirar que isto amanhã dará outra volta nos modelos, ou não estejam eles um zero á esquerda a partir do médio prazo, parece que confirma-se a situação de chuva intensa previsto pelos modelos incidido na região do Minho, Douro e Estremadura (a norte de Aveiro). A precipitação deverá começar cerca das 03h e poderá ser especialmente intensa na zona do Minho e Douro ao inicio da Manha com acumulados que poderão chegar aos 40 mm (3h).
Esta situação deverá manter-se até á tarde de Quinta ora ligeiramente mais a norte ou mais a sul.
Parece existir muita precipitação orográfica e por isso não será de estranhar que nestes dois dias as diferenças entre litoral e interior sejam bastante grandes.

Na sexta e sabado existe possibilidade de alguma chuva mas mais no litoral norte, sem nada de relevo.

Depois de Domingo existe a possibilidade de haver uma componente da depressão que se separa e origine uma cut-off. Alguns modelos mostram muita precipitação associada á mesma, que pode afectar sobretudo no Domingo e Segunda a região da Madeira !

Caso a mesma ocorra teremos a dorsal subindo na Peninsula Ibérica e calor a fazer lembrar o Verão ( por alguma razão chamam o Verão de S. Martinho ).

E pronto está feito o resumo dos modelos e do resto da semana .....

Salvo algum chuvisco nos proximos 15 dias chuva no Algarve nem vê-la !


----------



## MicaMito (14 Out 2014 às 20:39)

Aurélio e quanto a vento iremos ter alguma situção fora do normal?


----------



## Andre Barbosa (14 Out 2014 às 20:44)

Então é de esperar bastante chuva para Braga, correcto?


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2014 às 20:49)

*@Mica Mito *Esperam-se rajadas na ordem dos 80/90 km/h
*@ Andre Barbosa* Sim as previsões de chuva intensa parecem confirmar-se, mais acima ou mais abaixo, logo se vê mas os acumulados podem ser bastante dispares entre poucos km de diferença


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2014 às 21:05)

A discussão dos Alertas vs Avisos passou para este tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-ipma-vs-alertas-protciv-filosofia-criterios-etc.7899/


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2014 às 21:52)

A saída das 12z do Mesoescala WRF está assim:
(precipitação acumulada em 1 hora, Hora PT= Z+1 )
Dá-me ideia que para 5ªf desagravou em relação à anterior, embora o GFS ainda tenha totais significativos


*Quarta, madrugada/manhã*








*
Quarta, tarde/noite*








*Quinta, madrugada/manhã*








*Quinta, tarde/noite*






http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/wrf/regiao-norte



O AROME do IPMA das 12z só sai lá para a meia noite, depois ponho aqui também.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2014 às 22:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Já sairam todas as runs, e apesar de me cheirar que isto amanhã dará outra volta nos modelos, ou não estejam eles um zero á esquerda a partir do médio prazo, parece que confirma-se a situação de chuva intensa previsto pelos modelos incidido na região do Minho, Douro e Estremadura (a norte de Aveiro). A precipitação deverá começar cerca das 03h e poderá ser especialmente intensa na zona do Minho e Douro ao inicio da Manha com acumulados que poderão chegar aos 40 mm (3h).
> Esta situação deverá manter-se até á tarde de Quinta ora ligeiramente mais a norte ou mais a sul.
> Parece existir muita precipitação orográfica e por isso não será de estranhar que nestes dois dias as diferenças entre litoral e interior sejam bastante grandes.
> 
> ...



Se se confirmar o que vejo nos modelos ainda vai dar uns belos dias de praia até fim do mês! Como sempre a chuva para aqui desapareceu do mapa! A ver se há alguma surpresa para Domingo com a formação da cut-off mas não acredito. Os modelos já estão a metê-la muito afastada da península, lá mais para a zona da Madeira.


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2014 às 22:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Vince a 2ª, 3º e 4ª imagem são iguais, por isso não admira que tenha desagravado um pouco para Quinta ...
> Deves ter-te enganado ao colocar as imagens



Já tinha corrigido entretanto. Desgravou no WRF para 5ªf entre as run das 00z e 12z, antes tinha para 5ªf estas horas mais extremadas.
http://imgur.com/b7EWW8t
http://imgur.com/qWaSQXe
De qualquer forma para 5ªfeira é cedo para olhar para mesoescala. Vamos ver como corre o dia amanhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2014 às 23:03)

Vamos ter um belo resto de semana, essencialmente no norte .


----------



## camrov8 (14 Out 2014 às 23:06)

vamos ver se a Invicta na inunda


----------



## Zapiao (15 Out 2014 às 00:01)

Pela img de satelite acho que 5ª feira vai estar sol...........


----------



## MicaMito (15 Out 2014 às 00:17)

É impressão minha ou de run para run o evento tem vindo a perder Tusão?


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2014 às 00:24)

Pelo satélite não dá ideia de ter perdido nada.


----------



## Zapiao (15 Out 2014 às 00:30)

Agreste disse:


> Pelo satélite não dá ideia de ter perdido nada.


Meti no ipma a img satelite em "play" e nota-se que o ceu vai clarear algures amanha ao fim do dia.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2014 às 01:26)

O AROME deslocou o grosso da precipitação um pouco para o oceano, a perder intensidade em terra. Todavia, será precipitação forte e persistente e não será pouca, portanto aos calcanhares do evento, penso que os avisos do IPMA estão excelentes. Neste momento só vendo.


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2014 às 11:03)

*No médio-longo prazo..*

Vamos seguir com atenção a situação para o final da semana, já que daqui a 4 dias o Furacão Gonzalo deverá ser absorvido na circulação de latitudes médias, transitando para um ciclone extratropical.

Este processo traduz-se numa grande injecção de energia na frente polar, e geralmente tem efeito de amplificação das ondas de rossby a jusante...ou seja, é normal que a dorsal sobre os Açores se fortaleça empurrando a cut-off que o GFS/ECMWF estão a prever mais para leste do que aquilo que é modelado de momento.

Tudo isto dependerá da intensidade que o Gonzalo terá no momento da transição extratropical, e tambem da evolução da perturbação 91L, caso esta tambem se fortaleça, é de esperar que a dorsal entre as Canárias e os Açores seja fortalecida, contribuindo para aproximar a cut-off de PT continental.

Há um particular interesse nesta cut off porque a mesma está assoicada a uma corrente/pluma tropical nos niveis baixos, e no caso de afectar o território, poderia resultar num evento convectivo significativo.


----------



## icewoman (15 Out 2014 às 11:08)

Bom dia Stormy e para a RAM? Situacao prevista para domingo se confirmar se ..nao sera nada bom...muita precipitacao durante muitas horas


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2014 às 11:33)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia Stormy e para a RAM? Situacao prevista para domingo se confirmar se ..nao sera nada bom...muita precipitacao durante muitas horas


Sim, é para ter alguma atenção.


----------



## AMFC (15 Out 2014 às 12:26)

A ultima saida do GFS já mete precipitação para Lisboa apartir da próxima 2ª feira, terá a ver com essa cut-off ?


----------



## vitamos (15 Out 2014 às 13:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim mas para já infelizmente parece estar fora da média do ensemble !



Discordo...

Ensemble para Lisboa, run das 6z






A média dos ensembles no que à precipitação diz respeito até está acima da saída.


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2014 às 15:04)

Boas..

Para amanhã espera-se de novo uma situação de risco moderado por precipitação excessiva e em menor grau rajadas.

*Analise/Discussão*

Mantem-se um vasto campo ciclonico no Atlantico norte, e uma região Aticiclonica no NW de Africa, entre os dois uma faixa de forte fluxo troposférico arrasta uma pluma tropical.
Durante periodo em analise, uma short-wave cruza o NW da Peninsula, com uma região defenida de forçamento dinamico na entrada de um maximo de velocidade do jet.
Á superficie uma massa de ar tropical avança para norte, um maximo de vorticidade associado aos restos da ex-Fay deverá acompanhar este fluxo tropical.

A interacção entre o ar energético+vorticidade á sfc e a short-wave em altura deverão gerar uma area de cicogenese, que segundo a maioria da modelação, não terá uma expressão significativa.
No entanto, os fortes processos dinamicos associados a estes sistemas conferem alguma incerteza na previsão.

*A região NW* deverá ser a area que apresenta uma situação mais interessante...com o nucleo de baixa pressão a passar a NW, um sector quente caracterizado por um forte low level jet com advecção/convergencia intensa de humidade assim como shear moderado/forte de caracter direccional deverão criar um ambiente propicio á organização  da convecção em sistemas multi e supercelulares, com fenomenos de training possiveis.
No entanto, a short-wave em altura não deverá injectar ar muito frio acima dos 600hpa, pelo que os gradientes verticais serão fracos, resultando em CAPE que no maximo atingirá 500J/Kg.
Ainda assim, a pouca convecção que surgir impulsionada por mecanismos dinamicos, deverá colocar um risco evidente de precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas...caso a cobertura nebulosa seja pontualmente menos espessa e permita maior aquecimento diurno, é possivel que surja uma bolsa de maior LLCAPE, e um tornado fraco/tromba não é de excluir.

Por estes motivos, um nivel laranja está garantido..um nivel vermelho é para já excluido dado o CAPE marginal.


----------



## meteoamador (15 Out 2014 às 23:14)

Modelos estão em concordância para um inicio de semana quente que bem vai fazer falta  

Até lá ainda muita chuvinha para acumular especialmente aqui no Minho


----------



## Zapiao (16 Out 2014 às 00:36)

É um devaneio modelistico, espero


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2014 às 04:04)

*:::::::::::Analise de mesoescala:::::::::::::*






Já é bem visivel no satelite, canal de vapor de agua (WV) , uma short wave forte e bem defenida associada ao campo depressionário a norte dos Açores.
Outra area de ciclogenese intensa aproxima-se de W, e deverá fundir-se com a depressão-mãe nas proximas 24h.

O impulso no jet causado por esta 2a ciclogenese deverá mover a short wave rapidamente para NE, cruzando o NW Peninsular durante o dia de hoje.

Á superficie uma vasta area de ar tropical com vorticidade resultante dos restos do furcacão Fay deverá continuar a ser empurrada para NE até ao norte de PT continental.

A interacção destas duas já é visivel, com o forte MCS que está de momento a sul dos Açores...a evolução desse MCS é algo incerta, mas os modelos estão relutantes em colocar valores de CAPE significativos, pelo que é de supor que o MCS degenere antes de chegar á Galiza/Norte de PT, a menos que se verifiquem mecanismos dinamicos compensatórios.
Ainda assim, o forte forçamento dinamico e a instabilidade marginal deverão a ser capazes de suster convecção pontualmente severa durante o dia de amanhã na região NW, pelo que a situação deverá ser seguida com atenção.
No caso do MCS sobreviver, há uma indicação clara de que a evolução da perturbação sinoptica poderá estar a ser mais intensa do que o previsto, e o nivel de risco deverá aumentar, pelo que não se podeexcluir um upgrade para nivel vermelho durante as proximas 6-8h.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2014 às 04:46)

Para a semana teremos calor com Anticiclone na região de França e com a conjugação de cut-off a SW da Península Ibérica teremos fluxo de leste e máximas perto dos 30ºc...que rica surpresa =)
O ar quente do norte de África a ser arrastado até nós...


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2014 às 08:58)

O calor que virá na próxima semana será de curta duração, cerca de 3/4 dias... não se esqueçam que estamos no outono e o atlântico vai continuar instavél nas próximas semanas...


----------



## Firefigther (16 Out 2014 às 08:59)

MarioCabral disse:


> Para a semana teremos calor com Anticiclone na região de França e com a conjugação de cut-off a SW da Península Ibérica teremos fluxo de leste e máximas perto dos 30ºc...que rica surpresa =)
> O ar quente do norte de África a ser arrastado até nós...



Bom dia a todos. Na verdade ao ver o site do IPMA na previsão 10 dias reparei que a partir de Domingo aqui para a minha zona as temperaturas máximas variam entre os 29 e os 31 durante toda a semana. Isto é fiável ?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2014 às 09:42)

Firefigther disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Na verdade ao ver o site do IPMA na previsão 10 dias reparei que a partir de Domingo aqui para a minha zona as temperaturas máximas variam entre os 29 e os 31 durante toda a semana. Isto é fiável ?



Sim, para a semana deveremos ter bastante calor a partir de domingo com ausência total de precipitação, até arriscaria que o padrão de ausência de chuva se irá manter até ao final do mês.


----------



## Névoa (16 Out 2014 às 10:07)

Se formos ver bem esta situação já tinha sido modelada, e de forma consistente até, para que hoje tivéssemos uma máxima acima dos 27C, o que obviamente não aconteceu. Os contornos actuais modelados ditam uma onda de calor severa, e talvez até sem precedentes para a altura do ano (não sei no entanto até que ponto esta minha afirmação está correcta, mas pelo que consegui apurar a onda de calor de outubro de 2011 foi no início do mês).

Os modelos, no entanto, insistem neste quadro, mas acho que não devemos esquecer o bom-senso, e pessoalmente acredito em algum calor, mas nem com a intensidade ou duração actualmente modeladas.


----------



## AJB (16 Out 2014 às 10:24)

Névoa disse:


> Se formos ver bem esta situação já tinha sido modelada, e de forma consistente até, para que hoje tivéssemos uma máxima acima dos 27C, o que obviamente não aconteceu. Os contornos actuais modelados ditam uma onda de calor severa, e talvez até sem precedentes para a altura do ano (não sei no entanto até que ponto esta minha afirmação está correcta, mas pelo que consegui apurar a onda de calor de outubro de 2011 foi no início do mês).
> 
> Os modelos, no entanto, insistem neste quadro, mas acho que não devemos esquecer o bom-senso, e pessoalmente acredito em algum calor, mas nem com a intensidade ou duração actualmente modeladas.


 Recuando um pouco...ano de 2007..."bons" dias de calor em Novembro,,,portanto nada de novo e a duração destes dias mais quentes ainda é incerta...


----------



## Névoa (16 Out 2014 às 10:29)

AJB disse:


> Recuando um pouco...ano de 2007..."bons" dias de calor em Novembro,,,portanto nada de novo e a duração destes dias mais quentes ainda é incerta...



Mas estamos a falar de outubro, por enquanto  Assim falo porque segundo encontrei em notícias de 2011, o Outubro daquele ano foi o mais quente em 70 anos. Então, será que esta marca será suplantada? Talvez, mas também é verdade que os modelos têm exagerado bastante.


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2014 às 10:48)

Tem a ver com a formação e evolução da tal cutoff a oeste do continente, sabemos que elas são um bocado traiçoeiras nos modelos, mas há um bom consenso.

a 120h


----------



## Firefigther (16 Out 2014 às 12:02)

Os nossos "ermanos" espanhois da zona da Galiza accionaram os AVISOS VERMELHO e LARANJA por causa da precipitação acumulada em 12 h - 120 mm e em 1 h - 30 mm.


----------



## Firefigther (16 Out 2014 às 12:21)

Aqui está uma imagem do que vai pelo Norte da Península Ibérica neste momento.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Out 2014 às 13:30)

Esse calor da próxima semana é sempre bem vindo


----------



## MicaMito (16 Out 2014 às 14:09)

Ainda bem que vem calor a proxima semana! tenho as sementeiras de outono/inverno prara fazer e os terrenos estão todos alagados com agua!


----------



## Ricardo Martins (16 Out 2014 às 15:45)

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/ewalleur.html

Para quem não conhece, penso ter interesse passar a conhecer.
Mais uma ferramenta para fazer um bom seguimento


----------



## Microburst (16 Out 2014 às 17:46)

Calor para a semana que vem? 

A minha mãe faz anos hoje e lembro-me que durante anos a fio era por esta altura precisamente que aparecia um sistema de baixas pressões trazendo tempo instável e, por acréscimo, finalmente a descida das temperaturas para valores mais condizentes com o Outono.


----------



## Névoa (16 Out 2014 às 18:01)

A 12Z do GFS já cortou no calor e na duração do calor que se avizinha. Passa a ser calor para a altura, mas nada de muito espantoso, sendo Domingo e Segunda os dias mais expressivos (com uma máxima de 26C para o Porto na Segunda, salvo erro). Na quarta a situação, segundo esta run, já estará bem mais próxima da média do mês.

Peço desculpas por estar a falar apenas na situação do Porto, foi a única que consegui verificar e confrontar com as médias, etc...

De qualquer forma, situação a seguir - o ecmwf deve colocar na próxima run valores superiores a estes, e ainda há outra run do GFS antes disso.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2014 às 18:26)

Grande corte no GFS em relação à previsão do calor, nem tanto pela cut-off, mas sobretudo devido ao reposicionamento do Anticiclone bem mais a Oeste do que era esperado...faz toda a diferença.
Se assim for teremos a norte provavelmente apenas 1/2 dias mais quentes (máximas de 25/26ºc quando já andou perto dos 30ºc e durante a semana), sendo que a sul serão mais dias quentes mas não é nada tão extraordinário como o previsto inicialmente...


----------



## Zapiao (17 Out 2014 às 00:37)

E continua o corte desse calor 

Hoje aqui o dia esteve exactamente o contrario modelado pelo colega stormy, chuva nem vê-la e com boas abertas durante a tarde


----------



## Firefigther (17 Out 2014 às 09:15)

Bom dia a todos. Bem pelo que o IPMA diz para a semana pelo menos aqui para a minha zona mantém as temperaturas na ordem do 30 º. Será que é para manter ?


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Out 2014 às 09:32)

Firefigther disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Bem pelo que o IPMA diz para a semana pelo menos aqui para a minha zona mantém as temperaturas na ordem do 30 º. Será que é para manter ?



Estou satisfeita por haver uma "festa de despedida" do Verão. Parece-me cordial e educado da sua (Verão) parte. Mas para contrariar parece que só dura durante os dias úteis insistindo em dar por terminado os festejos no Sábado dia 25. Ingrato!


----------



## Névoa (17 Out 2014 às 09:34)

A run 0Z do gfs continua a mostrar valores mais baixos que o ecmwf (que são aqueles que vemos no ipma), isso também para a região de Setúbal, e por menos tempo também. Começa a tornar-se numa questão de pagar para ver, ou de ligar o A/C e esperar, porque Domingo, Segunda e Terça serão dias quentes, de qualquer das formas.

edit. No caso do Porto a diferença entre gfs e o ecmwf é fundamentalmente depois de terça, sendo que os valores previstos pelo gfs após terça não caracterizariam, em conjunto com os dias anteriores, uma onda de calor.


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2014 às 11:28)

Vamos ver se temos uma noite tropical nesta altura de outubro... a última noite tropical tão tardia terá sido a 28 de outubro de 2006.


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2014 às 11:32)

Claro, nada comparado com outubro de 1997 onde foram deitados abaixo vários valores históricos... 5 noites tropicais e uma máxima de 33,3ºC.


----------



## Microburst (17 Out 2014 às 13:10)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Estou satisfeita por haver uma "festa de despedida" do Verão. Parece-me cordial e educado da sua (Verão) parte. Mas para contrariar parece que só dura durante os dias úteis insistindo em dar por terminado os festejos no Sábado dia 25. Ingrato!




Bom, tendo em conta que de Sábado 25 para Domingo 26 mudamos para a hora de Inverno, pela parte que me toca o "Verão" previsto para a semana que vem já se podia ter despedido há mais tempo.


----------



## Névoa (17 Out 2014 às 13:16)

Agreste disse:


> Vamos ver se temos uma noite tropical nesta altura de outubro... a última noite tropical tão tardia terá sido a 28 de outubro de 2006.



Esta é uma questão interessante para as temperaturas previstas para o Grande Porto, pois nem o ecmwf nem o gfs prevêem noites tropicais para o período, chegando mesmo a colocarem mínimas na casa dos 13C depois de terça.

Por outro lado, é possível vislumbrar no gfs que na segunda e terça estăo previstos picos de calor que não perduram ao longo do dia. Dando crédito a esta previsão, até se pode arriscar dizer que, talvez, Sábado e Domingo sejam os dias com mais horas de calor. Aliás, mesmo hoje as mínimas serão mais altas que naquele período, mas isso  será por causa da nebulosidade e HR actuais.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Out 2014 às 18:48)

Poeira do Deserto do Saara para Domingo 

http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2014 às 19:01)

*''Informação especial*
_*Comunicado válido entre* *2014-10-17 15:31:00* e *2014-10-31 23:59:00*
Assunto: ALTERAÇÃO DO ESTADO DO TEMPO
A partir do início da próxima semana, dia 19, haverá mudança significativa na situação meteorológica, devido ao estabelecimento de um anticiclone na região adjacente à Península Ibérica e ao transporte para o território do Continente de uma massa de ar quente e seco. 

Assim, prevê-se que gradualmente a partir de Domingo, o céu se torne pouco nublado ou limpo, a temperatura máxima suba significativamente (entre 3 e 7ºC) e a humidade relativa desça. Deverá manter-se este cenário de tempo relativamente quente para a época do ano até ao final da semana, salvo ligeiras oscilações da temperatura. Assim, de uma forma geral, as temperaturas máximas devem situar-se entre 25ºC e 30ºC, e no interior do Alentejo entre 30ºC e 33ºC.
Data de edição: 2014-10-17 15:44:43_''

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Brunomc (18 Out 2014 às 00:01)

Cada vez se prevê mais poeira para Domingo e Segunda, tá a ficar bonito tá


----------



## Zapiao (18 Out 2014 às 02:06)

É assim tao grave? Que alarmismo queres criar ?


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 03:56)

Brunomc disse:


> Cada vez se prevê mais poeira para Domingo e Segunda, tá a ficar bonito tá



Isso é especialmente mau para as alergias e problemas respiratórios, mas depende de as poeiras precipitarem ou manterem-se acima dos níveis baixos. No mínimo dá belos poentes coloridos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2014 às 04:21)

StormRic disse:


> Isso é especialmente mau para as alergias e problemas respiratórios, mas depende de as poeiras precipitarem ou manterem-se acima dos níveis baixos. No mínimo dá belos poentes coloridos.


Em Abril de 2011 tivemos uma situação dessas, em que a poeira chegava mesmo a ofuscar o sol e sujava os carros todos. Tivemos também calor a mais para a época naqueles dias.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 04:31)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Em Abril de 2011 tivemos uma situação dessas, em que a poeira chegava mesmo a ofuscar o sol e sujava os carros todos. Tivemos também calor a mais para a época naqueles dias.



Podem estar reunidas condições para ocorrer algo do mesmo género. Os ventos são favoráveis e a concentração de poeiras parece importante.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2014 às 13:26)

Outono=Primavera

Para a próxima semana prevê-se temperaturas a rondar os 33ºC no Alentejo e 30ºC em todo o terrítório, excepto em algumas faixas litorais próximas do mar como Peniche.


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2014 às 13:32)

Zapiao disse:


> É assim tao grave? Que alarmismo queres criar ?


Alarmismo é diferente de histeria, alarmismo é mais sinónimo de estar alerta, que é algo que as pessoas deviam estar.
As pessoas geralmente não estão alerta para nada, ou então, estão histéricas e tomam atitudes descabidas....natureza humana, meu caro.

Uma pluma de poeiras tão densa como está a ser modelada pode causar bastantes chatiçes, nomeadamente a pessoas que sofrem de doenças crónicas respiratórias..
É claro que a maior parte da poeira vai estar em suspensão a um par de kms acima da superficie, mas logicamente que alguma deverá misturar-se com o ar das camadas inferiores, dai que possa ser chato para as/algumas pessoas.


----------



## Zapiao (18 Out 2014 às 13:37)

*Alarmismo* é a produção de boatos ou notícias alarmantes dispensáveis.


----------



## jotackosta (18 Out 2014 às 13:45)

Para pessoas com problemas de asma e afins é importante ter especial atenção sim! Eu que o diga.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2014 às 13:47)

Zapiao disse:


> *Alarmismo* é a produção de boatos ou notícias alarmantes dispensáveis.



A única pessoa que vejo a falar de alarmismo e por isso a cria-lo és tu.


----------



## Zapiao (18 Out 2014 às 13:49)

Quando se acaba uma frase com "tá a ficar bonito tá" fica-se sempre com a ideia que algum de mau vai acontecer.


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2014 às 13:55)

Relativamente á RAM, teremos uma situação potencialmente complicada em especial amanhã.

*RAM  Sab21h----2f06h*

Segundo os modelos globais e o mesoescalar WRF teremos uma forte perturbação do jet a afectar a região, que deverá ao longo este periodo estrangular e isolar-se numa cut-off com movimento lento para NW.

A RAM deverá ficar a leste e sueste do nucleo da perturbação, numa região de forte forçamento dinamico e fluxo intenso em todos os niveis.

O suporte dinamico oferecido pela perturbação/cut-off deverá resultar no cavamento de uma depressão a NW da RAM, colocando a região num fluxo humido e quente com advecção abundante de ar tropical maritimo....o arrefecimento em altura em conjunto com este ar energético á superficie deverá gerar CAPE até 1000-2000J/Kg.

*A presença de um forte Low level jet de S/SE acompanhando o sector quente deverá potenciar o levantamento orografico,pelo que desde logo deverão haver condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de chuvas orograficas importantes na vertente S/SE da Madeira.*

Por outro lado, a interacção desde fluxo forte de SE nos niveis baixos com o jet de niveis altos que entra de SW deverá criar perfis de shear forte de caracter rotacional, pelo que a convecção que surgir ( em especial no eixo térmico pré frontal durante a tarde de Domingo) deverá benificiar de condições favoraveis á organização em MCS/Multicelulas não sendo de descartar algumas estrutura supercelulares.

*Os riscos mais evidentes desta actividade prendem-se com a ocorrencia de precipitação pontualmente excessiva, rajadas severas e granizo.*


----------



## Névoa (18 Out 2014 às 15:03)

Peço desde já desculpas pelo off topic, mas uma vez que o assunto se formou aqui, se eu colocasse as perguntas em outro tópico dificilmente seriam respondidas, e também não sei de um tópico apropriado.
Isso tem a ver com os cuidados que devemos ter para a semana que se aproxima, e para além de cuidados com a hidratação eu gostaria de perguntar se esta poeira pode entrar pela casa adentro. Há outro caso de asma em casa para além do meu, e eu também sou terrivelmente alérgica, conforme que confesso estar preocupada.
Se eu mantiver as persianas cerradas já será o suficiente para evitar a poeira ou terei de fechar os vidros também?
Queria sugerir à moderação a criação de um tópico a abordar os problemas que podemos ter com certas condiçőes meteorológicas, e como tentar minimizá-los ou mesmo evitá-los, acredito que fosse útil.


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2014 às 16:34)

Terça no Algarve, pelo menos no sotavento...

Máxima de 30ºC
Temperatura da água do mar 22ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 18:11)

Névoa disse:


> Peço desde já desculpas pelo off topic, mas uma vez que o assunto se formou aqui, se eu colocasse as perguntas em outro tópico dificilmente seriam respondidas, e também não sei de um tópico apropriado.
> Isso tem a ver com os cuidados que devemos ter para a semana que se aproxima, e para além de cuidados com a hidratação eu gostaria de perguntar se esta poeira pode entrar pela casa adentro. Há outro caso de asma em casa para além do meu, e eu também sou terrivelmente alérgica, conforme que confesso estar preocupada.
> Se eu mantiver as persianas cerradas já será o suficiente para evitar a poeira ou terei de fechar os vidros também?
> Queria sugerir à moderação a criação de um tópico a abordar os problemas que podemos ter com certas condiçőes meteorológicas, e como tentar minimizá-los ou mesmo evitá-los, acredito que fosse útil.



Observando as cartas de previsão das poeiras, só o sul será atingido com algum significado, mas não é consensual:
Domingo






Segunda





outra animação para poeiras em altitude:
http://www.bsc.es/projects/earthscience/visor/dust/spain8/dld/latest/dld.loop.gif

Comparar com estas previsões ao nível do solo:
http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en

http://www.bsc.es/projects/earthscience/visor/dust/spain8/sfc/latest/sfc.loop.gif


----------



## Brunomc (18 Out 2014 às 18:33)

Se eu soubesse não tinha falado na poeira.lol
Eu não estava a criar alarme, é uma situação perfeitamente normal derivado à circulação e ventos.
Só importa uma coisa, o pessoal alérgico e com asma etc para ter um pouco de precaução.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2014 às 19:12)

Brunomc disse:


> Se eu soubesse não tinha falado na poeira.lol
> Eu não estava a criar alarme, é uma situação perfeitamente normal derivado à circulação e ventos.
> Só importa uma coisa, o pessoal alérgico e com asma etc para ter um pouco de precaução.



Não, é assim tão normal essa situação, para mais com essa cor. É uma cor bastante mais comum no deserto do Sahara do que no sul do país, que eu lembro-me nunca vi tal situação, mas posso estar a cometer uma gaffe.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 19:14)

Brunomc disse:


> Se eu soubesse não tinha falado na poeira.lol
> Eu não estava a criar alarme, é uma situação perfeitamente normal derivado à circulação e ventos.
> Só importa uma coisa, o pessoal alérgico e com asma etc para ter um pouco de precaução.



Ainda bem que alertaste para a situação, não é alarmismo, é prevenção e é algo que normalmente não damos a devida atenção. Note-se que não é só as poeiras, investigação mostrou que também são transportadas bactérias e esporos.
Exemplos:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1932751/
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/07/100726094751.htm

Este trabalho parece-me especialmente relevante:
http://acm.eionet.europa.eu/docs/ETCACM_TP_2011_4_health_effects_sahara_dust.pdf


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2014 às 20:04)

Agosto de 2010... não me parece que cheguemos a tanto mas conto estar atento e tirar fotos.


----------



## james (18 Out 2014 às 20:54)

Boa noite ,

O IPMA , na sua previsão mensal , parece que está convencido que o " verão " que " regressa " amanhã vai durar até meio de novembro .

Incrível a semelhança deste ano com 99 , ambos com verões chuvosos e setembro e primeira metade de outubro extraordinariamente chuvosos . 

E depois ?     Em 99 ,a partir de meados de outubro veio anticiclone e mais anticiclone .

Continuando a ser uma cópia de 99 , acredito que poderemos ter anticiclone até ao natal ou lá perto .

Acabou a festa ( para quem gosta de chuva ) .


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 22:07)

james disse:


> Boa noite ,
> 
> O IPMA , na sua previsão mensal , parece que está convencido que o " verão " que " regressa " amanhã vai durar até meio de novembro .
> 
> ...



As semelhanças só valem se forem extensivas a todo o globo, ou pelo menos ao Atlântico, incluindo a estação dos furacões e as SST. Será necessário investigar estes dois últimos aspectos, pelo menos.


----------



## Fernando Costa (18 Out 2014 às 22:29)

james disse:


> Boa noite ,
> 
> O IPMA , na sua previsão mensal , parece que está convencido que o " verão " que " regressa " amanhã vai durar até meio de novembro .
> 
> ...




Concordo em parte contigo. Depois de um verão chuvoso seria de admirar se o outono também o fosse. Também espero tempo anticiclónico em geral para a segunda metade do Outono. Podemos vir a pagar no inverno. Espero um inverno frio e chuvoso mais para o norte claro. Mas os mais entendidos que se pronunciem.


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2014 às 22:33)

james disse:


> Boa noite ,
> 
> O IPMA , na sua previsão mensal , parece que está convencido que o " verão " que " regressa " amanhã vai durar até meio de novembro .
> 
> ...





Eu espero não estar enganado, mas penso que a partir de inicios de novembro voltaremos a ter de novo instabilidade no atlântico e não será sempre anticiclone como pensa....


----------



## Fernando Costa (18 Out 2014 às 22:38)

Quem se lembra dum final de Outubro quente como este que se prevê? Na minha opinião é qualquer coisa fora de série.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 00:04)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Quem se lembra dum final de Outubro quente como este que se prevê? Na minha opinião é qualquer coisa fora de série.



Só consultando os registos, a nossa memória é sempre curta neste aspecto. Mas a memória que eu tenho é que a Outubros quentes se seguiram tempestades notáveis algures no fim do Outono ou Inverno, mas isto já são divagações, só investigando, a minha opinião de pouco conta sem estar apoiada em registos. Vou ver o que encontro.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2014 às 09:49)

Acho que já se pode dizer que vamos ter uma vaga de calor...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2014 às 10:09)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Quem se lembra dum final de Outubro quente como este que se prevê? Na minha opinião é qualquer coisa fora de série.



Outubro tem sido quase sempre quente nos últimos anos, sinceramente não me lembro de termos tido algum abaixo da média. Falando da área que conheço (sul) normalmente o frio nunca chega antes de finais de Novembro.



Davidmpb disse:


> Acho que já se pode dizer que vamos ter uma vaga de calor...



É melhor aguardar pois a vaga de calor são precisos vários dias acima da média e o calor que aí vem poderá não durar mais de 3 ou 4 dias.

Definição:
"Uma onda de calor, segundo a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM), “ocorre quando num intervalo de pelo menos seis dias consecutivos a temperatura máxima diária é superior em 5ºC ao valor médio diário no período de referência (IPMA)."


----------



## Névoa (19 Out 2014 às 10:28)

Infelizmente o ecmwf, e salvo erro também o gfs apontam para 6 dias, ou eventualmente mais, de calor acima da média, ao menos para o Porto onde a média das máximas ronda os 20C. Agora, a tomar o Porto como referência para as próximas considerações, que talvez possam ser generalizadas:

Tanto o gfs cono o ecmwf dão dias muito quentes, por volta dos 28/29C até quarta, daí o gfs abranda com as máximas (ainda assim bem acima da média) nas mantém mínimas relativamente baixas, enquanto que o ecmwf carrega bastante no calor também das mínimas depois de quarta.
Contudo, o ecmwf mostra alguma luz no fim do túnel a partir de sábado, vamos ver.

A realidade a bater à porta já nos deu hoje uma mínima mais baixa que o esperado, de cerca de 15,9C (S. Gens) contra os 18C previstos. Era bom que ao menos as mínimas fossem assim durante este período, mas não deve acontecer.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2014 às 10:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Outubro tem sido quase sempre quente nos últimos anos, sinceramente não me lembro de termos tido algum abaixo da média. Falando da área que conheço (sul) normalmente o frio nunca chega antes de finais de Novembro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu falo mais concretamente na minha zona onde a média de temperatura em Outubro é de 20 graus aproximadamente, e para os próximos 6/7 dias a temperatura vai ultrapassar os 25 graus e pelo menos 2/ 3 dias pode chegar aos 30


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2014 às 10:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu falo mais concretamente na minha zona onde a média de temperatura em Outubro é de 20 graus aproximadamente, e para os próximos 6/7 dias a temperatura vai ultrapassar os 25 graus e pelo menos 2/ 3 dias pode chegar aos 30



Não me parece que vá ser tanto tempo, os modelos deverão começar a cortar no calor, logo encurtando o tempo que irá durar. Mas se for muito tempo, também não é nada estranho, é quase mais comum termos vagas de calor fora do verão que no verão.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2014 às 10:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não me parece que vá ser tanto tempo, os modelos deverão começar a cortar no calor, logo encurtando o tempo que irá durar. Mas se for muito tempo, também não é nada estranho, é quase mais comum termos vagas de calor fora do verão que no verão.


Se vão cortar ou não não sei, neste momento pelas temperaturas que estão previstas( pelo menos para a minha localidade) a temperatura vai estar 5 ou mais graus acima da média e pelo menos durante 6 dias, oxalá que não se concretize porque já quero uns dias bem " fresquinhos"


----------



## Névoa (19 Out 2014 às 11:17)

Há algo de estranho nisso tudo, acabei de receber um alerta do  RA para chuva próxima, fui ver na app e realmente há uma boa fileira a NO, mas sobre o oceano, e algo a chegar de SO.Não era suposto estarmos a enfrentar um dia muito seco e quente? Não que eu esteja a reclamar.


----------



## aqpcb (19 Out 2014 às 11:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acho que já se pode dizer que vamos ter uma vaga de calor...


Vaga acho que nao pois devem ser so uns 2 3 4 dias


----------



## Fernando Costa (19 Out 2014 às 12:19)

aqpcb disse:


> Vaga acho que nao pois devem ser so uns 2 3 4 dias


 
Acho que estás enganado. De acordo com o ipma podemos bem ter uma vaga de calor, já que se prevê este tempo para os próximos 5/6 dias e é se não for mais.


----------



## Microburst (19 Out 2014 às 14:17)

Curiosa a nossa mais do que provável situação meteorológica para esta semana se compararmos com o facto dos britânicos estarem já a preparar-se para serem atingidos pela cauda do furacão Gonzalo, como afirmam hoje a maior parte dos media no Reino Unido.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2014 às 15:42)

Bem parece que o Verão vai voltar para a semana como previsto. Alguns mapas:











O sistema de alta pressão que vai entrar pela Península Ibérica vai-se estender até à Europa Central, mas vai estar maioritariamente a rodear a península ibérica e vai estar muitas vezes "em cima" de Portugal. É bom porque não traz mais chuva, mas vai trazer consigo temperaturas altas, que vai causar anomalias de +6ºC a 9ºC.

Podemos ver que a peninsula ibérica vai ser a menos afetada pela chuva esta semana e que o resto da Europa vai estar sempre chuvosa. Espantoso! 
Também se repare que a Madeira vai ser fortemente afetada por uma frente, daí já estar em alerta vermelho.






Pelos modelos que vi não vai estar assim só esta semana, até pelo menos Novembro vários sistemas de alta pressão vão estar continuamente na península ibérica e temperaturas devem continuar a rondar os 20ºC-25ºC. Vento deve estar fraco e precipitação só deve voltar na primeira semana de Novembro com sorte, se não mesmo só chega a meio de Novembro... São apenas modelos mas o "Verão de São Martinho" deve acontecer este ano também por isso deve-se esperar uma seca longa, penso eu. Nunca se sabe, para a semana pode mudar tudo. 

*mensagem removida de outro topico por ser offtopic*


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2014 às 17:26)

o vale do Sado a responder: Alcácer do Sal e Alvalade (do Sado) ambas nos 30ºC. 
amanhã mais 2,3 graus.


----------



## Fernando Costa (19 Out 2014 às 23:31)

Qual verão de S.Martinho qual quê. Ainda falta tanto para o S.Martinho lol. Isto é mas é um verão tardio que deveríamos ter tido em Julho/Agosto e não tivemos. É a minha opinião. Espero é que isto lá para Novembro volte a animar. Como já disse espero um inverno à maneira pelo menos para o norte.


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2014 às 23:49)

Bom, não querendo que o assunto volte à balha quanto a alarmismos, mas hoje senti o ar bem pesado, "sujo" e as alergias, pelo menos comigo, já estão em altas! Alguém me sabe informar até quando duram essas poeiras malucas? Li aqui que era domingo e segunda, mas algo mais concreto, se puder ser possível, agradecia.


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2014 às 00:04)

vamm disse:


> Bom, não querendo que o assunto volte à balha quanto a alarmismos, mas hoje senti o ar bem pesado, "sujo" e as alergias, pelo menos comigo, já estão em altas! Alguém me sabe informar até quando duram essas poeiras malucas? Li aqui que era domingo e segunda, mas algo mais concreto, se puder ser possível, agradecia.


Quarta o vento roda para norte e limpa o pó... a %HR também deve subir.


----------



## Névoa (20 Out 2014 às 00:42)

Mesmo que não sirva para mais nada, esta onda de calor serve para podermos analisar e avaliar melhor os modelos. Para já, estou bastante decepcionada com o gfs, que andou a tirar e por calor a cada saída, para no fim estar quase igual ao que o ecmwf dizia no início. O ecmwf teve variações menores e parece corresponder melhor à realidade.
Mas o que me aborreceu mais no gfs foi ter previsto o arrefecimento muito antes do que talvez ainda aconteça esta noite. Não vale a pena tanta resolução temporal se a previsão está errada, ou deslocada no tempo. Nesta última saída o gfs já adia mais o arrefecimento diário, o que o torna a sua previsão ainda mais parecida com o ecmwf.
Mas ainda quero acreditar em algumas surpresas depois de terça, apesar dos modelos estarem a prolongar a longevidade do calor.


----------



## Zapiao (20 Out 2014 às 00:47)

Ou seja.....


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 01:23)

vamm disse:


> Bom, não querendo que o assunto volte à balha quanto a alarmismos, mas hoje senti o ar bem pesado, "sujo" e as alergias, pelo menos comigo, já estão em altas! Alguém me sabe informar até quando duram essas poeiras malucas? Li aqui que era domingo e segunda, mas algo mais concreto, se puder ser possível, agradecia.



A informação disponível tenho encontrado em vários locais. O mais pormenorizado é este:
http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en (para visualizar imagem a imagem clicar nos botões +1 e -1)


----------



## james (20 Out 2014 às 11:05)

Bom dia ,

Os modelos continuam a reforçar a continuação de tempo anticiclónico para os próximos tempos  , bem como temperaturas bem elevadas para a época do ano ( mais esta semana , mas depois continuando também acima da média  para a próxima )  .  Aliás , penso que de saída em saída tem sido cada vez mais reforçado pelos modelos a continuação deste estado de tempo .

Vamos ver se se não temos pela frente o "  verão de S . Martinho "  mais longo da história .

Mas , para mim  ,  uma coisa é certa ( e não se pode negar as evidências )  , Portugal está cada vez mais quente , nos últimos 12 meses tivemos anomalias positivas na temperatura em quase todos os meses , para não falar dos últimos anos .


----------



## Vince (20 Out 2014 às 11:33)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Qual verão de S.Martinho qual quê. Ainda falta tanto para o S.Martinho lol. Isto é mas é um verão tardio que deveríamos ter tido em Julho/Agosto e não tivemos. É a minha opinião.



Há um bom tópico no fórum sobre o verão de são martinho, ou indian summer noutras culturas, e se te deres ao trabalho de ler, lá procuraram-se as origens da coisa que podem até ser pagãs e mais tarde apropriadas para eventos religiosos como acontece em muita outra coisa. É um período de tempo quente e estável depois dum início de Outono instável em que já estávamos finalmente a esquecer o Verão, e antes rigoroso Inverno. Não tem necessariamente que calhar no dia de São Martinho, o dia do Santo foi provavelmente uma adaptação religiosa mais recente. Calor ou frio fora de época nos meses de transição entre Inverno e Verão sendo anormais em termos de climatologia, afinal são também recorrentes no nosso clima.
Se quiseres continuar a discussão, continua nesse tópico.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-verao-de-sao-martinho.2704/


----------



## Fernando Costa (20 Out 2014 às 13:36)

Vince disse:


> Há um bom tópico no fórum sobre o verão de são martinho, ou indian summer noutras culturas, e se te deres ao trabalho de ler, lá procuraram-se as origens da coisa que podem até ser pagãs e mais tarde apropriadas para eventos religiosos como acontece em muita outra coisa. É um período de tempo quente e estável depois dum início de Outono instável em que já estávamos finalmente a esquecer o Verão, e antes rigoroso Inverno. Não tem necessariamente que calhar no dia de São Martinho, o dia do Santo foi provavelmente uma adaptação religiosa mais recente. Calor ou frio fora de época nos meses de transição entre Inverno e Verão sendo anormais em termos de climatologia, afinal são também recorrentes no nosso clima.
> Se quiseres continuar a discussão, continua nesse tópico.
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-verao-de-sao-martinho.2704/



A sério que me está a dizer para continuar a discussão num tópico que já ninguém participa desde 2008? Para sua informação já li esse tópico duma ponta a outra. Mas ok aceito a sugestão. Afinal quem sou eu para contrariar. Quanto ao verão de São Martinho apenas dei a minha opinião porque o assunto "veio a baila" neste tópico. Em toda a minha curta existência não me lembro de um verão de são Martinho tão antecipado e tão quente como este. É que não estão 23 nem 25ºC estão 30ºC. Tenho outra ideia sobre o verão de São Martinho. Se isto não é um verão tardio então não sei o que é. Neste momento o que eu estou a ver é este tempo anti-ciclónico e temperaturas acima da média até onde a vista alcança. Espero que o tempo não me venha a dar razão sinceramente. Fim de off-topic.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2014 às 14:01)

Fernando Costa disse:


> A sério que me está a dizer para continuar a discussão num tópico que já ninguém participa desde 2008?


Bumping é permitido em qualquer fórum desde que seja adição à discussão, geralmente.


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2014 às 14:11)

estamos a 3 semanas do verão de são martinho... não considero esta semana anormal como verão de são martinho. Trata-se de uma situação excepcional. Também temos uma situação de vigilância sobre a madeira para possível desenvolvimento tropical.

atenção à previsão a 4 semanas do centro europeu...



> Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 20/10 a 26/10, de 27/10 a 02/11 e de 03/11 a 09/11, e apenas para as regiões centro e sul, na semana de 10/11 a 16/11.
> 
> Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 20/10 a 26/10 e de 27/10 a 02/11. Nas semanas de 03/11 a 09/11 e de 10/11 a 16/11 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.


----------



## Névoa (20 Out 2014 às 14:24)

Estou agora a ver o "tempo presente" (de 1 hora atrás, na realidade) no site do ipma e estou espantada com uma série de registos, nomeadamente Gago Coutinho com 23,7C, muitíssimo inferior ao Litoral Norte. O interior desde Castelo Branco para cima também parece ter escapado do calor, embora a previsão já acusasse esta situação na Guarda. Agora, se compararmos o "tempo presente" com o mapa ao lado ("previsão"), constatamos que das duas uma: ou alguns locais demoram muito mais para aquecer ou a previsão já falhou redondamente ali, e ainda estamos na segunda. Há ainda uma terceira hipótese, que é de já terem atingido a máxima a já terem arrefecido muito, mas acho que não.


----------



## Zapiao (20 Out 2014 às 15:31)

É bom que os modelos também falhem nestes eventos e não só quanto há chuva


----------



## icewoman (20 Out 2014 às 17:38)

Agreste disse:


> estamos a 3 semanas do verão de são martinho... não considero esta semana anormal como verão de são martinho. Trata-se de uma situação excepcional. Também temos uma situação de vigilância sobre a madeira para possível desenvolvimento tropical.
> 
> atenção à previsão a 4 semanas do centro europeu...




Não será mais ter em atenção os Acores? esse possivel desenvolvimento tropical não está a deslocar -se para OESTE?


----------



## Reportorio (20 Out 2014 às 20:33)

A meteorologia não ´uma ciência de adivinhação ou sensações. Mas tenho uma forte sensação que alguma humidade mais forte ou mesmo chuviscos irão aparecer muito em breve 2 a 3 dias máximo, depois explico porquê se se confirmar esta sensação. Peço desculpa por este caso off-topico.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 22:10)

Névoa disse:


> Estou agora a ver o "tempo presente" (de 1 hora atrás, na realidade) no site do ipma e estou espantada com uma série de registos, nomeadamente Gago Coutinho com 23,7C, muitíssimo inferior ao Litoral Norte. O interior desde Castelo Branco para cima também parece ter escapado do calor, embora a previsão já acusasse esta situação na Guarda. Agora, se compararmos o "tempo presente" com o mapa ao lado ("previsão"), constatamos que das duas uma: ou alguns locais demoram muito mais para aquecer ou a previsão já falhou redondamente ali, e ainda estamos na segunda. Há ainda uma terceira hipótese, que é de já terem atingido a máxima a já terem arrefecido muito, mas acho que não.



Por vezes nestas situações do quadrante Leste, localmente o grande estuário do Tejo talvez traga uma moderação das temperaturas para a zona oriental de Lisboa. Às 12h utc ainda a temperatura ia a subir, chegou aos 27º, a máxima prevista era 28º, não ficou longe. 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=579&idEstacao=579


----------



## Névoa (20 Out 2014 às 22:28)

StormRic disse:


> Por vezes nestas situações do quadrante Leste, localmente o grande estuário do Tejo talvez traga uma moderação das temperaturas para a zona oriental de Lisboa. Às 12h utc ainda a temperatura ia a subir, chegou aos 27º, a máxima prevista era 28º, não ficou longe.
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=579&idEstacao=579



Pois, e depois também vi que existem inúmeras estações para Lisboa, e eu não sei se a previsão é para uma suposta média destas estações ou se adoptam alguma para referência. Para ter uma ideia mais precisa o ideal seria trabalhar com os dados de todas as estações do ipma e verificar cada caso, quando acontecem os picos de temperatura, comparar, verificar a HR e vento,  levar em consideração os factores orográficos, etc. Mas obrigada pelo feedback!


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2014 às 23:10)

O relatório mensal de outubro vai ser muito interessante... esta vaga de calor terá certamente valores que terão de ser reportados à Organização Meteorológica Mundial.


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2014 às 00:11)

Agreste disse:


> O relatório mensal de outubro vai ser muito interessante... esta vaga de calor terá certamente valores que terão de ser reportados à Organização Meteorológica Mundial.



Há 3 anos atrás foi o Outubro mais quente desde que há registos, nos dias 13, 14,15 havia máximas nos 36ºC. E o calor já vinha muito instalado de trás, e havia também alguma seca.
Penso que este evento, espero, não chega a esse nível.
Para acompanhar este evento de calor em termos de climatologia e ir fazendo o balanço dia a dia, usemos o outro tópico de Monitorização Clima de Portugal:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2014.7460/page-9#post-452040


----------



## Zapiao (21 Out 2014 às 00:32)

Reportorio disse:


> Mas tenho uma forte sensação que alguma humidade mais forte ou mesmo chuviscos irão aparecer muito em breve 2 a 3 dias máximo, depois explico porquê se se confirmar esta sensação. .


É o reumatismo a dar ar de sua graça ?


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2014 às 09:54)

tudo muito parado por 6-7 dias... uma saída suave do mês de outubro.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2014 às 16:57)

Agreste disse:


> tudo muito parado por 6-7 dias... uma saída suave do mês de outubro.



Na run das 00h o GFS tinha mudado de ideias, e descia o anticiclone de tal maneira que entrava o oeste logo no fim de semana, mas na das 06h voltou atrás. Este calor vamos pagá-lo bem caro, e quase me parece impossível manter-se estabilidade com tanto calor e ainda as anomalias positivas das temperaturas superficiais do oceano envolvente



http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tafb/atl_anom.gif


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2014 às 20:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não me parece que vá ser tanto tempo, os modelos deverão começar a cortar no calor, logo encurtando o tempo que irá durar. Mas se for muito tempo, também não é nada estranho, é quase mais comum termos vagas de calor fora do verão que no verão.



Parece que o calor irá continuar pelos próximos dias, nunca pensei que se mantivesse tanto tempo, é impressionante como ainda subestimo muitas vezes este tipo de situações e eventos, já apanhei tantos escaldões com este tipo de situações e não aprendo, tenho sempre a esperança que o calor não seja tão prolongado/forte mas afinal no nosso país aquilo que mais reina é o calor e não o frio, eventos frios são sempre aquém do esperado, os eventos de calor tal como aquele que se vive reinam quase sem fim.


----------



## Névoa (21 Out 2014 às 21:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parece que o calor irá continuar pelos próximos dias, nunca pensei que se mantivesse tanto tempo, é impressionante como ainda subestimo muitas vezes este tipo de situações e eventos, já apanhei tantos escaldões com este tipo de situações e não aprendo, tenho sempre a esperança que o calor não seja tão prolongado/forte mas afinal no nosso país aquilo que mais reina é o calor e não o frio, eventos frios são sempre aquém do esperado, os eventos de calor tal como aquele que se vive reinam quase sem fim.



Acho que é normal que não estivéssemos a prever tanto calor no final de Outubro, eu também estava bastante céptica no início, e também ando a recriminar-me por isso. Mas sim, concordo muito, aqui o calor é um factor de risco, e não o frio, é com o calor que temos de ter muito cuidado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2014 às 00:15)

Vince disse:


> Há 3 anos atrás foi o Outubro mais quente desde que há registos, nos dias 13, 14,15 havia máximas nos 36ºC. E o calor já vinha muito instalado de trás, e havia também alguma seca.
> Penso que este evento, espero, não chega a esse nível.
> Para acompanhar este evento de calor em termos de climatologia e ir fazendo o balanço dia a dia, usemos o outro tópico de Monitorização Clima de Portugal:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2014.7460/page-9#post-452040



Mesmo assim algumas localidades andam proximas dos 36ºC, principalmente nos distritos de Beja e Faro, pelo menos de acordo com o IPMA










A "mini-seca" começou dia 19 de Outubro e pelos vistos só vai durar até dia 30 de Outubro, talvez nos primeiros dias de Novembro já chova...
Pelo menos as temperaturas minimas vão baixar até aos 14ºC (Imagino que no norte baixe até aos 10ºC)


----------



## Zapiao (22 Out 2014 às 00:31)

Tenham calma que está a ser modelada chuvinha para dia 28 .


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 05:11)

Hoje está previsto ser o dia com maior concentração de poeiras do Sahara à superfície. Os locais mais afectados parecem ser, segundo estes mapas de previsão, o noroeste e o Algarve. A Madeira também terá, especialmente nas zonas altas.














imagens retiradas de:
http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en
onde também se pode ver que se prevê o prolongamento da situação até ao fim de semana, mas com valores já gradualmente mais baixos das concentrações.
As concentrações podem atingir, segundo esta previsão, valores à volta de 100 microgramas por metro cúbico de ar. Considerando que o valor-limite anual de proteção da saúde humana é 40,0µg/m3 e o número máximo de vezes permitido pela legislação que os valores médios diários podem ser superiores a 50,0 µg/m3 é de 35 ultrapassagens por ano, isto para as partículas de dimensão até 10 micrómetros (PM10), a persistência de apenas 4 a 5 dias desta situação não é preocupante em face dos valores, esses sim preocupantes, resultantes da poluição antropogénica (por exemplo, veículos, especialmente nos meios urbanos). A preocupação vem apenas de que é um acréscimo à poluição quotidiana que já suportamos nas cidades.
A leitura do último relatório anual da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, "Identificação e Avaliação de Eventos Naturais no ano de 2012 em Portugal" dá-nos uma perspectiva destes fenómenos relativamente frequentes.
http://www.apambiente.pt/_zdata/DAR/Relatorio_Eventos_Naturais_2012.pdf


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 15:16)

Zapiao disse:


> Tenham calma que está a ser modelada chuvinha para dia 28 .



Da modelação à concretização vai uma certa distância... na run das 6h de hoje o GFS só coloca a chuva como abrangendo todo o território continental no dia 4 de Nov, o que a mais de 300 horas de distância é... futurologia. A situação nesta altura é como um pião que titubeia mas que não se consegue dizer exactamente quando é que vai cair.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 14:56)

Previsão de diminuição acentuada das concentrações de poeira à superfície que efectivamente já está a ser confirmada pela observação:














os valores já são inferiores a 25 microgramas por metro cúbico, portanto abaixo do limiar de 40 tomado como referência de protecção da saúde.

A extensão da previsão aos próximos dias, http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en mostra que as concentrações vão manter-se baixas e persistindo mais na metade norte como efeito marginal da permanência nas áreas  interiores e montanhosas da península ibérica espanhola. Da Galiza aos Pirinéus haverá ainda concentrações relativamente elevadas podendo ultrapassar o valor 100, mas deste lado da fronteira não excederão os valores baixos, até 25.

O arquipélago da Madeira continuará até dia 26 com concentrações que nas zonas altas podem atingir valores acima dos 100; nos Açores concentrações baixas ou insignificantes chegarão a partir do dia 26.


----------



## Fernando Costa (23 Out 2014 às 17:16)

Para quando mudança de padrão para tempo mais normal? Espero sinceramente que Novembro traga chuva e o tão desejado frio. Aliás eu até acho que podemos vir a pagar mais lá para frente.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 17:46)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Para quando mudança de padrão para tempo mais normal? Espero sinceramente que Novembro traga chuva e o tão desejado frio. Aliás eu até acho que podemos vir a pagar mais lá para frente.



Eu também acho... isto é anormal demais.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2014 às 17:58)

StormRic disse:


> Eu também acho... isto é anormal demais.



Não tem nada de anormal ou normal, apenas estamos a entrar num período cujo o retorno (um episódio destes voltar a acontecer) deverá ser de muitos anos, mesmo décadas. A ciência que gostamos não existem padrões normais ou anormais, tudo é possível , pode é ser algo frequente ou raro.


----------



## Fernando Costa (23 Out 2014 às 18:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não tem nada de anormal ou normal, apenas estamos a entrar num período cujo o retorno (um episódio destes voltar a acontecer) deverá ser de muitos anos, mesmo décadas. A ciência que gostamos não existem padrões normais ou anormais, tudo é possível , pode é ser algo frequente ou raro.



Desculpe, mas não concordo consigo. Estes padrões de tempo quente fora de época estão a ser cada mais frequentes em Portugal. A última vez que vimos uma situação idêntica foi em Outubro de 2011, portanto não foi à muitos anos muito menos à décadas atrás. Mas como disse, espero que Novembro traga a chuva e o frio da época.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2014 às 18:16)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Desculpe, mas não concordo consigo. Estes padrões de tempo quente fora de época estão a ser cada mais frequentes em Portugal. A última vez que vimos uma situação idêntica foi em Outubro de 2011, portanto não foi à muitos anos muito menos à décadas atrás. Mas como disse, espero que Novembro traga a chuva e o frio da época.



Esse período além de ter sido mais cedo, foi mais curto, amanhã entramos já em onda de calor e parece que toda esta situação ainda vai durar mais 2 dias pelo menos. Agora que Outubro está a ficar mais quente e com episódios destes mais frequentes não é novidade claro, portanto o período de retorno começa a ser menor, e não é só Outubro mesmo Novembro também já tem tido alguns episódios assim.


----------



## Célia Salta (23 Out 2014 às 18:40)

http://imgur.com/a/8ZDGe
qual a probabilidade de esta previsao se concretizar? Especialmente a partir de terça.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2014 às 19:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não tem nada de anormal ou normal, apenas estamos a entrar num período cujo o retorno (um episódio destes voltar a acontecer) deverá ser de muitos anos, mesmo décadas. A ciência que gostamos não existem padrões normais ou anormais, tudo é possível , pode é ser algo frequente ou raro.



Ainda em 2011 tivemos um evento de calor bem maior que este na nossa zona e não só...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2014 às 19:43)

miguel disse:


> Ainda em 2011 tivemos um evento de calor bem maior que este na nossa zona e não só...



O que torna tudo isto mais invulgar é que já tivemos um inicio de Outubro chuvoso e com temperaturas da época. Em 2011 o calor veio no seguimento de Setembro, tendo ocorrido praticamente todo nas primeiras duas semanas de Outubro.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2014 às 19:43)

miguel disse:


> Ainda em 2011 tivemos um evento de calor bem maior que este na nossa zona e não só...


A diferença é mesmo a altura do mês, relacionada com a intensidade. A intensidade do evento de 2011, apesar de grande, foi ainda na primeira quinzena, sendo este evento na segunda quinzena, é de uma magnitude um pouco maior mesmo que a duração seja menos.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 19:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não tem nada de anormal ou normal, apenas estamos a entrar num período cujo o retorno (um episódio destes voltar a acontecer) deverá ser de muitos anos, mesmo décadas. A ciência que gostamos não existem padrões normais ou anormais, tudo é possível , pode é ser algo frequente ou raro.



A questão não é do termo de português que deve ser usado. Claro que usei o termo "anormal" com o significado de ter baixa probabilidade, de estar num percentil muito elevado, do período de retorno ser longo etc etc. Porque é que não se pode usar o termo anormal para significar isso mesmo? Estamos a dizer a mesma coisa: normal, alta probabilidade; anormal, baixa probabilidade.


----------



## FlavioAreias (23 Out 2014 às 19:46)

E quando é que chove??? 
Ando farto de sol e calor....


----------



## Névoa (23 Out 2014 às 19:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que torna tudo isto mais invulgar é que já tivemos um inicio de Outubro chuvoso e com temperaturas da época. Em 2011 o calor veio no seguimento de Setembro, tendo ocorrido praticamente todo nas primeiras duas semanas de Outubro.


Três semanas, acho que só findou a 20 de Outubro.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2014 às 19:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> A diferença é mesmo a altura do mês, relacionada com a intensidade. A intensidade do evento de 2011, apesar de grande, foi ainda na primeira quinzena, sendo este evento na segunda quinzena, é de uma magnitude um pouco maior mesmo que a duração seja menos.



Sim concordo a diferença está em que em 2011 foi na primeira quinzena, mas discordo que este evento seja de uma magnitude maior! A ser como parece foi apenas no Algarve onde se bateu alguns recordes


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2014 às 19:55)

miguel disse:


> Sim concordo a diferença está em que em 2011 foi na primeira quinzena, mas discordo que este evento seja de uma magnitude maior! A ser como parece foi apenas no Algarve onde se bateu alguns recordes


Eu queria dizer que era de magnitude maior em termos de ser na altura do mês que é, excluindo isso obviamente que o de 2011 foi bem maior. Desse modo, sim, apenas em Faro houve recordes absolutos, mas a temperatura nos outros sítios não subia tão alto a fim de Outubro há muito tempo.


----------



## Microburst (23 Out 2014 às 19:56)

Recordo-me que em 2011, depois daquele Outubro excepcionalmente quente, em Novembro veio um período bastante instável com aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas (muitas delas ocorridas com pressão atmosférica digna de anticiclone, a 1025hpa, algo que nunca tinha visto mas que depois alguém por aqui explicou), e ao longo desse mês as temperaturas foram baixando gradualmente para os padrões (mais) normais para a época. Ora como todos já sabem sobejamente, os cientistas afirmam que períodos como aquele que estamos agora a viver, ou o de Setembro com chuvadas quase tropicais, vieram para ficar, e vamos ter que nos adaptar.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2014 às 20:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eu queria dizer que era de magnitude maior em termos de ser na altura do mês que é, excluindo isso obviamente que o de 2011 foi bem maior. Desse modo, sim, apenas em Faro houve recordes absolutos, mas a temperatura nos outros sítios não subia tão alto a fim de Outubro há muito tempo.



Mas na minha opinião isso torna-se menos gravoso porque veio no seguimento de Setembro, agora o que se está a passar nunca ninguém pensaria que tal fosse acontecer, muito menos com esta magnitude e ainda menos depois de chuva e alguma frescura pelo país todo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Out 2014 às 21:59)

As temperaturas acima da média estão para continuar, embora com uma clara moderação nos próximos dias!
Espero não levarmos com temperaturas acima de 20 ºC e anticiclone até ao final do 2º terço de Novembro.  Mas creio que a mudança poderá estar nos primeiros 5 dias desse mês!


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2014 às 00:01)

2 sistemas frontais de fraca actividade a rasparem o litoral centro e o norte o país nos dias 28 e 31.


----------



## james (24 Out 2014 às 10:58)

Pelos vistos , o anticiclone poderá ser de menor duração do que parecia À primeira vista .

À vários dias que vinha sendo modelada a possibilidade de mudança de padrão a partir do próximo dia 28 pelo ECM .  Penso que  , neste momento , é claro que , pelo menos no Norte , vai haver uma mudança de padrão a partir da próxima terça - feira . Aliás , esta nebulosidade média - alta que apareceu desde ontem por aqui não costuma enganar , é uma mudança de padrão a aproximar - se . 

Está a ser a nossa semana do " verão de S . Martinho  " ( para mim tem todas as caraterísticas disso ;claro que posso estar enganado e mais para a frente aparecer outro anticiclone para me contrariar ) .


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 18:25)

StormRic disse:


> Na animação de satélite percebe-se que essa nublosidade são as bigornas em dissipação das células geradas sobre Montalegre/Larouco/Gerês
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jonas_87 disse:


> A rega rendeu 4,5 mm, nada mau.



Parece que nada nem ninguém previu isto 
Esperam-se interpretações...


----------



## rozzo (24 Out 2014 às 18:40)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que nada nem ninguém previu isto
> Esperam-se interpretações...



Claro que depois de acontecer é fácil criticarmos, mas...
Acho que é mais caso para dizer... Ninguém no IPMA estava atento a isso... Havia algumas ligeiras chances nos modelos...













E ainda para mais, do outro lado da fronteira não foi bem essa a "não" previsão...


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 19:01)

rozzo disse:


> Claro que depois de acontecer é fácil criticarmos, mas...
> Acho que é mais caso para dizer... Ninguém no IPMA estava atento a isso... Havia algumas ligeiras chances nos modelos...
> 
> 
> ...



É uma crítica para o IPMA, isso assumo totalmente. Para nós aqui, claro que não.
Considero que não é nada profissional emitir uma previsão daquele teor à meia-noite e deixá-la ficar quando de certeza estavam a observar as alterações. É não dar importância às regiões e populações, neste caso do interior. Se eu por hipótese fosse Montalegrense e baseado nas previsões do IPMA tivesse agendado uma obra para esta tarde que não pudesse ser molhada, teria prejuízos. Mas se, mesmo ao início da tarde, ao voltar a consultar a previsão, estivesse lá dito "possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros isolados... nas regiões do interior, ou montanhosas..." ou algo do género, teria cancelado. Senão, para que é que servem as previsões oficiais?


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 19:08)

StormRic disse:


> Essa precipitação é estranha. Realmente está no radar. Qual é o tipo de nuvens associado? Será possível arranjar uma foto ?
> 
> E no RainAlarm até parece aproximar-se de Vila do Conde/Póvoa de Varzim.
> Aliás parece que já houve um aguaceiro fraco ali perto de Ponte de Lima:
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Pois, mas mesmo assim pode ser *virga*, só me convenço com uma observação directa.
> O IPMA diz nada, fala só de "temporariamente muito nublado por nuvens altas". Ora nuvens altas só podem dar *virga *por isso é que eu estava a pedir a alguém que fizesse uma observação visual se possível.





StormRic disse:


> Se não tivermos confirmação directa ficamos sem saber. Era importante termos a certeza de que caíu mesmo chuva no solo, ou não, para aferirmos a precisão das previsões dos modelos e interpretar correctamente o que vemos nos radares. Porque pelas imagens de satélite não concluo coisa alguma, parecem-me cirrus, não vejo nuvens de convecção em desenvolvimento.





StormRic disse:


> Às 18:30 estava sobre A-ver-o-mar ainda com eco verde.



Ontem andei a tentar esclarecer o que parecia que já não estava de acordo com as previsões. Isto não era já um sinal?


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 19:13)

Isto não significava nada?




não é aquilo uma linha de instabilidade já identificada?


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 19:23)

Eu não faço críticas fáceis. Faço-as baseado em trabalho de acompanhamento, de seguimento, de observação, de recolha de elementos dentro das minha limitadas possibilidades amadoras, muitas horas de trabalho que despendo, claro, com todo o gosto.
O IPMA, pago por todos nós, tem uma inércia confrangedora. Fácil é fazer uma previsão à meia-noite e deixá-la ficar para o dia todo. Se ontem soubessem que iria chover em Montalegre hoje, a previsão emitida à meia-noite seria a mesma?


----------



## vamm (24 Out 2014 às 19:52)

Não me admiro das vossas criticas, até porque se essa previsão fosse para uma cidade como Lisboa ou Porto (digamos assim) de certeza que tinha sido anunciada, mas uma vez que é para os "taralhocos" do interior e de outras terras pouco significativas para "Portugal", óbvio que nem se iriam dar ao trabalho de escrever umas linhas sobre o assunto. Mesmo assim... já houve várias provas de que o profissionalismo não se aplica até para as grandes cidades.
Acredito que tenham previsto isso, mas vão informar o quê numa zona onde não existe "nada"? Vão dar-se a esse trabalho para quê se essas pessoas não usam internet e mal apanham TDT? Algumas terras nem sequer têm um número de habitantes significativo!
(desculpem, mas é assim que realmente o interior é tratado... como zona de passagem ou lugar que não rende nada para o interesse das pessoas)

De qualquer das formas (fugindo à minha zanga), vocês queixam-se aqui muitas vezes do IPMA e dou-vos todo o meu apoio. O sistema tem erros e erros enormes!


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2014 às 20:16)

Há um tópico para o IPMA. 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ipma-novidades-duvidas-e-criticas.5154/

Esse tópico existe por duas razões. 
Para não se poluir em demasia este com criticas ao IPMA que são sempre muito populares, e para o próprio IPMA aceder num só local a criticas, sugestões, e elogios já agora. Porque a maior parte das pessoas que critica o IPMA nem sequer se dá ao trabalho de lhes fazer chegar as criticas, e eles agradecem feedback bom ou mau do seu trabalho.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (25 Out 2014 às 09:52)

Bom... parece que este calor é para continuar. As coisas já estiveram bem melhores em termos de previsões! Só no norte é que a temperatura deve baixar  mais com a entrada em Novembro.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2014 às 09:59)

é mesmo, calor vai continuar e deve entrar por Novembro dentro, estou a ver que não posso guardar a roupa de verão


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2014 às 10:12)

Penso que ainda antes do fim do mês deverá ocorrer alguma precipitação neste já bem regado Outubro, pelo menos segundo o GFS:


----------



## Névoa (25 Out 2014 às 12:07)

O ecmwf nesta saída quase que modela outra onda de calor para o Porto a partir de quarta, só faltaria um dia para isso. Desta feita seria mais branda, mas a se concretizar isso vai contribuir ainda mais para esta já enorme anomalia.


----------



## meteo (25 Out 2014 às 13:32)

Os modelos a aumentar o calor para os próximos dias! Quando se fala de ser normal calor em outubro, na minha opinião é muito mais normal na primeira quinzena e não nos últimos dias do mês como tem acontecido. E este calor é uma lição: nunca se pode dizer que " calor só volta para o ano ". Ele pode sempre reaparecer no Outono Português. Verão na mesma altura da mudança da hora de Inverno...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2014 às 14:31)

A última saída do GFS foi bastante interessante quanto ao CAPE/LI


----------



## stormy (25 Out 2014 às 14:59)

Boas..

Para amanhã e 2f são possiveis aguaceiros convectivos pontuais..

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma perturbação do jet polar avança desde os Açores até se colocar a oeste da PI, uma area de vorticidade extrangula-se numa cut-off.
Ar frio em altura ( T500<-15ºC) deverá começara afectar PT continental, em parte por advecção e em parte gerado in situ pela dinamização dos movimentos ascendentes associados ao aumento da divergencia no sector leste da perturbação em altura.

Nos niveis médios e baixos espera-se uma atmosfera algo estratificada, com uma EML Africana entre os 900 e os 700hpa e uma camada de ar tropical maritimo ( Mix.r>11g/Kg) entre a sfc e os 900hpa...com a a aproximação do suporte dinamico em altura, uma complexa e desorganizada area de baixa pressão começa a formar-se entre a RAM e o Golfo de Cadiz...o fluxo tende a rodar para S/SE sobre PT continental, e neste regime começa a denotar-se uma advecção clara de energia para norte espeecialmente ao longo de um low level jet que se forma entre Cadiz e Lisboa.

A interacção desta energia com a perturbação em altura deverá efectivar uns 500-1500J/Kg de CAPE....no entanto os gradientes verticais são fracos nos primeiros 2-4km e o forçamento dinamico não é muito significativo pelo menos até á cut-off se aproximar mais ( na 3f)...portanto a surgir a convecção será pontual e de caracter elevado..as chances de convecção com base á superficie são maiores no Alentejo, Litoral e partes do interior norte, onde há alguma actuação das frentes de brisa e da topografia.

As células que surgirem beneficiarão de shear fraco de caracter rotacional, dado o fluxo de SE  á sfc versus W aos 500-300hpa...isto poderá fazer com que uma célula mais forte consiga organizar-se o suficiente para colocar um risco pontual de granizo e precipitação excessiva...um nivel de risco formal não é de momento colocado dado o caracter esparso e a pouca confiança na iniciação.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2014 às 18:04)

Certo é o anti-ciclone que continua forte a sudoeste/oeste de Portugal . Salvo estas pequenas perturbações de noroeste que poderão afectar a zona Norte lá para o fim do mês/início de Novembro não se vislumbra nada de novo ou condizente com a época do ano em que estamos.
Posso sempre sonhar... e admitindo que o anti-ciclone se mantenha forte durante todo o Outono que lá para o Inverno enfraqueça e possamos ter um Inverno do tipo de 2009/2010. Há 2 anos que ele se mantem forte e tem estado a condicionar o tempo no Sul da Península, Madeira e Canárias. Salvo algumas incursões húmidas o tempo nestas zonas tem sido caracterizado maioritariamente por períodos anti-ciclônicos. Pelo menos é a minha percepção das coisas...


----------



## joselamego (26 Out 2014 às 00:27)

última saída do GFS a querer já mostrar que a chuva e o frio poderá começar a instalar-se a partir de inícios de novembro


----------



## Microburst (26 Out 2014 às 10:48)

joselamego disse:


> última saída do GFS a querer já mostrar que a chuva e o frio poderá começar a instalar-se a partir de inícios de novembro




Também reparei nisso, agora até que ponto é que isso será fiável? O IPMA inclusivé aponta para uma pequena subida da temperatura máxima a meio desta semana. Xô Verão, já és a mais comprida estação do ano, emigra pá!


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Out 2014 às 12:32)

Segundo o sat24.com ja se prevê alguma instabilidade para dias 31,2 e 3..


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2014 às 23:52)

*Para a região de Lisboa:
*
De acordo com o IPMA temos chuva fraca para terça devido à passagem de uma frente fria de fraca atividade enquanto que em muitos outros sites meteorológicos têm a certeza que não chove...hmm 

As temperaturas máximas, pelo que pesquisei, mantêm-se nos 23ºC-24ºC e minimas a rondar os 15ºC. Vento vai continuar fraco.
Na sexta-feira passa outra frente fria de alguma atividade, mas mais relevante para o norte do país.

A partir do dia *1 de Novembro* as temperaturas baixam dos 20ºC, vento intensifica-se e já preveem chuva para os dias 2, 3 e 4...
Parece quase uma maldição da passagem para Novembro 

*Guarda e Bragança chegam aos *10ºC *de máxima nos dias 3 e 4 O.o


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 01:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> muitos outros sites meteorológicos têm a certeza que não chove



Em que sites não prevêem precipitação alguma para terça?


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2014 às 18:20)

StormRic disse:


> Em que sites não prevêem precipitação alguma para terça?


Por exemplo, o wunderground e o accuweather, referem nos gráficos que a probabilidade de precipitação é abaixo de 20%, pelo menos ontem. Mas hoje o accuweather já dá um chuvisco só para as 19h...


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2014 às 18:43)

Boas.

Para amanhã poderemos ter alguma convecção pontualmente severa na região SW.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura um cavado extrangula-se e isola-se uma cut-off que se move  paralelamente á costa ocidental, a um par de centenas de Kms a offshore.
Um lobo de forçamento dinamico assoicado a esta perturbação deverá varrer o litoral W e em especial a região SW.
Um jet de niveis altos na periferia da cut-off deverá afectar igualmente o litoral W e em especial a região SW.

Nos niveis médios e baixos um vasto campo de vorticidade deverá organizar-se em resposta ao suporte dinamico em altura..extendendo-se desde as Canárias até ao Golfo de Cadiz.. a baixa troposfera apresenta-se estratificada, com um marcado regime de advecção quente associado a um low/mid level jet, um estrato mais seco aos 800-700hpa e um estrato tropical maritimo entre a sfc e os 800hpa.

Com a aproximação da cut-off, ar frio nos niveis altos deverá gerar um ambiente termodinamico favoravel com fortes gradientes verticais acima dos 700hpa e muita energia concentrada especialmente nos primeiros 1-2km...resultando em CAPE até 2000J/Kg.
No entanto este CAPE estará bloqueado pela EML aos 800-700hpa...e os modelos não estão a projectar convecção de base á sfc.

Apesar de tudo, dado o ( fraco) forçamento dinamico, é possivel que a EML rompa em alguns pontos, sendo que qualquer célula que consiga assentar raiz á superficie beneficiará de abundante energia.
Isto será mais provavel onde a topografia intersecte o fluxo de superficie, ou onde o forçamento crie convecção elevada  alimentada pela própria EML, que depois possa infiltrar-se até á superficie.

Alem disto, preve-se shear moderado e com caracter rotacional dada a sobreposição de um fluxo moderado de SW em altura com o Low Level Jet de SE nos niveis baixos e médios..este padrão será capaz de suportar células organizadas que dada a falta de linhas de convergencia  deverá assumir caracter discreto multi e supercelular.

*Dado isto, há a possibilidade de ocorrencia de convecção pontualmente severa,  capazes de gerar precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas pontualmente severas*..o risco tornádico é reduzido essencialmente devido á incerteza quanto á convecção conseguir efectivamente gerar updrafts vigorosos baseados na camada de superficie, onde está presente maior parte da helicidade.

Assim, um nivel amarelo é colocado...um nivel mais elevado é para já excluido dado o pouco apoio da modelação em iniciar convecção suficientemente significativa para conferir uma maior confiança na ocorrencia de tempo severo.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 19:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por exemplo, o wunderground e o accuweather, referem nos gráficos que a probabilidade de precipitação é abaixo de 20%, pelo menos ontem. Mas hoje o accuweather já dá um chuvisco só para as 19h...



Qualquer site tem que se basear em modelos sabendo nós que estes conseguem discordar mesmo a 24 horas de distância,  e provavelmente as discrepâncias também têm a ver com as actualizações serem mais ou menos demoradas.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Out 2014 às 22:07)

stormy disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Para amanhã poderemos ter alguma convecção pontualmente severa na região SW.
> 
> ...



Amanhã só chove e na zona que assinalastes a amarelo não chove. Esta previsão está lol.

Onde foste buscar esta previsão stormy?


----------



## Zapiao (28 Out 2014 às 02:04)

É mais do mesmo, o coração fala mais alto que a razão.


----------



## ThunderFreak (28 Out 2014 às 02:22)

Ainda não percebo muito disto, mas corrijam-me se estiver errada. As previsões do stormy têm em conta o CAPE, e como se pode ver pelas saídas no GFS os maiores valores encontram-se realmente a SW, havendo energia suficiente para a ocorrência de tempo severo caso haja algum "trigger". E pelo que percebo da sua interpretação é que a probabilidade de isso ocorrer é baixa mas existe. Isto porque o que ele indica não é que vai acontecer e vejo sempre comentários a criticar, chateia um pouco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2014 às 02:27)

Não chove na zona a amarelo? Miguel se consultares o radar vês que até neste momento deve estar a chover por Lisboa ou na margem sul.

Há que pensar antes de mandar postas.


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2014 às 03:57)

Intensa actividade eléctrica ao largo do litoral centro e norte:


----------



## meko60 (28 Out 2014 às 17:43)

Boa tarde.
Por enquanto as previsões feitas pelo stormy, estão a sair furadas.Aqui na margem sul nada e pelo que vejo nos posts dos utilizadores deste forum, nenhum regista algo fora do normal.No site do IPMA ,no quadro de observação de superfície ás 16:00h no que concerne a precipitação os valores emtodas as estações são de 0mm.
Vamos aguardar pelo final do alerta ,que será ás 06:00h de 4ª feira.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Out 2014 às 17:47)

Sinceramente também acho que hoje as previsões do Stormy vão saír ao lado... Embora continue a achar no geral as suas previsões bem úteis e cheias de conhecimento 
Não estou a ver 1 mm sequer a cair aqui... mas veremos


----------



## windchill (28 Out 2014 às 18:39)

(eu estou aqui a torcer para que o Stormy tenha razão!!)


----------



## romeupaz (28 Out 2014 às 22:11)

Já viram a célula que se formou do pé para a mão!
20h utc




21h utc


----------



## Norther (28 Out 2014 às 22:21)

vai ali uma artilharia, será que chega algo ao litoral?


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 02:26)

A previsão não se concretizou em termos de localização, mas isso deve-se a falha nos dados iniciais de posicionamento. 3000 DEA's apenas a pouco mais de uma centena de quilómetros do litoral são uma confirmação:





contabilidade feita aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-outubro-2014.7882/page-105#post-453183


----------



## rozzo (29 Out 2014 às 10:19)

StormRic disse:


> A previsão não se concretizou em termos de localização, mas isso deve-se a falha nos dados iniciais de posicionamento. 3000 DEA's apenas a pouco mais de uma centena de quilómetros do litoral são uma confirmação:
> 
> contabilidade feita aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-outubro-2014.7882/page-105#post-453183




Obviamente não posso concordar com essa análise. A previsão de convecção ao largo, bem longe da costa, a decair ao longo do período, era algo bem claro em todos os modelos, a começar pelo qual o público em geral mais olha, o GFS. Não houve nenhum erro na previsão e localização apontadas pelos modelos numéricos, mas sim claramente um erro grosseiro na localização e extensão sobre terra dessa actividade na previsão aqui colocada pelo colega stormy, que uma vez mais se deixou levar pelo entusiasmo passando claramente ao lado das evidências claras em todos os modelos de previsão. Há que ser realista e encarar isso.


De qualquer forma, não querendo alimentar caos e mais off-topic neste tópico da Previsão, se pretenderem continuar a discussão sobre acerto de previsões, seja no tópico do* Seguimento Meteorológico Livre*, e neste vamos deixar o assunto por aqui sff.
É que se virem a sequência de posts até aqui já vai o tópico um pouco desvirtuado...

Aqui sff:
*http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre.7798/page-15*

Obrigado!


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2014 às 11:37)

Bons dias,
A partir do dia 1 de novembro, já a possibilidade de alguma chuva pelo menos para o norte e centro do país.
A acompanhar!


----------



## trovoadas (29 Out 2014 às 12:57)

A previsão já esteve melhor  para o sul do país onde era modelada uma frente que ficaria quase estacionária  sobre a região dando um acumulado jeitoso. Actualmente foi tudo retirado ficando as regiões mais a Sul apenas com chuviscos e a precipitação a ir pra os sítios do costume essencialmente do eixo Lisboa/Évora para cima, isto na frente prevista para o ínicio de Novembro ou seja Sábado. No entanto parece que ainda haverá muitos ajustes pois depende da interação desta frente com o anti-ciclone a Leste. Se este o permitir, a frente poderá progredir mais para leste e dar um resultado diferente. Depois uma nova frente no Domingo (entrada de noroeste a jeito litoral Norte e Centro) e outra frente na Terça que poderá progredir para Sul até ao Mediterrâneo dando algumas chances de precipitação ao Sul (O Algarve é a região sempre fora dos acontecimentos). A partir daí a tendência é para bastante chuva um pouco por toda a bacia do Mediterrâneo resultado de uma grande depressão que se irá formar.
As temperaturas essas irão para valores normais para a época.

Os modelos andam sempre a adiar a possibilidade das depressões descerem mais em latitude e a formação de cut-off's ao nosso largo pelo que vamos ter de esperar por melhores dias.


----------



## Microburst (29 Out 2014 às 16:16)

Bom mesmo é o facto do vento se ir tornar do quadrante Norte e claro, para além de trazer nebulosidade e chuva, fazer descer as temperaturas para algo mais condizente com a época. Estou farto de calor...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2014 às 11:25)

Pouco falta para as primeiras madrugadas frias.


----------



## stormy (30 Out 2014 às 11:49)

Boas..

Amanhã e  até Sabado espera-se alguma actividade convectiva que poderá ser pontualmente forte em partes do litoral centro.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma nova perturbação avança na circulação de oeste e aprofunda-se ao largo de PT continental mantendo-se semi-estacionária.
No sector leste desta ondulação, uma area de forçamento dinamico e de intensificação do fluxo de niveis altos afetca PT continental.

Á superficie uma margem frontal pouco activa aproxima-se lentamente de NW, e um sector quente avança sobre o território...neste sector quente  há convergencia de humidade num eixo que entra de SW até aprox. Lisboa-Leiria, numa area onde há confluencia entre um Low Level Jet associado á frente fria a oeste  e outro que transporta ar Mediterraneo desde Cadiz-Algarve.

A entrada de ar de caracteristicas tropicais maritimas á sfc em conjunto com o arrefecimento em altura resultam em valores de SBCAPE até 1500-2000J/Kg, a convergencia nos niveis baixos e o (fraco) forçamento em altura deverão ser suficientes para gerar alguns focos convectivos pontuais.

A actividade será em geral benigna, salvo numa faixa +- entre Sines e o Cabo Mondego, onde há um overlay mais interessante entre o maximo de CAPE/forçamento e shear ( 0-6km shear>10m/s)...a presença de fluxo de SSE á sfc e SW aos 500hpa confere alguma helicidade ao shear e tudo em conjunto indica possibilidades de organização convectiva, provavelmente em segmentos multicelulares.
*
Estas células estarão num ambiente favoravel á ocorrencia de precipitação excessiva, granizo e em menor grau rajadas marginalmente severas, e por este motivo coloco um nivel amarelo.*


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2014 às 13:39)

Boas, 

para amanhã e segundo o IPMA há possiblidade de chuva forte no Litoral a Norte do Cabo Mondego:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 31.outubro.2014

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, tornando-se geralmente muito nublado
no litoral oeste a partir do início da tarde e progredindo
gradualmente para o interior.
*Períodos de chuva a partir do meio da tarde nas regiões
do litoral a norte do Cabo Espichel, estendendo ao interior, e
sendo por vezes forte a norte do Cabo Mondego para o final do dia.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante leste, rodando
gradualmente para o quadrante oeste, sendo moderado (25 a 35 km/h)
de sueste na costa sul do Algarve até ao início da tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h)
de sul, rodando gradualmente para sudoeste.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Norte e Centro.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir do início da tarde.
Períodos de chuva fraca a partir do final da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sueste, rodando
gradualmente para o sudoeste.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se geralmente muito nublado
a partir do meio da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva a partir do meio da tarde, sendo por
vezes forte no final do dia.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oes-sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.

Temperatura da água do mar: 19/20ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 21ºC

_Atualizado a 30 de outubro de 2014 às 7:9 UTC_


METEOROLOGISTSA: Ângela Lourenço/Sandra Correia
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Para Sábado continua:

Previsão para sábado, 1.novembro.2014

Céu em geral muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade
na região Sul a partir da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões Norte e
Centro e até final da tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de norte no litoral a norte do
Cabo Carvoeiro durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_Atualizado a 30 de outubro de 2014 às 11:19 UTC_

_
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## ThunderFreak (31 Out 2014 às 14:53)

Estofex com previsão parecida à do stormy


----------



## stormy (31 Out 2014 às 15:36)

Boas..

Para amanhã e até á 1a metade do dia de Domingo esperam-se alguns aguaceiros convectivos em especial na região centro.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura mantem-se um fluxo algo zonal, com uma ondulação em altura a cuzar o território já em fase de dissipação.
Á superficie uma frente fria torna-se estacionária entre Lisboa e a Galiza..no sector quente, uma massa de ar subtropical humida mantem-se, e em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno e o ar frio em altura deverão gerar-se até 500-1000J/Kg de SBCAPE..

O padrão atmosferico caracterizado por fluxo quase estagnado e pouco forçamento dinamico deverá limitar a ocorrencia de convecção, apesar dos valores modestos de energia potencial disponivel, e há possibilidade de se formarem nevoeiros radiativos nas areas baixas onde a noite deverá trazer regimes de brisa de E.
Há portanto alguma incerteza quanto á iniciação convectiva e acerca do quanto esta actividade conseguirá ( ou não) enraizar-se na boundary layer.

*Assim sendo espera-se que as células que venham a surgir sejam pulsantes e não severas..alguma célula que consiga aproveitar melhor o SBCAPE poderá trazer pontualmente um risco de precipitação excessiva...no entanto não há confiança para um nivel Amarelo.*


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 16:05)

De ontem para hoje a previsão do IPMA para a chuva forte de hoje subiu de a norte do Cabo Mondego para apenas o Minho e Douro Litoral.
As previsões para sábado, emitidas ontem e hoje, não têm diferenças significativas. As condições para trovoadas são restringidas ao norte e centro; aumenta ligeiramente o vento de norte e desce-o do Cabo Carvoeiro para o Cabo Raso; introduz episódio de vento de sueste no litoral sul.
Para domingo foi diminuída a probabilidade/intensidade da precipitação, os aguaceiros fracos passaram a possibilidade apenas; a chuva no litoral continua situada a norte do Cabo da Roca mas passa a fraca. A descida de temperatura é generalizada.

A ideia geral com que fico é de que esta primeira entrada dimnuiu um pouco de intensidade em termos de eficácia da perturbação.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 20:22)

A previsão do IPMA para hoje parece estar correcta, mas... onde é que estava prevista trovoada para hoje?
É que é o fenómeno dominante da actividade!
Nem na descritiva, nem na significativa. Esqueceram-se ou não tinham mesmo previsto?

Têm trovoada prevista para amanhã, mas hoje ainda são 20h e o festival que vai no norte é espantoso, desde antes das 18h.





Não sei se um aviso amarelo de trovoada para hoje se teria justificado até. Os critérios não quantificam o que se entende por "frequentes" ou "concentradas".


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2014 às 20:38)

Na app do IPMA estavam previstas trovoadas para o final do dia.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 20:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Na app do IPMA estavam previstas trovoadas para o final do dia.



Mas nada é referido no site. E desde que hora é que essa app tinha a previsão de trovoadas? Essa app funciona em _nowcasting_ presumo. Não tenho smartphone por isso não posso verificar.
Em nowcasting não preciso de app, vou à janela...

Além de que isso não invalida o que eu disse, a previsão elaborada hoje, a menos de 18 horas, não incluía trovoada. Há 18 horas que a app já falava de trovoadas?


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2014 às 21:33)

A app funciona com umas 3 runs de uma junção do AROME, ALADIN e ECMWF. São automáticas baseadas em observações das EMA e de outros modelos. As previsões do site do IPMA são revistas por meteorologistas e têm outro grau de inspecção. Estava prevista precipitação mas as condições para trovoada só se reuniam mais de madrugada. O IPMA é cauteloso tal como qualquer instituto público o deve ser, ou, diga-se, conservador. Não se causa o pânico e se aumenta as chances de erro, nem se prevê de menos.


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2014 às 21:47)

já vi isto com mais frio na 3ª feira... provavelmente só vai nevar nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela. Nas frentes seguintes parece entrar mais frio.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 23:15)

Interessante:


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2014 às 23:17)

StormRic disse:


> Mas nada é referido no site. E desde que hora é que essa app tinha a previsão de trovoadas? Essa app funciona em _nowcasting_ presumo. Não tenho smartphone por isso não posso verificar.
> Em nowcasting não preciso de app, vou à janela...
> 
> Além de que isso não invalida o que eu disse, a previsão elaborada hoje, a menos de 18 horas, não incluía trovoada. Há 18 horas que a app já falava de trovoadas?


Desde hoje de manhã que indicava trovoadas para o final do dia. Mas já não é a primeira vez que verifico que a informação da app e do site não é a mesma...


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 23:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> O IPMA é cauteloso tal como qualquer instituto público o deve ser, ou, diga-se, conservador. Não se causa o pânico e se aumenta as chances de erro, nem se prevê de menos.



O que é que isto tem a ver com o rigor científico das previsões? Estas são ou não são os eventos futuros com maior probabilidade calculada de ocorrerem? E em que é que incluir a possibilidade de trovoadas na previsão aumenta o pânico? E as precipitações de 31mm e de 21mm em uma hora com aviso verde, também é para não causar pânico? Não é isso "prever de menos"?


----------

